# Sticky  29er tire weight list



## Sweeney (Nov 28, 2006)

I admit that I'm a WW when it comes to tires and some of these 29er tires are scary in the weight department. There is lots of tire talk but weight is usually left out. I think it would be helpfully if we had a listing of 29er tire weights.

Here's two that I just bought:

Kenda Karma 1.95; 525 grams
Kenda Klaw 1.95 front; 665 grams


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Lots of info here:
http://mtbtires.com/specs/700.html

Outdated, but _someday_, he might get caught up.


----------



## J Ro (Jan 13, 2004)

my WTB Stout 2.3 came in right at 900 grams (minus the packaging)



​
The WTB Nano I took off the front was 687 grams, I just needed more grip in the front.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

I am also a WW when it comes to tires. I just put on a set of 2.4 Racing Ralphs. They weighed 600 and 606 grams each. MUCH lower than published. They were 25 grams heavier that the 2.1 Kenda SB8's. The difference in width and grip offered was more than enough convincing to gain around 50 grams


----------



## NS2000X (Mar 25, 2005)

Continental Race King's 2.2 - 695g (_average 690g & 700g_)

I am debating switching to: 
Fr: Racing Ralph 2.4"
Rr: Racing Ralph 2.25"

I use RR's on my 26er, and get on well with the tread pattern.


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

Sweeney said:


> I admit that I'm a WW when it comes to tires and some of these 29er tires are scary in the weight department. There is lots of tire talk but weight is usually left out. I think it would be helpfully if we had a listing of 29er tire weights.
> 
> Here's two that I just bought:
> 
> ...


What weight weenie 29"er tires in specific are you interested in knowing the weights of for your list?

As we all know, each tire model has a range of weights and one may luck out with a lighter weight tire of that model and another may get a heavier weight.

I have one Crow 2.0 that is 460g and one that is 480g.
I have one Raven 2.2 that is 528g and one that is 548g.
I have one Nanoraptor that is 566g and one that is 606g.
I have 4 Karma 1.9's that are all 510g.
I have 2 Racing Ralph 2.25's that are both 580g.
I have one Maxxis Aspen 2.1 that is 480g and one that is 500g.

I don't have them, but the Schwalbe Furious Fred's are 335g per tire. That should be WW enough for most.

And I could go on and on, but outside of the various Bontrager XR skinny and light versions things start to get up in the 600g+ range from there....


----------



## conde (Jan 14, 2007)

bontrager XR1 29" x 1,9 team issue , 496 gr whit packaging.


----------



## JeroenK (Oct 3, 2005)

Here is my measurements list:

Notubes Crow: 439 / 478
Bontrager XR1: 484 / 489
Kenda Karma 1.9": 521 / 498
Notubes Raven: 513 / 517
Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2.25": 563 / 547
Continental Race King 2.2": 647 / 659
Bontrager ACX 2.2" TLR: 656

From 550gr upwards, I have a hard time to consider tires to be race-worthy. That's a very personal limit, very much influenced by the terrain I race on: Mostly forest conditions with little rocks thrown in. I find, there is very little choice under 550gr. It seems some tire manufacturers just do not push to low weight in the 29" department as they do with 26" tires. There are masses of 29" tires above 600gr because of that and I think they do not need to be.

The ACX kind of proves that. Full knob, pretty wide and TLR beads at a pretty good weight. Conti achieves the same weight with their Race Kings (and my pair is light!), but with only a semi knob tread. If Conti would use their "supersonic" casing, the Race King would be on par with the Racing Ralph, possibly even lighter. Now THAT would make a racing tire. We're only at the beginning of 29er specific development, I guess.

Now if we just could persuade the Germans to go and race 29ers...


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

weighted 4 tyres

Kenda Karma 1,9

518 and 520 g 

Kenda Karma 2,2

784 and 814 g


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

please , DO NOT post weight including packaging ....

orrible


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Dec 30, 2003)

Weighed this week:

Specialized Captain Control 2.2 750gm
Geax Saguaro TNT 2.2 800gm


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

I don't have them, but the Schwalbe Furious Fred's are 335g per tire. That should be WW enough for most.


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Dec 30, 2003)

Weighed this week without packaging:

Specialized Captain Control 2.2 750gm
Geax Saguaro TNT 2.2 800gm


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Dec 30, 2003)

Weighed this week without packaging:

Specialized Captain Control 2.2 750gm
Geax Saguaro TNT 2.2 800gm


----------



## 1-bar (Jun 10, 2004)

Maxxis 2.1 Ignitor 575 and 580
Maxxis 2.1 Crossmark 610
Schwable Little Albert 580


----------



## F5000sl (Aug 8, 2003)

Not to be a downer, but how can NoTubes tires even be considered mtb tires? It's easy to be light when you don't have any rubber knobs.


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Dec 30, 2003)

Weighed this week without packaging:

Specialized Captain Control 2.2 750gm
Geax Saguaro TNT 2.2 800gm


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

F5000sl said:


> Not to be a downer, but how can NoTubes tires even be considered mtb tires? It's easy to be light when you don't have any rubber knobs.


Not to be a downer back at you, but this question is getting about as tiresome as is possible on every thread that the Raven or Crow is mentioned. All I can say is go buy a Crow, a Raven, a Vulpine, a Furious Fred or any other semi-slick XC race tire and give 'em a go. Then get back to us on what you discovered and found by running them. By the way, there are more tires in this category for 29"ers coming.

Plenty of guys riding and racing semi-slick tires in the 26" and the 29" platforms who would beg to differ with your opinion as to how they could be considered a mountain bike tire.

Toss a leg over a pair, take 'em out on your trails and get back to us.:thumbsup: That's really the only way to answer the question.

BB


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

Squeaky... quit getting the sticky stuff in your keyboard. You sound like a broken record. 4X the same post that's not even relevant? Don't you preview your posts? Go do that crap on Foes Blaugh.


----------



## JeroenK (Oct 3, 2005)

I'm with you Bruce. 

F5000SL should have taken a trip to Houffalize this spring to tell the Fisher world cup team that what they were doing with those tires on that course should not be considered MTB.

On an XC specific course, more riding skills equals less traction needed.

Back to tire weights: I have some Intense's lying around that I should weigh to add some to the 'boat anchor' category, but where...


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Dec 30, 2003)

RandyBoy said:


> Squeaky... quit getting the sticky stuff in your keyboard. You sound like a broken record. 4X the same post that's not even relevant? Don't you preview your posts? Go do that crap on Foes Blaugh.


do I know you?


----------



## G-Live (Jan 14, 2004)

IRC Mythos 2.1 Front 590/610.
IRC Notos 2.1 650/660

G


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

The Squeaky Wheel said:


> do I know you?


Oops, sorry, seems the database is corrupted, according to Francois. Could be the cause of your multiple posts.


----------



## bikenut316 (Oct 10, 2005)

*Wall thickness: RR vs Crossmark*

Are they similar?


----------



## jmilliron (Aug 24, 2007)

What are people getting for the Hutchinson Python 29er 2.1? 560g? I'm running them F & R right now but didn't have a scale when I bought them.


----------



## Coach417 (Jul 13, 2007)

Set of Rampages: 1) 712 grams 2) 718 grams


----------



## WindWithMe (Apr 17, 2008)

Slightly used Racing Ralph 2.25 = *541.6*

Bontrager Jones ACX 2.2 = *711.7* & *661.9*

Continental Mountain Kings 2.2 = *611.1* & *633*

Kenda Small Block 2.2 = *581*

WTB Nano Raptors 2.2 = *578.8* & *612.7* &* 611.8*


----------



## mtbnutty (Aug 5, 2004)

Minutes ago, UPS just delivered (2) Rampages: 780 & 795 grams.


----------



## IvanMTB (Sep 28, 2007)

IRD Fire XC Pro foldind 2.1" - 700g

Cheers!
I.


----------



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

Kenda Karma1.9= I have 2 from early last year that weighed 498/510....got a pair late last summer that weighed 514/ 569....yes, 569!


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

Ouch!!!


----------



## mtbnutty (Aug 5, 2004)

Silentfoe said:


> Ouch!!!


Yea, they came in heavy, but recently I've been slicing casings left and right. Bontragers, Speciliazed and WTB have been recent victims. The Nevegals are the only ones that have held up, but talk about heavy and sloow! Hopefully the Rampages are all that everyone says they are.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

That makes enough sense. Better to be heavy than walking. Lets us know if they hold up. (in another thread though, no hijacking here.)


----------



## Sweeney (Nov 28, 2006)

I had Python's on the bike this winter. I liked them but not enough to keep them. The front was OK but the rear would slide around the corners like a flat track motorcycle. They weighed in at 630 & 635.


----------



## newmarketrog (Sep 26, 2008)

michelin xc at 2.0. 650, 660. after 6 years of just riding/racing/commuting on my 29er. i haven't ridden a tire that is more durable, sheds mud and just plain works better than all other tires that i've tried. i usually get 1500+ road commuting miles at 55 psi and another 500 + offroad at 32 psi including racing out of a pair. buy em, they are less expensive than most as well. where i live it's all rocks and the side walls hold up incredibly well on em.

rog


----------



## Coach417 (Jul 13, 2007)

mtbnutty said:


> Yea, they came in heavy, but recently I've been slicing casings left and right. Bontragers, Speciliazed and WTB have been recent victims. The Nevegals are the only ones that have held up, but talk about heavy and sloow! Hopefully the Rampages are all that everyone says they are.


Depending on where you ride, the Rampages are an excellent all around tire. I have been running them exclusively for about two years in rooty, rocky terrain and love them. They are a bit heavy (didn't weigh my 1st set, 2nd was as listed above). I need a new set and was going to try something with a little less resistance and a bit lighter. Traction is great though.


----------



## Tasselhof (Nov 18, 2008)

WTB Weirwolf - 786gr
WTB Vulpine - 556gr


----------



## ubermach429 (Oct 9, 2008)

just got some Geax Barro Race 2.0's 
467gr and 468gr


----------



## Vortechcoupe (Nov 7, 2006)

geax seguaro folding, 714 grams.


----------



## JeroenK (Oct 3, 2005)

Keep 'em coming!

If we keep this on the top page long enough, someone will eventually make a database of it that we can access trough a website, right? :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Coach417 (Jul 13, 2007)

newmarketrog said:


> michelin xc at 2.0. *650, 660*. after 6 years of just riding/racing/commuting on my 29er. i haven't ridden a tire that is more durable, sheds mud and just plain works better than all other tires that i've tried. i usually get 1500+ road commuting miles at 55 psi and another 500 + offroad at 32 psi including racing out of a pair. buy em, they are less expensive than most as well. where i live it's all rocks and the side walls hold up incredibly well on em.
> 
> rog


WOW, that's 60-75 grams less than listed on Bike29. If that's accurate, it is a huge (albeit positive) discrepancy. Are those weights consistent with other sets you've had, or are they the only ones you've weighed?


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0ApcNMgTrSzkTcmpCbmF5Y0Q0cmd6VGdTN0JsUWotQnc&hl=en
will try to keep up...


----------



## NS2000X (Mar 25, 2005)

meltingfeather said:


> http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0ApcNMgTrSzkTcmpCbmF5Y0Q0cmd6VGdTN0JsUWotQnc&hl=en
> will try to keep up...


That's an awesome spreadsheet! Good show. 
Just a note on Averaging. I posted my Race King's at 695g average (690 & 700), so it is like counting 695 twice in your average.


----------



## mtbnutty (Aug 5, 2004)

meltingfeather said:


> http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0ApcNMgTrSzkTcmpCbmF5Y0Q0cmd6VGdTN0JsUWotQnc&hl=en
> will try to keep up...


Thanks for the spreadsheet but can you add the Rampages.


----------



## JeroenK (Oct 3, 2005)

meltingfeather said:


> http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0ApcNMgTrSzkTcmpCbmF5Y0Q0cmd6VGdTN0JsUWotQnc&hl=en
> will try to keep up...


 that's great! :thumbsup:

Can you make separate colums for advertised and real weights?


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

done, done and done. i whipped through the posts pretty quickly, so i'm not promising that everything is perfect. i do however, understand averaging.


----------



## NS2000X (Mar 25, 2005)

meltingfeather said:


> done, done and done. i whipped through the posts pretty quickly, so i'm not promising that everything is perfect. i do however, understand averaging.


Wasn't trying to explain _your_ average. 
Just how mine was interpreted 
(_i.e. that I had two weights one for my Front and one for the Back tire, rather than I weighed the same tire twice with two close results that I averaged_).

Again, jolly good show on the spreadsheet!


----------



## briscoelab (Oct 27, 2006)

Specialized Fast Trak S-works LK 530 and 535 grams. 2.0"

Maxxis Crossmark 2.1" 640 grams.


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

if anyone wants to help out with legwork for filling in the advertised column, just post up here and specify that the weight is 'advertised'.


----------



## JeroenK (Oct 3, 2005)

BruceBrown said:


> I don't have them, but the Schwalbe Furious Fred's are 335g per tire. That should be WW enough for most.


That's the advertised weight, according to the Schwalbe site. Or have you seen real weights like that, Bruce?


----------



## NS2000X (Mar 25, 2005)

meltingfeather said:


> if anyone wants to help out with legwork for filling in the advertised column, just post up here and specify that the weight is 'advertised'.


Continental Race King - 29x2.2 - ADVERTISED 650g

EDIT: Continental Mountain King 2.2 - ADVERTISED 700g


----------



## KLF (Apr 29, 2007)

JeroenK said:


> Keep 'em coming!


Maxxis Ignitor K 29x2.1 (older version)- [email protected] 594g
Kenda Karma 29x2.2 - [email protected] 794, 804g
Kenda Small Block 8 29x2.1 - [email protected] 610, 604g
Maxxis Crossmark K 29x2.1 - [email protected] 594, 598g


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

JeroenK said:


> That's the advertised weight, according to the Schwalbe site. Or have you seen real weights like that, Bruce?


I haven't seen the tire live as of yet, only weights posted on this forum. They are in stock at several online retailers. Bike29 is claiming a weight of 295g for the Furious Fred 29"er. 20100FR got a sample pair that weighed 336g and Francois' pair were 293g (although I think his was a 26" version, but can't tell from that post) which you can and did read about here at the time.

I'm going with the 335g claimed weight as the best point of reference.

BB


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

now updated w/a bunch of advertised weights... trying to clear up some confusion w/bontrager models but their website is slooooooooooooooooooooooooow
i'll add my own 8 or so tires when i get a chance to weigh them. luckily i'm in the middle of a wheel swap, so 6 of them are off bikes.


----------



## F5000sl (Aug 8, 2003)

Wish I could, but even w/a shop discount, rotating tires on a whim gets too expensive. Most of where I ride, my Crossmarks hold there own most times, but are still limited on traction when leaves, sand, & mud, so by the looks of the tires in question, it was only the proper question for me to ask.

As for other posts having the same question, I know it's hard to believe, but some of us can't and don't hang on the forums all day replying and reading everything in sight, my bad I guess.



BruceBrown said:


> Not to be a downer back at you, but this question is getting about as tiresome as is possible on every thread that the Raven or Crow is mentioned. All I can say is go buy a Crow, a Raven, a Vulpine, a Furious Fred or any other semi-slick XC race tire and give 'em a go. Then get back to us on what you discovered and found by running them. By the way, there are more tires in this category for 29"ers coming.
> 
> Plenty of guys riding and racing semi-slick tires in the 26" and the 29" platforms who would beg to differ with your opinion as to how they could be considered a mountain bike tire.
> 
> ...


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

mtbnutty said:


> Thanks for the spreadsheet but can you add the Rampages.


Those just are not WW. Maybe you need to start a BBWW sheet for the "full figured" tires?


----------



## mtbnutty (Aug 5, 2004)

*Read the bold............*



slocaus said:


> Those just are not WW. Maybe you need to start a BBWW sheet for the "full figured" tires?


......as per the OP

"_I admit that I'm a WW when it comes to tires and some of these 29er tires are scary in the weight department. There is lots of tire talk but weight is usually left out. *I think it would be helpfully if we had a listing of 29er tire weights"*._

Where I ride the Rampage is my WW front.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

mtbnutty said:


> ......as per the OP
> 
> "_I admit that I'm a WW when it comes to tires and *some of these 29er tires are scary in the weight department*. There is lots of tire talk but weight is usually left out. I think it would be helpfully if we had a listing of 29er tire weights"._
> 
> Where I ride the Rampage is my WW front.


I saw the emphasis on the part in bold above, and not the part you saw. My attitude is that many riders use big fat knobs to compensate for the lack of skill and being able to pick a line and ride smooth. :devil:

I have Rampages, and I like them for when I need a gnar gnar tire with fat rims and weight is not important, maybe twice a year. The rest of the time I ride tires with less weight, better cornering, braking, and climbing grip, and *much* less rolling resistance! :thumbsup:


----------



## CoryBike (Jan 20, 2008)

Coincidentally weighed a Specialized Captain Armadillo Elite today...29x2.2 = 730 grams


----------



## tk81601 (Jul 17, 2004)

Kenda SB8 572, and 532
Maxxis Crossmark 650!
Racing Ralph 2.4 592

Just bought the Crossmark to replace the RR up front for the Firecracker 50 on Saturday...hmmm


----------



## Cloxxki (Jan 11, 2004)

tk81601 said:


> Kenda SB8 572, and 532
> Maxxis Crossmark 650!
> Racing Ralph 2.4 592
> 
> Just bought the Crossmark to replace the RR up front for the Firecracker 50 on Saturday...hmmm


Is the Crossmark better for any terrain than the RR2.4? I read accounts of the 2.4 rolling extremely well on gravel, amongst other surfaces.


----------



## tk81601 (Jul 17, 2004)

Probably like you , I fiddle around with this stuff too much. I ride in colorado. I actually like the RR but it is a bit skittish on gravely downhill hard turns- what isn't!? I let myself get talked into trying it on the front; I am thinking of returning it. I tried it last summer and found it fine on the back and I know the one I was riding then was less than 600gms.
My current favortie rear tire is the Kenda Small Block 8 - at 200lbs on my Jet 9 it never fails ( I have had a rare slip, going up rock edges when I have used this on my hardtail).


----------



## ghawk (Sep 14, 2007)

Maxxis Ardent 29 2.25 ~770 grams alpine digi scale.


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

CST Caballero, 29 x 2.25 Advertised 750 gr. Actual 774 gr. About the same rolling resistance as a Rampage, maybe a bit better. Not quite as sticky, but for $13.00 a tire they roll a lot of miles before wearing out. I have 1100 miles on the rear of my Niner RIP and I weigh 240 pound wet and ride rocks, roots, chunk, and fire road in S. California.


----------



## JeroenK (Oct 3, 2005)

Intense System 29, 29x2.25": Actual 823 and 850 g, with some sealant remains. They would _not _be under 600 without those .


----------



## Coach417 (Jul 13, 2007)

Rampage 737 grams
Ignitor 566 grams


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

Just picked up two Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2.25's.

534 grams & 546 grams. (includes the little rubber band  )


----------



## MessagefromTate (Jul 12, 2007)

ubermach429 said:


> just got some Geax Barro Race 2.0's
> 467gr and 468gr


How do those work (for XC), as Bruce pointed out I could care less what the 230 lb. all mountain guys are looking for and have been curious about these (using XR1 1.9s now)?


----------



## briscoelab (Oct 27, 2006)

Coach417 said:


> *Ignitor 566 grams*


Is this an older model year tire, or have they started making them near the claimed weight again? I had one that was stupid heavy. (closer to 700g).


----------



## Coach417 (Jul 13, 2007)

briscoelab said:


> Is this an older model year tire, or have they started making them near the claimed weight again? I had one that was stupid heavy. (closer to 700g).


bought it today


----------



## briscoelab (Oct 27, 2006)

Coach417 said:


> bought it today


That's really good to know. They are a nice all around tire.


----------



## desertking (Apr 9, 2009)

so glad I'm not a WW anymore


----------



## Tbow (Nov 22, 2006)

A pair of Specialiezed The Captain S-Works 2.0 at 598 and 602 g

A pair of Schwalbe RR 2.25 at 558 and 579 g

A pair of Geax Barro Race 2.0 at 469 and 478 g

A pair of Geax Saguaro between 2.2 705 and 720 g (I don't remember exactly  )


----------



## KLF (Apr 29, 2007)

2 Continental Race Kings, 
OEM version (narrower)
588/599g (yes, marked as 29x2.2)


----------



## NS2000X (Mar 25, 2005)

KLF said:


> 2 Continental Race Kings,
> OEM version (narrower)
> 588/599g (yes, marked as 29x2.2)


That's astonishing!
Exactly 100g lighter / tire than the OEM Race Kings that shipped on my Cannondale.


----------



## KLF (Apr 29, 2007)

NS2000X said:


> That's astonishing!
> Exactly 100g lighter / tire than the OEM Race Kings that shipped on my Cannondale.


I believe mine are the original version that were considered too undersized in relation to the marked size. They measure 45mm in casing width using a rim on which a Maxxis Ignitor 2.1 measures 48mm. The ones I have are like new and were for sale in the classifieds but have been sold.
KLF


----------



## Sweeney (Nov 28, 2006)

Racing Ralph, 2.25 x 29; 525 grams................nice!


----------



## dynamic213 (Nov 24, 2007)

Just weighed my new Schwalbe RR 2.4. 580grams.


----------



## SSINGA (Dec 23, 2003)

Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2.25 snakeskin & EVO - 600g/640g

Maxxis Ardent 2.25 - 750g/760g

CST Caballero - 850g/840g


----------



## Coach417 (Jul 13, 2007)

Bought another Ignitor today 578 grams.


----------



## javaracer (Mar 31, 2006)

Specialized fast trac's 526 act wt. ea.


----------



## LateBrakeU2 (May 27, 2009)

Perhaps a bit off topic- does anyone know off hand if Crows work for clydes? I'm 230lbs currentely running wtb nano r's on arches and do mostly hard pack fire trail climbs. Heard they work best in that element .
TIA


----------



## zep (Sep 30, 2004)

Tire only, no pkg:

Schwalbe RR 2.25 EVO: 581 gm

2 Maxxis Crossmarks: 605 / 611

2 Nanoraptors, from year 2000, new-old stock, wire bead: 610/612


----------



## Titus Maximus (Jan 3, 2004)

LateBrakeU2 said:


> Perhaps a bit off topic- does anyone know off hand if Crows work for clydes?


I've heard you can vary the amount of air in them, making them adaptable over a wide range of rider weights. Seriously, why not?


----------



## Titus Maximus (Jan 3, 2004)

Panaracer Rampage 2.3 
750,760

Kenda Klaw XT 1.95 (front) 
700

Kenda Klaw XT 1.95 (rear) 
700

Kenda Nevegal 2.2
830,850

WTB Weirwolf LT 2.55 
790

WTB Exiwolf 2.3 (steel)
890,910

No Tubes Crow 2.0 
470,470

Specialized Pro Resolution 2.3 
760

Specialized Pro Fast Trak 2.0
640

Maxxis Crossmark 2.1
630,620

Most used and Stanitized to some extent.
All weighed to the nearest 10 grams.


----------



## javaracer (Mar 31, 2006)

i currently have a pair ,I weigh 210-215, raced Lumberjack 100, no problems, awesome light tire for smooth to medium terrain


----------



## Titus Maximus (Jan 3, 2004)

Two more:

Kenda Karma 2.2
830

WTB Stout 2.3 (steel)
1070


----------



## Utah Superfly (Nov 2, 2006)

Schwalbe RR 2.25 - 540
Conti race king 2.2 - 660


----------



## mtbnutty (Aug 5, 2004)

(2) Ignitors - 599 & 606 grams


----------



## slower_than_u (Sep 28, 2008)

(1) Maxxis Ignitor 29x2.1 603g

(1) Kenda Karma 29x1.95 567g


----------



## twoflats (Jun 17, 2009)

Kenda Karma 1.9: 560g
Kenda Karma 2.2: 880g
Racing Ralph 2.25: 548g / 551g


----------



## briscoelab (Oct 27, 2006)

I'm very glad to see the Ignitor's weight coming in at near advertised again. There was a LONG time when they were realllllllllly heavy.


----------



## HHL (Nov 24, 2004)

Schwalbe Little Albert Snakeskin: 575 585
Spech Capitan Control 2.2: 725
Resolution Pro 2.3: 725
Fastrack Pro 2.0: 620 640
WTB Motoraptor Pro 2.1: 635 640
Maxxix Crossmark 2.1: 625
Michelin ATX 2.0: 675
Continental Vapor 2.1: 675

I realize that some of these may be available only on ebay, and I wouldn't wish the Vapor on even the most arrogant of mountainbikers, but there you have it. I have other mounted tires: Crossmark, Capitain, Resolution. These were within 5 gr of the above, if memory serves me correctly.


----------



## Norris_Hanna (Apr 7, 2009)

29 x 2.2 Geax Saguaro = 720 gr.

29 x 2.1 Kenda Small Block 8 = 609 gr.


----------



## NS2000X (Mar 25, 2005)

I have a couple of more data points for the Ralphs.

Mine came in and they *both* weigh 570g (10g below rating).
EDIT: 29x2.25


----------



## npstaehling (Apr 19, 2004)

*My Tire Weights*

Bontrager Jones ACX (original style) - 690g / 622g
Continental Vapor Pro-Tection - 658g / 658g
Continental Mountain King 2.4 - 748g / 771g
Geax Saguaro (original style) - 712g / 703g


----------



## Menzo (Nov 24, 2007)

Riding the Bontrager Jones XR 1.8. 498 and 499 grams.

I ordered the Furious Fred 29x2.0. Will post the weight and comments soon.


----------



## KandUr (Jun 19, 2009)

Schwalbe Furious Fred 336/372 g


----------



## NS2000X (Mar 25, 2005)

KandUr said:


> Schwalbe Furious Fred 336/372 g


Funny variation. The first almost bang on the Schwalbe advertised weight (which is ridiculously low) and the second 11% over.


----------



## KLF (Apr 29, 2007)

Sweeney said:


> I think it would be helpfully if we had a listing of 29er tire weights.


Hello? Is this thing on?

Continental Race King 29x2.2
614/638g


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

yup... still updating. as long as i keep getting e-mails i'll keep plugging data in.


----------



## Titus Maximus (Jan 3, 2004)

To my mind, this should be a sticky.


----------



## KLF (Apr 29, 2007)

Sweeney said:


> ... if we had a listing of 29er tire weights.


This is a re-post but they don't seem to have made it into the spreadsheet.

Maxxis Ignitor K 29x2.1 (older version)- [email protected] 594g
Kenda Karma 29x2.2 - [email protected] 794, 804g
Kenda Small Block 8 29x2.1 - [email protected] 610, 604g
Maxxis Crossmark K 29x2.1 - [email protected] 594, 598g


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

KLF said:


> This is a re-post but they don't seem to have made it into the spreadsheet.
> 
> Maxxis Ignitor K 29x2.1 (older version)- [email protected] 594g
> Kenda Karma 29x2.2 - [email protected] 794, 804g
> ...


email it or PM it to Melting Feather.


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

Done. The first time your post must have threaded the needle between when I was building the spreadsheet and when I posted it (it was right before I posted it).
I'm subscribed to the thread, so I should get e-mails everytime someone posts here.


----------



## C Dunlop (Sep 26, 2008)

Someone should start a weight-weenies style wiki page.


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

C Dunlop said:


> Someone should start a weight-weenies style wiki page.


why don't you do it?


----------



## Titus Maximus (Jan 3, 2004)

You could call it "Dunlop Tire Weenie Wiki".


----------



## mattomoto (Jan 12, 2006)

*I can throw down some of the new Bontrager's...*

XR1 Team Issue 1.9" 480g
29-3 Team Issue 2.0" 450g
29-0 Team Issue 1.9" 412g

These have been the popular ones with the team. All of them are tube type tires, but set up tubless very well with Stan's.

Matto


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

mattomoto said:


> XR1 Team Issue 1.9" 480g
> 29-3 Team Issue 2.0" 450g
> 29-0 Team Issue 1.9" 412g
> 
> ...


never heard of a 29-0 and it ain't on bonty's website. new stuff?


----------



## C Dunlop (Sep 26, 2008)

meltingfeather said:


> why don't you do it?


Becuase I have the technical skills of a stoned afghani child.

Seriously though, half of the questions I read are 'how much does this weigh?' or 'what conditions are these tyres good for?' when the question has already been asked a thousand times before. Then it gets into an off topic flame war because someone used British English and some retarded American with nothing better to do thinks they are being clever by pointing this out, and 26 pages later no one can agree if someone's mother was fat or not, and then some retro-grouch chimes in about how drop bars are great and nothing built after 1984 has been worth the trouble. Then some douchbag from Germany spends hours trying to sell his homemade vapourware. Most of the time I just want simple information, not an argument. Quite frankly I don't give a crap what some armchair expert with 3 billion posts thinks about Y and Z when I asked about X.

Also, there isn't a good, current list of part weights online anymore.

Weight weenies is OK, but it would be nice to get some info about, say, what conditions certain tyres are good in, what fork crowns clear what frames etc...

If anyone wants to walk me through how to do something, then I would be willing to do the fiddling etc.

my $0.02


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

C Dunlop said:


> Becuase I have the technical skills of a stoned afghani child.
> 
> Seriously though, half of the questions I read are 'how much does this weigh?' or 'what conditions are these tyres good for?' when the question has already been asked a thousand times before. Then it gets into an off topic flame war because someone used British English and some retarded American with nothing better to do thinks they are being clever by pointing this out, and 26 pages later no one can agree if someone's mother was fat or not, and then some retro-grouch chimes in about how drop bars are great and nothing built after 1984 has been worth the trouble. Then some douchbag from Germany spends hours trying to sell his homemade vapourware. Most of the time I just want simple information, not an argument. Quite frankly I don't give a crap what some armchair expert with 3 billion posts thinks about Y and Z when I asked about X.
> 
> ...


First, you've described pretty much every internet forum there is. People don't do research because it's easier to post asking a question that was asked and answered two days prior than to search for a whole minute. Like you, they think having someone else do the work is a better approach.
Sounds like you need to whiff reality and get over it or allocate less of your time to internet forums.
Your cute little cross-section of forum contributors is about as dumb as it gets... you managed to condense 1000 posts worth of retarded into 150 words. Xenophobic stereotypes might get you points with fellow subjects of the crown, but they certainly don't put me in a mood to 'walk you through' anything but the exit door.


----------



## Menzo (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm riding the Schwalbe Furious Fred 29x2.0 for two weeks

319 grams and 354 grams

Real size is not 2.0 but rather 1.8. They are no bigger than my Bontrager Jones XR 1.8.

HELLA fast on hardpack, gravel, road, roots and grass. Avoid rocks or any terrain that can cause pinch flat because they are thin like road tires (actually I'd call them "high volume road tires with small knobs". Acceleration is INSANE compare to any other tires :yikes: Rolling resistance is.... well it's like there is none . Increased my cruising speed by 3 mph. 

Need more speed. GET THEM !!!!


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

C Dunlop said:


> when the question has already been asked a thousand times before. Then it gets into an off topic flame war because someone used British English and some retarded American with nothing better to do thinks they are being clever by pointing this out, and 26 pages later no one can agree if someone's mother was fat or not, and then some retro-grouch chimes in about how drop bars are great and nothing built after 1984 has been worth the trouble. Then some douchbag from Germany spends hours trying to sell his homemade vapourware. Most of the time I just want simple information, not an argument. Quite frankly I don't give a crap what some armchair expert with 3 billion posts thinks about Y and Z when I asked about X.


Came so close to spittin' my morning coffee on the computer screen! 
Thanks for the great laugh, so, so true...........


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

I added a cross link to this thread on the 29'er FAQs, 5th post down, currently.


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

Today I picked up my set of Bontrager FR3 tires, "Team" version (ie, 120 TPI version) and WOW, while i honestly dont mind a heavy tire, these are more than I would have preferred anyway @ 1038 grams! I only weighed one in fear the second would have confirmed the weight...LOL.


----------



## loud (Sep 5, 2009)

Great thread. Swapped my 29er WTB Exiwolf 2.3 to Maxxis Crossmarks 2.1, aided by information on this forum = 500-ish grams saving on weight. Best $/kg saving made yet.


----------



## sharkbait (Sep 6, 2009)

thanks for the links it was just what I was looking for


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

Stans Raven 2.0 weighed in at 486g/ 2.2 at 550g.


----------



## Grandmastermbkr (May 1, 2004)

LateBrakeU2 said:


> Perhaps a bit off topic- does anyone know off hand if Crows work for clydes? I'm 230lbs currentely running wtb nano r's on arches and do mostly hard pack fire trail climbs. Heard they work best in that element .
> TIA


I was running them front and rear at first. Crashed on a loose rocky downhill and decided it is not the best in the front. I still run it in the rear but run a Karma in front. I still get good acceleration but have much better control.


----------



## The_Missile (Jan 13, 2005)

*nice one*



meltingfeather said:


> http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0ApcNMgTrSzkTcmpCbmF5Y0Q0cmd6VGdTN0JsUWotQnc&hl=en
> will try to keep up...


EXTREMELY NICE JOB. SHOUTING for encouragement!!!
Keep it up


----------



## MarcusDelirious (Jul 19, 2007)

Looks like you need WTB Prowler data  I have SL's that came on my Marin...I'll go pull em' and weigh em'...

EDIT:

WTB Prowler SL 2.10
860 and 825
Advertised is 726

Pretty big difference...no wonder my bike feels so "Porky" :skep:


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

MarcusDelirious said:


> Looks like you need WTB Prowler data  I have SL's that came on my Marin...I'll go pull em' and weigh em'...
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...


Must be OEM wire bead? My kevlar beads were 630ish.


----------



## slowdave999 (Jul 25, 2008)

a few for the mean sample, 
wtb exiwolf 2.1 fold 594g
wtb exiwolf 2.3 fold 794g
the crossmarks look nice, as do the RR which i love on my 26"


----------



## OilcanRacer (Jan 4, 2008)

furious freds 334g and 345g

took them out on rocky, shale and roots trail they held up fine. traction was a problem at higher psi, hitting the rim was a problem at lower psi. they are very narrow and work fastest on grassy surfaces at med high psi or very high psi on the street. otherwise save your money.


----------



## Tbone (Jan 28, 2004)

*Converted FOX 36 owners*

Do you have the contact info for BCD? Thinkin about havin one done.

THX!


----------



## heythorp (Aug 12, 2005)

Am I seeing what I am seeing. 

How does the igniter keep coming in lighter than the crossmark?


----------



## MarcusDelirious (Jul 19, 2007)

Kenda Small Block 8 @ 605g ~ Advertised @ 575 +/-30

So of course mine came in right at the top  Well at least it's within tolerance which is okay by me...replacing an 860g WTB Prowler SL on the back.


----------



## AlienSP (Jun 13, 2006)

Specialized Captain S-Works 2Bliss 2.0 620g, 597g
Specialized Fast Trak 2.0 528g, 531g, 562g
Maxxis Crossmark 2.1 613g
WTB Weirwolf LT 2.55 782g, 778g


----------



## AlienSP (Jun 13, 2006)

AlienSP said:


> Specialized Captain S-Works 2Bliss 2.0 620g, 597g
> Specialized Fast Trak 2.0 528g, 531g, 562g
> Maxxis Crossmark 2.1 613g
> WTB Weirwolf LT 2.55 782g, 778g


The Fast Trak on my previous post was LK S-Works 2Bliss. There are many variations of the same model by Specialized and they have left certain weights off their website this year.


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

AlienSP said:


> The Fast Trak on my previous post was LK S-Works 2Bliss. There are many variations of the same model by Specialized and they have left certain weights off their website this year.


Thanks. I was able to guess that one based on the fact that it is one of the only tires Specialized does post a weight for. A post with complete information on the tire model is a rarity. I do my best to figure it out and keep the spreadsheet reasonable, but I can't always do that.


----------



## gearless (Jan 19, 2004)

Menzo said:


> I'm riding the Schwalbe Furious Fred 29x2.0 for two weeks
> 
> 319 grams and 354 grams
> 
> ...


I'm curious, You say it increased your cruising speed but if this was by a speedometer with magnetic imput would it not be affected by the somewhat smaller wheel diameter? If you are using a garmin gps then as Rosanne Roseannadanna would say, "nevermind"!


----------



## Menzo (Nov 24, 2007)

> I'm curious, You say it increased your cruising speed but if this was by a speedometer with magnetic imput would it not be affected by the somewhat smaller wheel diameter?


I use a wireless bike computer and every time I change the tires I adjust the wheel size in the computer. For example, the wheel circumference is 220 cm with Bontrager 1.8 but 226 cm with Maxxis ignitor 2.1 (just examples I don't remember the real numbers) so if I would ride a 26er the circumference could be 200 cm per rotation so the speed is always the same no matter the wheel size.

I also use a heart rate monitor. When I say increase my cruising speed I mean that I rode the same loop several times with different tires and compared the heartbeats in different sections. At the same heartbeats I'm going faster with the Furious Fred than other tires or from another point of view at the same speed around the loop, my heartbeats are lower because the effort to turn the wheels is smaller.

I wish I own a power tap to get more accurate numbers...


----------



## raceer2 (Jul 21, 2007)

Kenda Small Block 8 29x2.1 - [email protected] 575g
Crow 29x2.0 @ 437g
Raven 29x2.0 @ 559g
Conti Raceking non blackchilli 29x2.2 @ 657g,649g


----------



## WeatherMan (Sep 22, 2008)

Conti Mountain King 29 x 2.2 @ 641g
Maxxis Crossmark 29 x 2.1 @613g
Bontrager XDX 29 x 2.1 @708g


----------



## scsamoyan (Jan 26, 2009)

anyone know the weight of the Continental Mountain King 29x2.4


----------



## KLF (Apr 29, 2007)

scsamoyan said:


> anyone know the weight of the Continental Mountain King 29x2.4


mtbtires.com_tire-specs

Spreadsheet for this thread


----------



## scsamoyan (Jan 26, 2009)

sweet!! thanks!!


----------



## suvowner (Oct 17, 2006)

BruceBrown said:


> Not to be a downer back at you, but this question is getting about as tiresome as is possible on every thread that the Raven or Crow is mentioned. All I can say is go buy a Crow, a Raven, a Vulpine, a Furious Fred or any other semi-slick XC race tire and give 'em a go. Then get back to us on what you discovered and found by running them. By the way, there are more tires in this category for 29"ers coming.
> 
> Plenty of guys riding and racing semi-slick tires in the 26" and the 29" platforms who would beg to differ with your opinion as to how they could be considered a mountain bike tire.
> 
> ...


second this post......there traction is very suprisingly good and amazingly supple......great for hard tail


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

More Schwalbe Racing Ralph 29" 2.25 evo sidewalls. 568 & 576 grams a piece.


----------



## Dion Rides (Sep 20, 2009)

Swapped out tires today and made a world of difference.

Here's what my scale tells me:

Kenda Nevegals 2.2 wire bead: 925 grams
Kenda Karmas 1.9 folding: 553 grams

Dropped 2 lbs on my bike and it was noticably different on today's ride + the narrower width tightened up the sterring a bit. Those Nevegals were made for tanks.


----------



## AlienSP (Jun 13, 2006)

Specialized Captain S-Works 2Bliss 2.0 581g
Specialized Fast Trak S-Works 2Bliss 2.0 530g
Specialized Captain Control 2Bliss 2.2 702g (thicker sidewalls than SWorks)

Specialized has returned to publishing the weights again on the their website. Seems to fall within the actual numbers that I've weighed.

Also general tire mfg info: 
http://mind42.com/pub/mindmap?mid=2ee90401-aed0-450d-ad19-edfff4b6be95


----------



## kpd (Jan 19, 2008)

Bontrager 29-3 (TLR, 2.25", front-specific tread): 732g

And so worth it. Cornering traction is phenomenal, and the sidewalls feel very burly. I do wish they would make a version of this tire with thinner, more pliable sidewalls for less rocky areas though.


----------



## JDiamond (Oct 2, 2009)

Any recommendations for a 29" UST taht doesn't weigh a ton? Real UST, not tubeless ready.


----------



## Titus Maximus (Jan 3, 2004)

JDiamond said:


> Any recommendations for a 29" UST taht doesn't weigh a ton? Real UST, not tubeless ready.


You're in luck! None of the UST tires weighs a ton! So many to choose from!


----------



## JDiamond (Oct 2, 2009)

Thats funny. Anyone with a serious reply that contains some useful information?


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

JDiamond said:


> Any recommendations for a 29" UST taht doesn't weigh a ton? Real UST, not tubeless ready.


ha! no.


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

JDiamond said:


> Thats funny. Anyone with a serious reply that contains some useful information?


Just havin' some fun.  UST tires weigh a lot because of the amount of material in them. Remember that UST is just Mavic's proprietary tubeless brand and was originally designed to run w/out sealant. Since most people running tubeless want the benefits of sealant (even in UST tires), more manufacturers are coming out with tubeless designs, though mostly designed to work with sealant, so much lighter than UST. Since you said you don't want 'tubeless ready', do you only want certified UST (licensed by Mavic to have 'UST' printed on them)?
Mavic has done a fantastic job of marketing to get people to think that UST is the only 'real' tubeless tire... for a while it was, but many are catching up. I ride regular tires tubeless  and it works incredibly well for me, but ain't for everyone (obviously).
I think UST will have a hard time in the 29er platform because they are ridiculously heavy. They may even have a hard time competing with 'tubeless ready' tires on 26" because of the advent of sealant and the weight factor.
There aren't too many UST 29er tires to start with, and I don't know of one that is under about 750g. Heck, even 26" UST tires w/some tread on them push 900(+)g!!
I think only Geax, Michelin, and Hutchinson are licensed for UST and AFAIK Geax is the only mfr to actually make and market them... about four models. So, pick the lightest out of those... not a hard choice, I think you're looking at a Barro Race, which is a 2.0 XC tire w/out a ton of tread, and still weighs in at 740g (claimed).


----------



## RogerRacer (Nov 3, 2006)

Stan's no tubes Raven 29 2.2 >>525 grams


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

JDiamond said:


> Any recommendations for a 29" UST taht doesn't weigh a ton? Real UST, not tubeless ready.


What meltingfeather says. There are only two or three 29er UST tires. Hutchinson, Geax, not sure about Michelin. They will be heavy. I have not used one, never will. The conversions and TLR work too well and I get 20+ tires to choose from and not 2. The only UST rims are the Mavic Crossmax 29er. Pretty limited choice from a company with a vested interest in keeping it that way. :skep:


----------



## JDiamond (Oct 2, 2009)

Yeah, this is about what I'm finding. I started riding UST on Mavics a long time ago and I know I've paid for it with little choice on tires and some extra weight. I tried the Stan's when it was introduced and did not like it at all, but I realize it has become almost flawless. My dilemma is that wheels are sooooooo expensive and I dont want to run stans on a UST wheelset because it would be heavier than it has to be and I dont want to risk not liking the Stan's rims. I guess I need to just pick one and go with it, Thanks for all the advice. BTW, Specialized makes one that comes in around 675 claimed.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

FWIW, I don't think I've ever heard/read of someone not liking Stan's rims (though now that I've said that, I'm sure you'll cut in here...) I have a pair of Flows, and I can't eff them up no matter how hard I try


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

JDiamond said:


> BTW, Specialized makes one that comes in around 675 claimed.


Uh... then go w/that. :madman:
When you get it, weigh it and post up.


----------



## HHL (Nov 24, 2004)

*semi-slicks*

For those of you that like to mount semi-slicks from time to time, my 2 Schwalbe Marathon Supreme 2" tires weigh 615, listed at 690, I believe. I had to send one back that was 605.


----------



## slalomnorth65 (Oct 18, 2009)

I'd go with some maxxis ignitor 2.1, they are perfect width, light!, and a good all around tire


----------



## randyrivera (Aug 14, 2008)

I second the ignitor! I love it more than the Nevegals


----------



## Antsonline (Jul 30, 2009)

Hey.

I just took a pair of Bonty XR1 (1.9) Team Editions off a mates SF100and befoe putting them on my Niner weighed them.
481g
491g

Pretty good consistency in weight. 

Mounted them tubeless on 355rims with no bother, first time (used a compressor and a cup of milk).

Lets see how long they last!


----------



## yogiprophet (Jan 9, 2006)

desertking said:


> so glad I'm not a WW anymore


I hear ya desertking. The heavier the tire the faster I am overall.


----------



## Prem (Nov 1, 2006)

Can anyone tell me how wide is Bonty XR1 . Is it true 1.9 ?


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

Bontrager "Team" Issue 2.35 FR-3 & Ardent 2.4.

Note that the team issue I have is 160 grams more than advertised...will be returning tire and have replaced with another one as something must be up (maybe its a mislabled Expert version?)


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

FoShizzle said:


> Bontrager "Team" Issue 2.35 FR-3 & Ardent 2.4.
> 
> Note that the team issue I have is 160 grams more than advertised...will be returning tire and have replaced with another one as something must be up (maybe its a mislabled Expert version?)


I didn't include the Bonty cuz it seems like it might be an outlier.


----------



## JeroenK (Oct 3, 2005)

Prem said:


> Can anyone tell me how wide is Bonty XR1 . Is it true 1.9 ?


I measured 1.81" on the casing, on a ZTR355 rim @ 30 psi. Width including side knobs is close to 1.9".

The tire is not very tall, which makes total volume kind of small. I really like the resulting cornering feel, it kind of makes your bike a bit more agile. Offcourse, the low volume puts it at risk on courses with many roots or rocks. You'd have to run it at a higher pressure to be safe, which robs it of a lot of comfort and some grip. On courses without deep mud, deep sand, rocks or lots of roots, this tire rocks.


----------



## Prem (Nov 1, 2006)

JeroenK: Thanks for the answer. I am looking for lower volume tire for my new project so it fits the bill.


----------



## suvowner (Oct 17, 2006)

maxxis igniter 29X2.1 = 590g and 600g - going on rip nine with stans 29er 355

maxxis aspen 29X2.1 = 490g and 500g - going on one 9 with stans 29er race wheels


----------



## peabody (Apr 15, 2005)

*maxxis aspen*

2 maxxis aspens-510g each


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

Just bought a pair of Maxxis Ignitors- 564 and 592g

This is an awesome thread :thumbsup:


----------



## In Hiding (Sep 27, 2009)

The Squeaky Wheel said:


> Weighed this week without packaging:
> 
> Specialized Captain Control 2.2 750gm
> Geax Saguaro TNT 2.2 800gm


Just weighed:

Geax Saguaro TNT 2.2: 787.37 g ...and this is dead on!


----------



## petit napoleon (Nov 11, 2009)

Dugast Rhino XL 45 mm 532 gr
Challenge proto 50 mm 652 gr
Next Challenge under 600


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

Stans No Tubes Raven 2.0=491grams
Raven 2.2=551grams


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

Silentfoe said:


> Stans No Tubes Raven 2.0=491grams
> Raven 2.2=551grams


Silentfoe, please put some real tires on your Sultan as you are an embarassment to the rest of us with our 30 lb+ versions 

.........NoisyFo


----------



## Cloxxki (Jan 11, 2004)

petit napoleon said:


> Dugast Rhino XL 45 mm 532 gr
> Challenge proto 50 mm 652 gr
> Next Challenge under 600


Please link us to pics and reviews!


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

FoShizzle said:


> Silentfoe, please put some real tires on your Sultan as you are an embarassment to the rest of us with our 30 lb+ versions
> 
> .........NoisyFo


HA! Yeah, I know. I actually love running the Racing Ralphs in 2.25 but I put on the Ravens for training over the winter since they are almost slicks and I can use them on the road without worrying about wearing them out.

Honestly I want another wheelset (beefier) so I can run bigger tires on my AM days. I have found that the Reba Team doesn't have a ton of tire clearance though.

Thanks for the ribbing.


----------



## DukeNeverwinter (May 6, 2006)

Bontrager 29-3 Team issue 2.25 690
Michelin X/C at 685 679


----------



## DukeNeverwinter (May 6, 2006)

sorry that 29-3 is the TLR front tread version


----------



## illcomm33 (May 10, 2006)

Great post. Can anyone explain the difference between the Maxxis Ignitor 29 and Ignitor 29 K?
How would I know what to look for as it seems the "K" is substantially lighter.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

"K" stands for Kevlar. This means the tire has a folding bead. You can identify it on the LBS shelf by the fact that it comes folded up. I was not aware that the Ignitor came in anything other than folding bead.


----------



## petit napoleon (Nov 11, 2009)

In photo old Challenge proto, with Continetal/Dugast "battistrada"
New Challenge under 600 grams, semislisk (no photo, i can't....in jenuary i can)
Dugast....no photo, sorry
Super tubolar 60 mm FMB 800 grams (Racing Ralph)


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Silentfoe said:


> "K" stands for Kevlar. This means the tire has a folding bead. You can identify it on the LBS shelf by the fact that it comes folded up. I was not aware that the Ignitor came in anything other than folding bead.


I do not think the wire bead is sold after market, but it is spec'd on most Kona 29er bikes. I've seen it on the Redline Flight from a couple years back.


----------



## kpd (Jan 19, 2008)

Bontrager 29-0: 442 grams

This tire is non-TLR, with a claimed size of 1.9. No ride report yet.

Edit: also, claimed weight is 410 grams.


----------



## Prem (Nov 1, 2006)

> Bontrager 29-0: 442 grams


KPD - what do you think about this tire?


----------



## kpd (Jan 19, 2008)

Prem said:


> KPD - what do you think about this tire?


I only have one ride on it, but here are my first impressions:
Small. It makes a 2.0 Stan's Raven look huge, and the ride feels kind of harsh even at lower pressures.
Surprisingly grippy. Considering how little rubber is used for knobs, it seemed to bite nicely on corners.


----------



## Prem (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanks kpd. I've just ordered it for my monsterfuncross project.


----------



## javaracer (Mar 31, 2006)

Speaking of monsterfun cross, I set my Specialized tricross up with furious freds! what an awesome combo. light(358gr) and makes gravel roads too fun!


----------



## Prem (Nov 1, 2006)

BTW my two furious freds weight 340 and 342g. On dt swiss road wheelset they are 46mm wide. Can't wait to compare them with bontrager 29-0. Hope that they are only slightly heavier but less fragile


----------



## DukeNeverwinter (May 6, 2006)

wow, that's light, how's traction?


----------



## Prem (Nov 1, 2006)

Traction is not bad considering that it is fast race tire. Due to its volume and weight it is nice option for some cyclocross bikes. Excellent for easy trails, gravel roads. In my area the most interesting trails are like in the picture. When it is dry furoius fred has more grip than enough.


----------



## javaracer (Mar 31, 2006)

beautiful bike, what is it?


----------



## Prem (Nov 1, 2006)

salsa chili con crosso - sorry for non 29er content


----------



## javaracer (Mar 31, 2006)

cross with 29'r tires in my book is a 29'r .ha


----------



## senator (May 8, 2006)

Replaced two 

Bontrager XDX 2.1 at 712g & 725g

with two

Crossmark 2.1 at 592g & 612g

and got better performance here in the NE at 1/2 lb less.


----------



## HHL (Nov 24, 2004)

Geax Suguaro UST 2.2+ 940 gr. and 950 gr. Mama mia! Putain de m%$rde! Holy rubber! Can I downhill these babies?!!?


----------



## trailin (Jun 27, 2009)

I'd a said the same thing if I never tried them. I was amazed at how well The Raven worked on the rocky, rooted trails of eastern PA. Not great in the muck, naturally but if trails are dry....superb. I'm running a Maxxis Ignitor 2.1 on the rear for the winter and will be going to The Raven in the spring.


----------



## DMFT (Dec 31, 2003)

*Purgatory*

I just picked up a pair of Specialized Purgatory Control 2-Bliss 2.4's.
They came in at 785 and 800. 
Not bad for a full knob tire, can't wait to ride em'!


----------



## Utah Superfly (Nov 2, 2006)

Michelin XC AT Tire - 29 x 2.0 690,695


----------



## dan0 (Oct 12, 2005)

WTB Wolverine 2.2 race 820g
Kenda Nevegal 800g
Bont. Jones acx 640g
Specialized Sworks Eskar 2bliss 670g
Nokian gazza extreme 1090g studded
Panaracer rampage 760g


----------



## Fools (Oct 29, 2009)

Conti Mountain King 2.4"; 749 gr.
Kenda Karma 1.9"; 517 gr.
Michelin XC AT 2.0";695 gr.


----------



## DukeNeverwinter (May 6, 2006)

CST Caballero WIre Bead 2.25 960gr


----------



## Sweeney (Nov 28, 2006)

*Racing Ralph 2.4*

I just got a 2.4 RR for the front of my singlespeed.

weight; 600 grams

If it fits the rear of the Kona Unit frame, I'll probably use another 2.4 on the rear instead of the 2.25 RR I was planning on.


----------



## kpd (Jan 19, 2008)

kpd said:


> Bontrager 29-0: 442 grams
> 
> This tire is non-TLR, with a claimed size of 1.9. No ride report yet.
> 
> Edit: also, claimed weight is 410 grams.


Update: I liked it enough to order another, which weighed 406 grams-- nice!

At the moment this is my go-to tire for racing cyclocross on my 29er, and it would probably be a good choice for smooth, non-rocky XC courses.


----------



## Prem (Nov 1, 2006)

By somebody's mistake I've received bontrager xr 1 not 29-0. Then it was even suggested that it is a newer version of 29-0 (british humor or what). They weight 500 and 505g.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

4 Maxxis Aspens. 2 @ 520g. 1 @ 506 and 1 @ 526.

1 Kenda SB8 @ 574

1 Schwalbe Racing Ralph @ 565


----------



## frdfandc (Sep 5, 2007)

I've compiled a list of all the submitted tires and their weights. Gonna work up a new spreadsheet for this. And going to make it a priority to keep it updated.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

pfffft


----------



## frdfandc (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes I know there is another one already. But its not fully updated. The List I've compiled is almost 3 pages long so far and I'm not done yet. 

So I'm doing one.


----------



## thaphillips (Sep 1, 2007)

BruceBrown said:


> Not to be a downer back at you, but this question is getting about as tiresome as is possible on every thread that the Raven or Crow is mentioned. All I can say is go buy a Crow, a Raven, a Vulpine, a Furious Fred or any other semi-slick XC race tire and give 'em a go. Then get back to us on what you discovered and found by running them. By the way, there are more tires in this category for 29"ers coming.
> 
> Plenty of guys riding and racing semi-slick tires in the 26" and the 29" platforms who would beg to differ with your opinion as to how they could be considered a mountain bike tire.
> 
> ...


SPEK +1


----------



## frdfandc (Sep 5, 2007)

slocaus said:


> pfffft


pfffff. HAHA :thumbsup:


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

frdfandc said:


> But its not fully updated.


uh... yes it is.
i could care less if you want to waste your time, but i've got to respond if you're going to make stuff up about my updating efforts as a basis for doing it.
:thumbsup:


----------



## av_boy (Mar 22, 2009)

Panaracer Rampage	748g
Maxxis Ignitor	610g


----------



## frdfandc (Sep 5, 2007)

meltingfeather said:


> uh... yes it is.
> i could care less if you want to waste your time, but i've got to respond if you're going to make stuff up about my updating efforts as a basis for doing it.
> :thumbsup:


My apologies. For some reason the first link on the first page was only showing a partial list. Now its showing one that is closer to what I have written down.

Sorry. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sweeney (Nov 28, 2006)

Maxxiz Ignitor: 620 grams


----------



## slalomnorth65 (Oct 18, 2009)

Sweeney said:


> Maxxiz Ignitor: 620 grams


I just put the 29x2.1" on a gram scale and it was 585 grams.....


----------



## metelhead (Jun 1, 2008)

Michelin XC At- 690,685
Maxxis Ignitor- 670g (why is this one so heavy?)

S-works Captain 2.0- 630g
S-Works Purgatory-670g


----------



## Sweeney (Nov 28, 2006)

Maxxis Ignitor 2.1; 620g


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

*Here's the link to the Spread shieet*



Sweeney said:


> I admit that I'm a WW when it comes to tires and some of these 29er tires are scary in the weight department. There is lots of tire talk but weight is usually left out. I think it would be helpfully if we had a listing of 29er tire weights.
> 
> Here's two that I just bought:
> 
> ...


So you don't have to go fishing for it way down by Meltingfeather...

http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0ApcNMgTrSzkTcmpCbmF5Y0Q0cmd6VGdTN0JsUWotQnc&hl=en


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

*Spreadsheet Link*



slocaus said:


> Lots of info here:
> http://mtbtires.com/specs/700.html
> 
> Outdated, but _someday_, he might get caught up.


Most current spreadsheet by Melting Feather.

http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0ApcNMgTrSzkTcmpCbmF5Y0Q0cmd6VGdTN0JsUWotQnc&hl=en


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

RandyBoy said:


> Most current spreadsheet by Melting Feather.
> 
> http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0ApcNMgTrSzkTcmpCbmF5Y0Q0cmd6VGdTN0JsUWotQnc&hl=en


I know, I have it saved in my Google Docs account. My message that you replied to is over seven months old!


----------



## yogiprophet (Jan 9, 2006)

*Bontrager FR3*

Bontrager FR3 2.35" Team Issue: 885g & 840g


----------



## GlowBoy (Jan 3, 2004)

Hard to beat my original-edition Kenda Karma at 440g. Still have it, still not selling.


----------



## JeroenK (Oct 3, 2005)

Bontrager 29-3 2.0" Team Issue @ 454 gr & 442 gr. Claimed 510!

Pretty close to GlowBoy's legendary Karma


----------



## frdfandc (Sep 5, 2007)

Dammit. Forgot to weigh my Geax Barro Race TNT's 29x2.0's before mounting them. 

Advertised weight is 660g.


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

JeroenK said:


> Claimed 510!


not it's not (sorry to burst your bubble).


----------



## mblock (Jan 22, 2007)

*Karma's*

Just got a pair of Kenda Karma L3R 1.9's. One came in at 502g the other 510g.


----------



## JeroenK (Oct 3, 2005)

meltingfeather said:


> not it's not (sorry to burst your bubble).


You are right. Still under claimed weight though .

The plastic card that they came with said 510gr, but it said 2.25" too, so that is probably a mixup with the front specific tire.


----------



## limoncello (Jan 22, 2010)

Maxxis Ardent 2.4: 800g, 820g


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

limoncello said:


> Maxxis Ardent 2.4: 800g, 820g


I'm still surprised these came out this light. Prototypes averaged around 815g. Do you like them so far?


----------



## limoncello (Jan 22, 2010)

bholwell said:


> I'm still surprised these came out this light. Prototypes averaged around 815g. Do you like them so far?


I cannot say very much about them since I received them just today... The first visual impression is good, knobs are a bit higher than for the 2.25 and the sidewall is a bit thicker. I have not mounted them on a rim, though, so I cannot say anything about their dimensions.


----------



## dblspeed (Jan 31, 2006)

limoncello said:


> I cannot say very much about them since I received them just today... The first visual impression is good, knobs are a bit higher than for the 2.25 and the sidewall is a bit thicker. I have not mounted them on a rim, though, so I cannot say anything about their dimensions.


where did you get the Ardents in the EU?


----------



## mtn hack (Aug 30, 2004)

*Weighed on my employers $3k scale ( = accurate)*

Specialized Captain 2Bliss 2.2 = 653.56g
Fast Trak Control LK 2.0 = 622.50g

I would have added to the spreadsheet, but these do not seem to match up with anything on it. Neither description nor weights.


----------



## limoncello (Jan 22, 2010)

dblspeed said:


> where did you get the Ardents in the EU?


from www.singlespeed.nl, for 45 Eur not really a special offer, but ordering them from the US is +/- the same price considering shipping and customs/VAT. Getting special 29er stuff in Europe is still a bit of a mess, either not available or a bit on the pricey side...


----------



## dblspeed (Jan 31, 2006)

limoncello said:


> from www.singlespeed.nl, for 45 Eur not really a special offer, but ordering them from the US is +/- the same price considering shipping and customs/VAT. Getting special 29er stuff in Europe is still a bit of a mess, either not available or a bit on the pricey side...


45 euros? I think I'll wait for CRC or the infamous Charlie  grazie!


----------



## Drea (Aug 23, 2008)

Schwalbe Racing Ralph Evolution 2.25" came in at 543 and 562g. (stated 580g on the box).


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

Bontrager Team FR3 - 892gm


----------



## Sweeney (Nov 28, 2006)

Just got a Maxxis Aspen for the rear of my SS: 510 grams

Matching it up with a RR 2.4 on the front. Can't wait to try it.


----------



## blrogers (Sep 24, 2007)

Bontrager 29-3 2.25 tlr team issue 708g

schwalbe little Albert 2.1 580g


----------



## WeatherMan (Sep 22, 2008)

2- Maxxis Aspens 516 & 524


----------



## slacks (Nov 5, 2008)

*Bontrager weights*

As noted above, the packaging on some Bontrager tires has much different -- and usually less accurate -- weights than what appears on their website.

For example, the Bontrager 29-3 2.25 TLR Team Issue tire specs on the website claim the weight is 730g. Plastic packaging with the tire reads 600g

Anyway, from the scale:

Bontrager 29-3 2.25 TLR Team Issue 728g 
Bontrager 29-3 2.25 TLR Team Issue 714g

Bontrager XR-1 Team Issue 494g
Bontrager XR-1 Team Issue 492g


----------



## JeroenK (Oct 3, 2005)

Maxxis Aspen @ 515g and 519g.

Seems Maxxis has good control over its weights!


----------



## DukeNeverwinter (May 6, 2006)

bontrager 29-3 2.0 Team Issue 440g


----------



## Fools (Oct 29, 2009)

Schwalbe RR 2.4" 607 gr. very nice.


----------



## illcomm33 (May 10, 2006)

*Bontrager 29-3*

Bontrager 29-3 *TLR Expert * (sorry I missed that in my first post)

29 X 2.0 *600 Grams*


----------



## DukeNeverwinter (May 6, 2006)

which 29-3 is that? team issue? expert? TLR?


----------



## WindWithMe (Apr 17, 2008)

*Geax Barro Race 29X2.0* *470.1 grams* These are not true 2.0's they're more like 1.8's. Kinda disappointing. Got them sealed tubeless on 355's easily.


----------



## Ninko (Jul 19, 2006)

@Windwithme , Do you have a photo of them mounted on the 355's? Would be nice!
Thnx


----------



## kamakazeesugar (Dec 28, 2007)

OK, let me play stupid. But with all these tire weights and girths, which can make a signicant difference in the roll and performance of a bike, how many of these tires are you guys running with tubes and how many are not? I know the Conti and Bon TLR work tubeless, because I've run them that way. And I know juice in the tires also adds weight, but what about RRs. I've seen them on bikes at the LBS and I like the profile but none of the guys I ride with use them. I've seen basically nothing but good comments from this forum about RR and are highly recommended, but everything else I've read says they don't work tubeless, and I only run tubes on my roadie. My knowledge of 26" tires has the manufacturer making tires with different thickness of casing depending on if the tire is UST or not. A typical UST tire is heavier because of the thicker sidewalls, thus adding weight and sidewall support, while a tube tire is not because the tube makes up the difference, therefore making it lighter until the tube is installed. To even further my confusion, the Bon 29-3 2.25 comes in an Expert version that is thick and heavy while the Team version is thin and light. Both are listed as TLR but is the lighter Team actually designed to used with a tube. That is how they are sold on production bikes. Curious, because I'm currently running the lighter Team for this weekend's Spa City 6hr, trying to decide what to run for Ouachita and Syllamo. Please clarify stupid.


----------



## WindWithMe (Apr 17, 2008)

Ninko said:


> @Windwithme , Do you have a photo of them mounted on the 355's? Would be nice!
> Thnx


This is a picture 20 minutes after being mounted tubeless so I'm hoping they expand some. Maxxis Crosmark on the left,Kenda Small block 8 2.1" to the right.


----------



## jmilliron (Aug 24, 2007)

How accurate is a digital bike scale (like a Park Tool DS-1) for light weight stuff like tires? My scale puts both my new Aspens at 1lb 2oz (~510g).


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Finally got around to borrowing my bros scale and weighing all my tyres and wanted to throw them up for comparo. New and used tyres.

*NEW*
Bontrager XR1 = 530g _(front 2.25")_
Bontrager MudX = 660g _ (very lightly used)_
Michelin XC A/T = 686 & 682g
Kenda Nevegal = 790g_ (very lightly used)_
Maxxis Ardent 2.25" = 774g_ (lightly used)_
WTB WW LT = 790g_ (very lightly used)_
Conti Mtn.King 2.4" = 742g_ (lightly used)_

*USED*
Conti Mtn.King 2.2" = 652g
Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2.25" = 616g
Maxxis Ignitor = 666g & 674g _(highly used)_
Maxxis Crossmark = 638g & 556g _(highly used and 1 trimmed)_
WTB Nano = 558 & 606 (highly used and trimmed)


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

LyNx said:


> Finally got around to borrowing my bros scale and weighing all my tyres and wanted to throw them up for comparo. New and used tyres.
> 
> *NEW*
> Bontrager XR1 = 530g _(front 2.25")_
> ...


sweet! keep 'em coming... i'm still updating.
i didn't use your highly trimmed and highly used numbers for obvious reasons, but they are interesting. i also had to figure your XR1 is expert and not team issue (that was an obvious one). that racing ralph is a snakeskin version? I didn't use it because I didn't know, but no other RR in the sheet is over 600g.
to all-
the more info, the better. if i can't verify something, i usually leave the numbers out, which is why i have maintained control over the spreadsheet-- to have some sort of QC on it. I'm also going to add the link to every post I make in here, so it's easier to find. I asked for it to be made a sticky, but didn't make the cut.
29er Tire Weight Database


----------



## Hokie Ben (Mar 31, 2009)

*Race King 2.2*

Two Conti Race Kings 2.2 - 632g and 650g


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Actually you did, all the stickies are now located above the forums threads so they don't clutter up the first first spaces ;-) That's how I easily found it :thumbsup:

On the RR, it's not Snake Skin - it might weigh a bit more cause I forgot to mention that I tore the sidewall and had to patch and sew it up  the XR1 is the normal version, but do have a set of the TLR front and rear sitting in the shop to pick up.



meltingfeather said:


> sweet! keep 'em coming... i'm still updating.
> i didn't use your highly trimmed and highly used numbers for obvious reasons, but they are interesting. i also had to figure your XR1 is expert and not team issue (that was an obvious one). that racing ralph is a snakeskin version? I didn't use it because I didn't know, but no other RR in the sheet is over 600g.
> to all-
> the more info, the better. if i can't verify something, i usually leave the numbers out, which is why i have maintained control over the spreadsheet-- to have some sort of_* QC on it. I'm also going to add the link to every post I make in here, so it's easier to find. I asked for it to be made a sticky, but didn't make the cut.*_
> 29er Tire Weight Database


----------



## Epic-o (Feb 24, 2007)

The Barro Race expand around 3mm after some days...


----------



## BCool (May 3, 2006)

I just recieved a 2.4 ardent and it was only 756.


----------



## ne_dan (Mar 19, 2007)

Where is everyone getting there Geax Barro races from?


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

ne_dan said:


> Where is everyone getting there Geax Barro races from?


I do not now about everyone, but here is one place.


----------



## DFYFZX (Jun 19, 2009)

Two *NEW* IRD(Panaracer) Fire XC Pro 29er

698gr
700gr

EXCELLENT all around trail tires! Seal up tubeless easiy I suggest trying them if you're still looking for a top notch "jack of all trades" tire.


----------



## mrussell (Mar 22, 2007)

Schwalbe Racing Ralphs 29x2.25 (claimed weight: 580g) Actual weight: 595g, 601g, 601g, 602g

Continental Race King 29x2.2 (claimed weight: 650g) Actual weight: 573g, 585g


----------



## gcavy1 (Oct 21, 2009)

2 WTB Nano Raptors= 600 grams each

1 (very slightly used!) Specialized Fast Trax= 560 grams


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

gcavy1 said:


> 2 WTB Nano Raptors= 600 grams each
> 
> 1 (very slightly used!) Specialized Fast Trax= 560 grams


There are at least 4 versions of the Fast Trak. Which one is it?

People - post everything written on the side of your tire or on the package about the model. thx
~mgmt


----------



## Green Giant (Dec 19, 2003)

Here are some more weights.

New Geax Saguaro 29 x 2.2 folding - 713 and 720

Used Geax Saguaro 29.2.2 TNT - 790 and 813, the 790 one is a bit worn 80% tread life left.

Conti Mtn King 29 x 2.4 - Only a few rides, some stans residue left 800 and 796

I can tell you the TNT Saguaro's have a stiffer sidewall for sure. Currently I just mounted the folding beads on my Stan's flows, right now they are a bit more narrow than the TNT's, will need to see them stretch (I hope).


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

Furious Fred - 363.0g

Also, advertised weight for CrossMark = 605g
for Ignitor = 595g


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

bholwell said:


> Also, advertised weight for CrossMark = 605g
> for Ignitor = 595g


Weird... did those change? All of the numbers in the spreadsheet came directly from mfr websites (except those noted, obviously).


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

installed today 2 Barro Race 2.0


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

meltingfeather said:


> Weird... did those change? All of the numbers in the spreadsheet came directly from mfr websites (except those noted, obviously).


Yeah, I think they did. I believe the factory reduced the thickness of the base layer for rubber.


----------



## Ninko (Jul 19, 2006)

Eliflap, can you measure the width of those tires mounted on the rim? And can you tell me something about the riding performance? Roll resistance?


----------



## jnordby (Jul 13, 2006)

First the weights:

Specialized Fastrak LK Sworks 2bliss 29x2.00 - 510g and 530g
WTB Nano Aramid bead, 29x2.1 - 540g and 560g (quite a bit below claimed weight)
Geax Saguaro Folding 29x2.2 - 690g and 710g

Alpine Digital Scale, checked against a bike shop's postal scale and against known weights.

Running them all tubeless. Mostly dry and loose over hardpack conditions, lots of carving corners with some sand, gravel, and rolling over rocks. All on a dos-niner softail.

Briefly, I find the Fastrak's sketchy on 26", but are surprisingly better on a 29". They do not roll great on road/true hardback compared to the others, but they roll really nice on everything else dirt. Big volume for a 2.00 tire, the 2.2 Geax is barely more volume.

Another surprise. The Geax, when aired up to 30+ psi, seem to roll as good or better than any of them. Just got these so as not to wear out the race tires - so still checking them, and cornering so far is not inspiring yet, even at lower pressures.

The nano's are what you would expect - good directional carving feel, roll nice. But they have limits and get sketchy/loose traction - they seem to give you notice before doing so. Smaller volume than the 2.00 Fastrack. These tires, at least in a 26", do not roll as well in tacky conditions. (obviously not a mud shedder, etc).

jon


----------



## Vmax911 (Sep 17, 2008)

Got a couple more data points for you:

Geax Saguaro Folding 29x2.2 726g
Intense System 29 Dual Compound 29 x 2.25 819g


----------



## lost27 (Mar 31, 2008)

I had my WTB Dissent weigh in at 1445g
Kenda Nevegal 800g


----------



## Utah Superfly (Nov 2, 2006)

Maxxis 2.1 Crossmark 600


----------



## WindWithMe (Apr 17, 2008)

Four Maxxis Aspens 29 X 2.1

527.2
515.4
540.3
540.1 

Average weight 530.7


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

ubermach429 said:


> just got some Geax Barro Race 2.0's
> 467gr and 468gr


my pair 462 and 466


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

Ninko said:


> Eliflap, can you measure the width of those tires mounted on the rim? And can you tell me something about the riding performance? Roll resistance?


next week i will answer


----------



## LionelCSG (Jan 27, 2005)

Schwalbe racing Ralph *29x2.4*: 594g
...incredibly lightweight for that width.
Pictures here: -->Schwalbe Racing Ralph


----------



## SkyTraveler (Aug 2, 2008)

Bontrager Team 29.3 2.25 = 702 g (New)
(after 200 miles this tire is wearing very well, good traction, better than I anticipated)

Michelin Wild Racer 2.1 = 696 g (New)


----------



## maon (Oct 8, 2007)

Schwalbe Racing Ralph 29" 2.25 EVO - 589 gram + 588 gram
Kenda Karma 29" 1.9 - 510 gram + 539 gram
Notubes Crow 2.0 - 442 gram 

All tires used ~500-1000 km each


----------



## SkyTraveler (Aug 2, 2008)

Maxxis Ignitor 29 x 2.1 = 608g (new)


----------



## chpfly (Oct 22, 2007)

Racing Ralph Snake Skin EVO 29" 2.25 - 668grams + 629grams (wish I had 2 at 629!)

Racing Ralph EVO 29" 2.25 - 589grams


----------



## Spoe1 (Aug 27, 2009)

Continental Mountain Kings 29x2.4:

787g
782g


----------



## MSH (Jun 30, 2005)

Guess I got stuck with a slightly heavier Aspen..

Maxxis Aspen - 539
Schwalbe RR EVO 2.25 - 563


----------



## Litemike (Sep 13, 2007)

R Ralph = 2.25 567, 559


----------



## Ninko (Jul 19, 2006)

Stans Raven 2.2x29
One came in at 517 and one came in at 536


----------



## turkish_sp (Nov 11, 2008)

Bonty ACX 2,2 folding: 609 grs and 620 grs


----------



## gcavy1 (Oct 21, 2009)

sorry for the delay, don't have my own digital scale!
Update:
Specialized Pro Fast Trak 2.0 580 grams (not 560 as I had thought before, sorry!)


----------



## Comanche (Dec 17, 2007)

WTB Nano's 2.1: 573g and 573g
Bontrager Jones ACX 2.2: 600g
WTB Wolverine 2.2: 800g


----------



## slo17 (Mar 21, 2010)

Racing Ralph 29x2.25 (the 2 lightest out of 10): 557 and 564gr


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

The first of my two Racing Ralph EVO 29x2.25's....

523g  (and that includes the rubber band  )










And here is #2

534g










and yes, they are both 29 x 2.25 EVO Racing Ralphs










I guess I lucked out considering some of the posted weights for some of the Ralphs above 

In any case, I'm stoked on these... they were just take-offs from a Crossmax 29/Racing Ralph combo I bought from a shop on a whim... Tubes inside weighed 177/180g respectively... which I ditched of course  will be running Stans...


----------



## steiny (Jul 8, 2004)

Specialized The Captain Armadillo Elite 2.20 2Bliss tires just arrived.
780g
777g


----------



## gambas (Jan 25, 2010)

I baught a Maxxis High Roller 29x2.1: 692g with the packaging.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

gambas said:


> I baught a Maxxis High Roller 29x2.1: 692g with the packaging.


From where? Have a link? Cannot find a High Roller 29er on Maxxis website and Google gives me nothing.


----------



## Vmax911 (Sep 17, 2008)

*Spreadsheet?*

Anyone having problems opening the spreadsheet? I can't seem to get it to load correctly. Maybe I have an bungled link or something?


----------



## Cloxxki (Jan 11, 2004)

Schwalbe Super Moto, Evolution 28x2.35 
Claimed 690g
Actual 676/685g


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

@Cloxxki: Pictures of the Schwalbe Super Moto mounted to rim and rim to bike, please!


----------



## blrogers (Sep 24, 2007)

Maxxis Aspen 29x2.1 exception 550g

won it at a race so I don't really care if it's a little porky. Hopefully all the extra weight is in the side walls

schwalbe noby nic 29x2.25 ss 700g


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

@gambas - weights including packaging (or anything else but the tire) are not included.
@Vmax911 - link


----------



## pp-tso (Oct 21, 2009)

Schwalbe Racing Ralph EVO 29 x 2.4: 580g

Schwalbe Albert K 29 x 2.1: 580g


----------



## gcavy1 (Oct 21, 2009)

1 Schwalbe Racing Ralph EVO 29 x 2.25: 580 grams


----------



## pp-tso (Oct 21, 2009)

four Schwalbe Rocket Ron EVO 29x2.25

522 g
536 g
538 g
547 g


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Cloxxki said:


> Schwalbe Super Moto, Evolution 28x2.35
> Claimed 690g
> Actual 676/685g


Where did you get these?


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

pp-tso said:


> four Schwalbe Rocket Ron EVO 29x2.25
> 
> 522 g
> 536 g
> ...


geez... talk about variation!

I must have gotten really lucky with my 29x2.25 Ralphs (523 & 534)...

How's the Ron ride? I heard they have great traction, especially on the front...


----------



## pp-tso (Oct 21, 2009)

I just bought them tonight from a local shop will run them in a few days...and provide some feedback


----------



## monolith (Jul 10, 2007)

Bontrager XDX 29 x 2.1" TLR: 724 & 736
Maxxis Aspen 29 x 2.1" regular folding bead: 604 & 608


----------



## DFYFZX (Jun 19, 2009)

1 Racing Ralph 2.25 Evo - 537gr
1 Nobby Nic 2.25 SS - 715gr

Both new. Both measured on Park scale. I was REALLY excited about the Ralph and then super bummed about the Nic. The crap Schwalbe has been spewing about the new Nic being 30gr LIGHTER is straight BS! Maybe they meant they were all 30gr HEAVIER and had a massive typo???

I think I forgot to add my 2 Aspens to the list a few weeks back. They were both new and were the "base" models...

531gr
527gr


----------



## bikewrench (Nov 30, 2006)

Nobby Nic 2.25 SS- 639gr
New tire on an Ultimate scale. Pretty happy on this one. Light weight and a fairly big contact patch. We'll see what durability is like. I am leaning towards a Ralph 2.25 SS for the rear.


----------



## g3rG (Aug 29, 2009)

Kodiaks = 1400 grams each (average of 2 tires)


----------



## gambas (Jan 25, 2010)

Maxxis high roller 29x2.1 (without packaging this time )= 668g


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

@gambas - thanks! :thumbsup:
@monolith - you got hosed on those aspens... 85g heavier than the average of everyone else?!? could you check & confirm those weights before I add them... they seem like outliers.
everyone else - i'm trying to keep quality data, so please post *everything* the package and/or tire says on it. that means: brand, model, version, width/size, _etc._
i'm starting to ignore the junk posts because doing the research is getting old.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

bonbonan said:


> quite light


 yeah well... i'm also finding quite porous! :skep:

Stans keep oozing from little pin holes... they are getting sealed right away if I "shake and bake" the tire... but as the tire is getting worked in (2 days of riding only so bar), some leaks are showing up... It's just a PITA.... it will end up working out, but it's still a major hassle...

I'll be rethinking my next set of tires that's for sure... paying a bit of weigh penalty on TLR (tubeless ready) tires might be worth it to me...


----------



## gambas (Jan 25, 2010)

slocaus said:


> From where? Have a link? Cannot find a High Roller 29er on Maxxis website and Google gives me nothing.


From europe at www.fizzbikes.com But i think they don't have it in stock for the moment


----------



## monolith (Jul 10, 2007)

meltingfeather said:


> @monolith - you got hosed on those aspens... 85g heavier than the average of everyone else?!? could you check & confirm those weights before I add them... they seem like outliers.


Haha, I thought my scales were off at first... but a mate of mine who bought the same tyres had similar weights, just over 600g. Maybe we get the cast-off stuff down here at the end of the food chain (New Zealand).

From what I can tell, the ones we get from the local Maxxis distributor are just regular flavoured folding bead tyres - from what I can see online, the 520~g 29x2.1 Aspens have the maxxis "exception" logo on the sidewall (Which is interesting, cos the maxxis website doesn't list such a tyre).


----------



## gambas (Jan 25, 2010)

It's exctly the same tire as the 26x2.1 (volume)


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

gambas said:


> Maxxis high roller 29x2.1 (without packaging this time  )= 668g


Interesting, seems to have slipped under the 29er forum radar that these were coming. I have a couple people who say they would move to 29ers if the High Roller was available. I guess I need to send them the link on these. There is still nothing on the Specs tab on the High Roller on the Maxxis site.


----------



## Drea (Aug 23, 2008)

Just got a pair of the new Schwalbe Rocket Ron 29x2.25" tires.
Weight stated on box: 520g
Actual weight: 504,5g (500 and 509g.)

Not my pic!!!:


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

where'd you get the Ron's? They are still hard to find in 29er... price?


----------



## Cloxxki (Jan 11, 2004)

slocaus said:


> Interesting, seems to have slipped under the 29er forum radar that these were coming. I have a couple people who say they would move to 29ers if the High Roller was available. I guess I need to send them the link on these. There is still nothing on the Specs tab on the High Roller on the Maxxis site.


I shortly demoed those in 2004. Just took them a while to get them to the market it seems. At least, if the tread is still the same. The early ones were tiny, like a 1.8-1.9 and brutally slow.


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

monolith said:


> Haha, I thought my scales were off at first... but a mate of mine who bought the same tyres had similar weights, just over 600g. Maybe we get the cast-off stuff down here at the end of the food chain (New Zealand).
> 
> From what I can tell, the ones we get from the local Maxxis distributor are just regular flavoured folding bead tyres - from what I can see online, the 520~g 29x2.1 Aspens have the maxxis "exception" logo on the sidewall (Which is interesting, cos the maxxis website doesn't list such a tyre).


Actually both versions of the Aspen 29x2.1 exist: the 60 tpi version (TB96689500) and the 120 tpi eXCeption Series version (TB96689000). The U.S. decided to only carry the 120 tpi version, and the NZ distributer likely decided to only carry the 60 tpi version.

The Maxxis website says "120 tpi" for the eXCeption Series version. And we're currently in the process of adding all the tires the U.S. doesn't carry to the website in order to make it a more "International" website.


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

*Wow, I had to do some research on this one!*



slocaus said:


> Interesting, seems to have slipped under the 29er forum radar that these were coming.


Honestly, I didn't even know these tires existed. I knew the tire must be old, because we haven't done the orange stripe in over 5 years. It turns out that the last shipment of 29x2.1 High Rollers went out in 2003. I'm suprised any are still around.



gambas said:


> It's exctly the same tire as the 26x2.1 (volume)


The ETRTO is listed as 47-622. A 47mm width is quite narrow, although from your pictures is does look wider.


----------



## Drea (Aug 23, 2008)

MI_canuck said:


> where'd you get the Ron's? They are still hard to find in 29er... price?


http://www.29squadron.com/:thumbsup:


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Drea said:


> http://www.29squadron.com/:thumbsup:


40 euros is about 50 USD right now... hmmm.... not bad! I'd be curious to try a Ron on the front... i'm running dual Ralph 2.25s right now

do you know if they ship to the US and for how much? (i don't know where you're located)...

EDIT: can't even register... they list all the countries in the world, even Antarctica, but no United States, or even Canada...   :madman:


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

DFYFZX said:


> 1 Racing Ralph 2.25 Evo - 537gr
> 1 Nobby Nic 2.25 SS - 715gr
> 
> Both new. Both measured on Park scale. I was REALLY excited about the Ralph and then super bummed about the Nic. The crap Schwalbe has been spewing about the new Nic being 30gr LIGHTER is straight BS! Maybe they meant they were all 30gr HEAVIER and had a massive typo???
> ...


Man, the sucks about your Nic... I'm thinking if I were to cut down a Ralph, of looking at the Nic 29er (only available in SS), and thought, 645g (claimed) isn't bad... but 715g actual? yikes! 

Schwalbe site shows 645g: http://www.schwalbetires.com/nobby_nic_hs411


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

bikewrench said:


> Nobby Nic 2.25 SS- 639gr
> New tire on an Ultimate scale. Pretty happy on this one. Light weight and a fairly big contact patch. We'll see what durability is like. I am leaning towards a Ralph 2.25 SS for the rear.


So the range so far is 715g from the poster above you... and 639g from yours... jeeeez... talk about HUGE tolerance on those... :skep:


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Drea said:


> Just got a pair of the new Schwalbe Rocket Ron 29x2.25" tires.
> Weight stated on box: 520g
> Actual weight: 504,5g (500 and 509g.)
> 
> Not my pic!!!:


Have you ridden them yet??


----------



## monolith (Jul 10, 2007)

MI_canuck said:


> 40 euros is about 50 USD right now... hmmm.... not bad! I'd be curious to try a Ron on the front... i'm running dual Ralph 2.25s right now
> 
> do you know if they ship to the US and for how much? (i don't know where you're located)...
> 
> EDIT: can't even register... they list all the countries in the world, even Antarctica, but no United States, or even Canada...   :madman:


I ordered mine from Starbike for 38 euro :thumbsup: 
They also have the Nobby Nic snakeskin in stock too


----------



## MSH (Jun 30, 2005)

Fresh Maxxis Aspen just arrived from Bike29.com... comes in at 544

Should have a Rocket Ron arriving tomorrow from a local supplier. Will report back as soon as I get it


----------



## Drea (Aug 23, 2008)

MI_canuck said:


> Have you ridden them yet??


Yes. I've just raced the Rockets today on gravel, loose dirt, hard pack and grass at 25psi tubed and I'm very positive. They have a lot more traction than my Ralphs. So far so good. I really can't say much more at this point.. - More time on them is required.


----------



## blrogers (Sep 24, 2007)

bikewrench said:


> Nobby Nic 2.25 SS- 639gr
> New tire on an Ultimate scale. Pretty happy on this one. Light weight and a fairly big contact patch. We'll see what durability is like. I am leaning towards a Ralph 2.25 SS for the rear.


wow. makes my 700g one feel fat.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Drea said:


> Yes. I've just raced the Rockets today on gravel, loose dirt, hard pack and grass at 25psi tubed and I'm very positive. They have a lot more traction than my Ralphs. So far so good. I really can't say much more at this point.. - More time on them is required.


What do think about their durability? Do you expect trouble in rocky terrain? I heard the Rons use the Fred casing...

PS - go TUBELESS bro!!!!


----------



## Drea (Aug 23, 2008)

MI_canuck said:


> What do think about their durability? Do you expect trouble in rocky terrain? I heard the Rons use the Fred casing...
> 
> PS - go TUBELESS bro!!!!


I've BEEN tubeless bro  Not worth the hassle :thumbsup:

Don't know about durability yet and as I'm from Denmark, no rocky terrain. Compared to my FF's they seem thicker and more durable tho! The thread pattern on the 29'er Rocket is more aggressive than the 26'er version BTW.


----------



## bikewrench (Nov 30, 2006)

So, I am running my Nic up front, what Schwalbe tire would you recommend for the rear? The best rear tire for me has been an IRD, but would like something a little lighter. I ride in Southeast PA/Norhtern MD and encounter anything from rocks to mud. I am looking for something that does well on wet roots/rocks as most places I seem to be riding have at least one stream crossing/wet section.


----------



## Drea (Aug 23, 2008)

bikewrench said:


> So, I am running my Nic up front, what Schwalbe tire would you recommend for the rear? The best rear tire for me has been an IRD, but would like something a little lighter. I ride in Southeast PA/Norhtern MD and encounter anything from rocks to mud. I am looking for something that does well on wet roots/rocks as most places I seem to be riding have at least one stream crossing/wet section.


Palphs are s*** in sticky/clay-ish mud. No traction at all.. Good on wet roots and rocks tho.
I haven't tried my Rockets in wet conditions yet.


----------



## DirtDummy (Aug 22, 2005)

Brand new 2.25 Nobby Nic Snakeskin @ 695 (piggish) grams. Not happy.


----------



## BobShort (Jun 29, 2006)

2 - Hutchinson Python 2.1 - 646g / 658g
1 - Bontrager 29-3 2.25 Team TLR - 698g


----------



## MSH (Jun 30, 2005)

Schwalbe Rocket Ron - 537


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

MSH said:


> Schwalbe Rocket Ron - 537


really??? 

Both my Ralphs (2.25 even) are lighter.... :skep:

that's one thing still bothers me about Schwalbe... by far some of the priciest tires around... you'd expect MUCH tighter tolerance and quality control...


----------



## MSH (Jun 30, 2005)

MI_canuck said:


> really???
> 
> Both my Ralphs (2.25 even) are lighter.... :skep:
> 
> that's one thing still bothers me about Schwalbe... by far some of the priciest tires around... you'd expect MUCH tighter tolerance and quality control...


Agreed. It looks like the Ron's are all over the map on the current chart/list...as low as 500, a couple of 530's and even one 547.


----------



## suvowner (Oct 17, 2006)

bholwell said:


> Actually both versions of the Aspen 29x2.1 exist: the 60 tpi version (TB96689500) and the 120 tpi eXCeption Series version (TB96689000). The U.S. decided to only carry the 120 tpi version, and the NZ distributer likely decided to only carry the 60 tpi version.
> 
> The Maxxis website says "120 tpi" for the eXCeption Series version. And we're currently in the process of adding all the tires the U.S. doesn't carry to the website in order to make it a more "International" website.


ok, i see the updates, but also I now see a 120tpi version of the ignitor as well......but only a 5 gram weight difference for the ignitor 120 vs 60 tpi, butthe 26er version 60 to 120 os close to 90g difference and for the aspen a 55 gram difference.....is this just a typo for the ignitor or for real ???

how can I get a 120tpi version of the ingitor in the u.s. ??


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

suvowner said:


> ok, i see the updates, but also I now see a 120tpi version of the ignitor as well......but only a 5 gram weight difference for the ignitor 120 vs 60 tpi, butthe 26er version 60 to 120 os close to 90g difference and for the aspen a 55 gram difference.....is this just a typo for the ignitor or for real ???
> 
> how can I get a 120tpi version of the ingitor in the u.s. ??


I assume your referring to the 120 tpi Ignitor 29x2.1 listed on the website, PN TB96694500. This tire has Exo-Protection sidewalls and a 120 tpi casing; there was simply not a place to list the Exo sidewall. So the addition of Exo-Protection adds nearly the same weight as the 120 tpi casing removes. I believe these tires will be in stock sometime mid July.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

So, with the thinner casing and extra protection is the sidewall on this new 120 tpi version thicker/tougher than the previous versions? Oh and when can we expect to see the 2.3" version of the Ignitor?  Also was curious as to why the change in how the tyres are listed - no more 29er listing, you have to check out each tyres spec to see if they are offered in 29"? :???:



bholwell said:


> I assume your referring to the 120 tpi Ignitor 29x2.1 listed on the website, PN TB96694500. This tire has Exo-Protection sidewalls and a 120 tpi casing; there was simply not a place to list the Exo sidewall. So the addition of Exo-Protection adds nearly the same weight as the 120 tpi casing removes. I believe these tires will be in stock sometime mid July.


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

LyNx said:


> So, with the thinner casing and extra protection is the sidewall on this new 120 tpi version thicker/tougher than the previous versions?


The 120 tpi casing with Exo-Protection is slightly thicker and MUCH tougher than the regular 60 tpi casing.



LyNx said:


> Oh and when can we expect to see the 2.3" version of the Ignitor?


I'm currently working on projects that will make you forget all about the 2.3 Ignitor


----------



## suvowner (Oct 17, 2006)

bholwell said:


> The 120 tpi casing with Exo-Protection is slightly thicker and MUCH tougher than the regular 60 tpi casing.
> 
> I'm currently working on projects that will make you forget all about the 2.3 Ignitor


sounds lke it will be a great tire to run tubelss.....why would anyone want the 60 tpi, after this new verison comes out ??


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

suvowner said:


> sounds lke it will be a great tire to run tubelss.....why would anyone want the 60 tpi, after this new verison comes out ??


Well, the 60 tpi version will be cheaper, and it also uses a harder compound which is desirable if one rides on pavement and primarily dry trails.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

OK, didn't notice that, glad you point that out. Any chance you guys will be doing dual compound on whatever you're working on and intro it to the Crossmark like the 26" LUST version has? How about LUST for us 29er folks? Oh and any clue as to when we can expect to see this mythical tyre(s) you keep teasing us with?



bholwell said:


> Well, the 60 tpi version will be cheaper, and it also uses a harder compound which is desirable if one rides on pavement and primarily dry trails.
> 
> The 120 tpi casing with Exo-Protection is slightly thicker and MUCH tougher than the regular 60 tpi casing.


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

LyNx said:


> Oh and any clue as to when we can expect to see this mythical tyre(s) you keep teasing us with?


They're not mythical- prototypes are being tested right now. Release dates will be Eurobike & Interbike. :thumbsup:


----------



## chpfly (Oct 22, 2007)

Anyone seen a Kenda Slant Six? I am may be way off the back on this one.....looks nice comes in 2.0 and a 2.2?


----------



## suvowner (Oct 17, 2006)

bholwell said:


> Well, the 60 tpi version will be cheaper, and it also uses a harder compound which is desirable if one rides on pavement and primarily dry trails.


 ok cool, I ride in a pretty rocky area, and while i love the aspens, i have torn one sidewall on the front running tubeless on a stans rim, but the durability and the grip of the ignitor esp with a 120tpi and exo should be a nice compromise, will still prob run aspen up front but the ignitor on the rear.....


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

OK, so you've given us a date, now can you give us an idea where it/they'll be slated in comparison to what's already offered? From your comments I'm taking it there's something along the lines of an Ignitor, but better, but you hinted at more than one tyre.



bholwell said:


> They're not mythical- prototypes are being tested right now. Release dates will be Eurobike & Interbike. :thumbsup:


----------



## DukeNeverwinter (May 6, 2006)

can we keep this thread on topic....If you guys are going to discuss new tires start a new thread.

Maxxis Aspen 29x2.1 eXception 540gr


----------



## wolverine14 (Dec 23, 2007)

pi$$ed about my new 2.25 racing ralphs, NOT snakeskin:

604 gr
632 gr

(I gotta check my scale)


----------



## frdfandc (Sep 5, 2007)

Here is an update on a previous post and a new addition.

Geax Barro Race TNT 29x2.0 - 707 grams.

New addition

Specialized The Captain Control 2Bliss 29x2.2 - 719 grams and 708 grams.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Maxxis Ardent 2.25 - 700g on the Alpine


----------



## monolith (Jul 10, 2007)

Had the Rocket Rons and Nobby Nic show up from Starbike this morning.

Rocket Ron 2.25" - 522g, 551g.
Nobby Nic 2.25"SS - 692g.

Will use the Rons for a race this weekend, then bung the NN on the front for trail rides/training and chime in with my epinion on them.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

just got these...

S-Works Captain 2Bliss 29x2.0 - 578g









S-Works Fast Trak LK 2Bliss 29x2.0 - 530g


----------



## slalomnorth65 (Oct 18, 2009)

Bontrager 29-0 29x1.9"
Front: 425 grams
Rear: 424 grams
I shall also note that they setup tubeless extremely easy using xxx lite wheels and stan's juice. Have not tried them yet let me know if you'd like a ride report.


----------



## CactusJackSlade (Apr 11, 2006)

Tasselhof said:


> WTB
> WTB Vulpine - 556gr


WOW... that's 100g less than listed on their site... That's the 29er?


----------



## Utah Superfly (Nov 2, 2006)

Maxxis Crossmark 2.1 675,645

I have no idea why the one is sooooo heavy. Weighed it 3 times on different scales.

Racing Ralph 2.4 575


----------



## CactusJackSlade (Apr 11, 2006)

Tasselhof said:


> WTB Vulpine - 556gr


My Vulpines:

560, 565, *530*... wish I coulda found another at 530gr!


----------



## CactusJackSlade (Apr 11, 2006)

*Maxis Crossmark 2.1*

Both were *630gr* on the nose


----------



## MSH (Jun 30, 2005)

Conti Race King 2.2 - 564 (quite happy with this weight...I figured the Nano was going to come in lighter than the RK)
WTB NanoRaptor 2.1 - 584


----------



## MSH (Jun 30, 2005)

Fresh Racing Ralph Snakeskin from Bike29 received today = 641


----------



## hootsmon (Feb 7, 2008)

*Michelin XC All Terrain 29x2.0*










Michelin XC All Terrain 29x2.0

Still a bargain
Mine weighed 681g.


----------



## hootsmon (Feb 7, 2008)

*Hutchinson Python Air Light TLR 29x2.10*










Hutchinson Python Air Light Tubeless Ready 29x2.10


Pretty excited about this one
I think it's slipped 'under the radar'
The TLR bead looks promising
Mine weighed 648g


----------



## slalomnorth65 (Oct 18, 2009)

Schwalbe Racing Ralph Snakeskin 29x2.25"- 643 grams and 636 grams


----------



## abevern (Apr 21, 2009)

Kenda Karma 29x2.2 797g and 800g.


----------



## abevern (Apr 21, 2009)

Continental Race Kings 29x2.2 657g, 672g and 688g


----------



## wolverine14 (Dec 23, 2007)

wolverine14 said:


> pi$$ed about my new 2.25 racing ralphs, NOT snakeskin:
> 
> 604 gr
> 632 gr
> ...


confirmed weight on both...sadly.
returned the 632 gr.


----------



## wolverine14 (Dec 23, 2007)

stan's raven 2.2 - 535 gr


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

4 x Racing Ralph 2.25" Evo Snakeskins.

638g
632g
632g
629g


----------



## Deuce9er (May 11, 2010)

2 Panaracer Rampage 2.35" (List: 800g) Actual: 717g & 739g


----------



## JeroenK (Oct 3, 2005)

Bontrager XR 2.25" TLR

Front: 714gr
Rear: 704gr

Too bad, because they feel sooo good! I favor these over Racing Ralphs, if it were not for the weight. I feel terrible racing any tire above 600gr.


----------



## GreenLightGo (Oct 24, 2006)

hootsmon said:


> Hutchinson Python Air Light Tubeless Ready 29x2.10
> 
> 
> Pretty excited about this one
> ...


The work pretty well, I used them quite a while with my Flows. My experience with these was much better than I had with the 26x2.3 Python I had on my smaller wheeled 5x5.


----------



## JeroenK (Oct 3, 2005)

29-2, first weight! (in this thread, that is)

608 and 613gr for the TLR Team Issue version. Quite light for that volume and TLR. I am curious about what they'll do on the trail.


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

JeroenK said:


> 29-2, first weight! (in this thread, that is)
> 
> 608 and 613gr for the TLR Team Issue version. Quite light for that volume and TLR. I am curious about what they'll do on the trail.


I marked your tires as "could not find" because neither of them appears on the website as you have them listed. is your 29-2 a 2.1" width?


----------



## JeroenK (Oct 3, 2005)

The website is not very clear about them, but I suppose the 120tpi version actually is the Team Issue version. They are all TLR, according to the list of features. Yes, it is a 2.1". They all are.

http://www.bontrager.com/model/08763

Also check the Trek/Fisher site and zoom in on the bottom of the back wheel. It is this tire, apart from the 'prototype marks' ;-).

http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/gary_fisher_collection/29er_hardtails/superflyelite/


----------



## Tasselhof (Nov 18, 2008)

Tasselhof said:


> WTB Weirwolf - 786gr
> WTB Vulpine - 556gr


And today i weight my other tyres (but not all...)

WTB Vulpine - 613.8

WTB Weirwolf LT - 755.3
WTB Weirwolf LT - 795.8

WTB Prowler SL - 706.4
WTB Prowler SL - 722.6

WTB Stout - 939.9
WTB Stout - 952.5

WTB Wolverine - 812.3
WTB Wolverine - 799.5

Schwalbe Big Apple Liteskin (2.35) - 819.4
Schwalbe Big Apple Liteskin (2.35) - 812.4

Nokian Extreme 294 (spiked) - 1188.4
Nokian Extreme 294 (spiked) - 1138.4

Another one WV LT and Rampages - later.


----------



## tddailey (Feb 21, 2007)

Maxxis Ignitor 2.1" 60 tpi - 599 grams


----------



## Tasselhof (Nov 18, 2008)

And another one weirwolf lt - 767.2


----------



## simen (Oct 21, 2004)

Fresh Rocket Rons- 520& 530g on Ultimate digital scale
Maxxis Ardent (written in white, not green) 2.4- 860g


----------



## kibsen (Aug 7, 2010)

2 x Rocket Rons evo 2.25

518 & 530


----------



## GreenLightGo (Oct 24, 2006)

Maxxis Ikon 29x2.2 (prototype)

520.2, 513.4


----------



## Tasselhof (Nov 18, 2008)

Panaracer Rampage - 761.6
Panaracer Rampage - 736.6


----------



## DFYFZX (Jun 19, 2009)

Got my IKON EXOs today=) Heavier than advertised but what tire isn't?

1) 601gr
2) 598gr

Weighed them JUST the tires. No rubberbands or packaging...


----------



## Deuce9er (May 11, 2010)

*Here's 2 More Tires to Add...*



DFYFZX said:


> Heavier than advertised but what tire isn't?


These Schwalbes are at or lighter than claimed... 

Schwalbe Furious Fred 2.0 (Claimed: 335g / Actual: 335g)









Schwalbe Racing Ralph EVO / SnakeSkin 2.25 (Claimed: 635g / Actual: 622g)









Weighed them JUST the tires. No rubberbands or packaging... :thumbsup:


----------



## UnderPar (Aug 11, 2009)

Ignitor EXO - 599g


----------



## G-Live (Jan 14, 2004)

Ride report? How about casing width/height after being inflated awhile? Thanks
G



slalomnorth65 said:


> Bontrager 29-0 29x1.9"
> Front: 425 grams
> Rear: 424 grams
> I shall also note that they setup tubeless extremely easy using xxx lite wheels and stan's juice. Have not tried them yet let me know if you'd like a ride report.


----------



## dubdryver (Mar 20, 2006)

*Raven 2.2*



F5000sl said:


> Not to be a downer, but how can NoTubes tires even be considered mtb tires? It's easy to be light when you don't have any rubber knobs.


I run Raven 2.2s front and rear. I don't ride plush smooth singletrack, its all rocks, coral, gravel roots, wet and dry..and these tires have been absolutely fantastic! They are super fast, and have a lot more grip than you would be led to believe. They do slide out a little bit in gravel on tight turns, but pretty much everything does it on those sections. They also like to slide out on the nasty greasey black mud...but so does everything else. I think the key to those tires is the right PSI. Too high, they will slide, too low, you'll start hearing and feeling rim dings. I run mine at 24-25psi, weigh 175lb. and these things are very predictable, very fast, and very comfortable. They have pretty much all the grip I need! There is only a handful of times where I didn't feel confident with the tires is the times mentioned, and on really tight descending switchbacks that are really sketchy.


----------



## vizsladog (Mar 15, 2009)

set of crossmark

625
644


----------



## kustomz (Jan 6, 2004)

Subscribed... Already looking to replace my two week old Python/Toro combo. 

Should have listened to the reviews. :madman:


----------



## Mr. G. (Aug 17, 2010)

IRC Mythos XC II front, 29 X 2.1, folding: *637* g and *638* g

Maxxis Ignitor, 29 X 2.1, folding, 60 tpi: *609* g

Maxxis Ardent, 29 X 2.25: *757* g

Maxxis Ardent, 29 X 2.4: *819* g


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

New Maxxis IKON (non EXO) = 533 g

Running it in the rear on a hardtail. Traction and comfort blows away the Crossmark it replaced (admittedly that one was about end of life). The Crossmark was 591 g


----------



## Mr. G. (Aug 17, 2010)

Michelin XC AT 29 X 2.0, folding: *677* g


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

Bontrager 29-4

890gm
880gm


----------



## MSH (Jun 30, 2005)

Looks like I got a heavy one in comparison to others here....

Racing Ralph 2.4 - 635g


----------



## MSH (Jun 30, 2005)

Mr. G. said:


> Michelin XC AT 29 X 2.0, folding: *677* g


Where did you source the XC AT? I'm having issues locating any. I believe they are discontinued, so has been a challenge finding any.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

I highly doubt that you'll find any, except maybe in an actual shop that might happen to have some left over. They were blown out last year pretty much everywhere, I picked up 4 from REI and glad I did, they make an axcellent all round rear tyre, setup tubeless really easy.



MSH said:


> Where did you source the XC AT? I'm having issues locating any. I believe they are discontinued, so has been a challenge finding any.


----------



## Mr. G. (Aug 17, 2010)

MSH said:


> Where did you source the XC AT? I'm having issues locating any. I believe they are discontinued, so has been a challenge finding any.


Got it on ebay.


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

2 Bontrager Team Issue FR3s - 903,929 (clarified)
Geax AKA TNT - 741


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

DrDon said:


> 2 Bontrager FR3s - 903,929


If there are multiple versions of the tire, please specify which one it it. I'm assuming these are Team Issue (120 tpi)


----------



## MSH (Jun 30, 2005)

Conti Mtn King 2.4's - 776 & 770


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

Geax AKA 2.2 Folding
703.3
709
advertised at 650g
burly sidewalls for a tubetype casing and set-up tubeless flawlessly with zero weeping.


----------



## briscoelab (Oct 27, 2006)

2011 Schwalbe Rocket Ron 29x2.25", Pace Star tubeless ready tires (2): 528g and 542g

Pretty good, especially if the new bead is better (although I never had a single issue with the old style).


----------



## killjoyken (Jun 12, 2009)

I also just got a set of the new Rocket Rons. Inflated them with a floor pump and the bead sits tighter than the Captain Control. I managed to shave over 3/4 of a pound with these tires.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Curious, how do those sidewalls feel, like 100g paper or 160g?  Unless you plan on running em tubed or in just buff trails, those Schwalbe EVO sidewalls are too thin, won't waste money on anything from them again unless it's Snakeskin.



killjoyken said:


> I also just got a set of the new Rocket Rons. Inflated them with a floor pump and the bead sits tighter than the Captain Control. I managed to shave over 3/4 of a pound with these tires.


----------



## killjoyken (Jun 12, 2009)

LyNx said:


> Curious, how do those sidewalls feel, like 100g paper or 160g?  Unless you plan on running em tubed or in just buff trails, those Schwalbe EVO sidewalls are too thin, won't waste money on anything from them again unless it's Snakeskin.


No worries here. The sidewalls felt about the same as an S-works tire, but I only weigh 155.  I also ride in the SF Bay Area where we don't have sharp rocks and I don't do drops over 3 feet.  If I'm going to ride a gnarly trail I'll take the Nomad. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mark_123 (Nov 4, 2009)

I recently weighed a new 2.2 Geax Saguero at 710 listed at 690 and a new 2.4 Racing Ralph listed at 640 weighed at 610


----------



## briscoelab (Oct 27, 2006)

LyNx said:


> Curious, how do those sidewalls feel, like 100g paper or 160g?  Unless you plan on running em tubed or in just buff trails, those Schwalbe EVO sidewalls are too thin, won't waste money on anything from them again unless it's Snakeskin.


Everyone is different on tires. My wife and I have been running Schwalbe Evo for racing tires almost exclusively for the past 3 seasons and have never had a flat due to a sidewall issue.... it's always been through the tread. But, if we were racing in more rocky areas, we'd probably switch to the Snakeskin for at least some of the events.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Tubed or tubeless? I was more talking tubeless, which I guess they're not designed for, just was so amazed when my RR slashed and I could actually see how thick the sidewall wasn't. I've stitched/patched it back up and it could be used with a tube, but traction was never great on anything but totally dry anyways :skep:



briscoelab said:


> Everyone is different on tires. My wife and I have been running Schwalbe Evo for racing tires almost exclusively for the past 3 seasons and have never had a flat due to a sidewall issue.... it's always been through the tread. But, if we were racing in more rocky areas, we'd probably switch to the Snakeskin for at least some of the events.


----------



## briscoelab (Oct 27, 2006)

We've always ran them tubeless.


----------



## Ronnie (Jan 17, 2004)

I don't know if they have been posted yet and I don't intend reading the entire thread to find out. I just got a pair of Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.25 tubeless ready 29 tires. The website claims 650g. but I weighed one of mine at 711g.

Ronnie.


----------



## killjoyken (Jun 12, 2009)

LyNx said:


> Tubed or tubeless? I was more talking tubeless, which I guess they're not designed for, just was so amazed when my RR slashed and I could actually see how thick the sidewall wasn't. I've stitched/patched it back up and it could be used with a tube, but traction was never great on anything but totally dry anyways :skep:


The new RR are tubeless ready. You couldn't pay me to go back to tubes. I know they're thin and that's the price you pay for super light tires. With my weight and riding conditions I'm willing to give them a shot.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Holy crap, now you mention it in the first pic I can see the tubeless ready text. I'd say that's quite impressive for a TLR tyre, depending on actual volume of course. Wonder when they'll wise up and start to offer the Black Chilli compound, as the compound on the RR I had sucked in anything but dry.


killjoyken said:


> The new RR are tubeless ready. You couldn't pay me to go back to tubes. I know they're thin and that's the price you pay for super light tires. With my weight and riding conditions I'm willing to give them a shot.


----------



## Ronnie (Jan 17, 2004)

LyNx said:


> Holy crap, now you mention it in the first pic I can see the tubeless ready text. I'd say that's quite impressive for a TLR tyre, depending on actual volume of course. Wonder when they'll wise up and start to offer the Black Chilli compound, as the compound on the RR I had sucked in anything but dry.


"LyNx", now you have me confused. The RR is a Schwalbe tire. Black Chili is a Continental priority compound.

Ronnie.


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

LyNx said:


> Holy crap, now you mention it in the first pic I can see the tubeless ready text. I'd say that's quite impressive for a TLR tyre, depending on actual volume of course. Wonder when they'll wise up and start to offer the Black Chilli compound, as the compound on the RR I had sucked in anything but dry.


Schwalbe's got me confused too, as apparently you can get Tubeless Ready in either EVO or Snakeskin casing?  
Looks like they're all PaceStar (3c), don't know if that's new or just a new name.


----------



## Ronnie (Jan 17, 2004)

meltingfeather said:


> Schwalbe's got me confused too, as apparently you can get Tubeless Ready in either EVO or Snakeskin casing?
> Looks like they're all PaceStar (3c), don't know if that's new or just a new name.


This from the Schwalbe website:

"Triple Nano-Compound. Naturally with our best rubber mixture for top performance grip and rolling resistance."

EVO for:
"Evolution Line - Description: The very best possible. Highest grade materials. Latest technology."

"SnakeSkin - Description: A light and flexible carcass makes the tire highly resistant to scrubbing."

"PaceStar - Description: Triple Star Compound:
Our best and most sophisticated compound. Triple compound. Perfectly adapted to the specific purpose.

Sounds like a lot of advertising to me but if my Nobby Nics are as good as the Specialized Purgatory 2Bliss they will replace, I'll be happy. They will be the first Schwalbe tires I've tried.

Ronnie.


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

Ronnie said:


> This from the Schwalbe website:


Yup... read all that. So what's "Tubeless Ready"? Just a fat, butyl bead, per ETRTO spec?


Ronnie said:


> Sounds like a lot of advertising to me but if my Nobby Nics are as good as the Specialized Purgatory 2Bliss they will replace, I'll be happy. They will be the first Schwalbe tires I've tried.
> 
> Ronnie.


I'm guessing you'll like 'em. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ronnie (Jan 17, 2004)

meltingfeather said:


> Yup... read all that. So what's "Tubeless Ready"? Just a fat, butyl bead, per ETRTO spec?


"TL Ready - Description: Together with a tire sealant you can make these tires tubeless."

Just a fat, butyl bead. That is exactly the point. I started using "Tubeless Ready" on UST rims on 26" wheels and found them to be just as reliable as UST tires. I've seen one too many standard tubeless conversion fail. The "Tubeless Ready" bead locks up really tight on my Stan's Flow rims. Even deflated I have to push hard to get the beads out of the rim.

Ronnie.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Ooops, yup, you're right, 2 brands I got confused because IMHO they won't do soft enough compounds. Hoping the new Mtn.King will have Black Chilli as an option, want seomthing nice and soft for the front on our mossy rocks. Would love to try the Specs you mention, but I just hate them too much to ever give them one red cent.


Ronnie said:


> "LyNx", now you have me confused. The RR is a Schwalbe tire. Black Chili is a Continental priority compound.
> 
> Ronnie.


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

Ronnie said:


> "TL Ready - Description: Together with a tire sealant you can make these tires tubeless."
> 
> Just a fat, butyl bead. That is exactly the point. I started using "Tubeless Ready" on UST rims on 26" wheels and found them to be just as reliable as UST tires. I've seen one too many standard tubeless conversion fail. The "Tubeless Ready" bead locks up really tight on my Stan's Flow rims. Even deflated I have to push hard to get the beads out of the rim.
> 
> Ronnie.


Well, that doesn't help much, as that describes all of their tires.
I guess with all the other manufacturers advertising their tubeless ready systems as including some sort of sidewall protection, I was confused by Schwalbe offering Tubeless Ready in both EXO & Snakeskin. AFAIK they are the only mfr doing this, and they just started for 2011.


----------



## Ronnie (Jan 17, 2004)

meltingfeather said:


> Well, that doesn't help much, as that describes all of their tires.
> I guess with all the other manufacturers advertising their tubeless ready systems as including some sort of sidewall protection, I was confused by Schwalbe offering Tubeless Ready in both EXO & Snakeskin. AFAIK they are the only mfr doing this, and they just started for 2011.


Not so. I'm no expert but from what I can see from the Schwalbe site most models come in different combinations, some with Snake Skin others without. Then there is the likes of the Rocket Ron with the following comment:

"Out and out competition tire! Puncture protection and durability are limited."

While there are several different sizes and widths, some tubeless others not. There is no mention of Snake Skin.

In my experience other manufacturers also do this too. Specialized have several models that come as Control 2Bliss (read thicker) sidewalls and also S-Works 2Bliss with very thin sidewalls and I guess are meant for racing.

Ronnie.


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

meltingfeather said:


> Well, that doesn't help much, as that describes all of their tires.
> I guess with all the other manufacturers advertising their tubeless ready systems as including some sort of sidewall protection, I was confused by Schwalbe offering Tubeless Ready in both EXO & Snakeskin. AFAIK they are the only mfr doing this, and they just started for 2011.


No, no, EXO (Exo-Protection) is Maxxis (reinforced sidewalls). EVO (Evolution something or other) is Schwalbe. Don't add to the confusion! rft:


----------



## TurnerConvert (Dec 1, 2004)

Ronnie said:


> "TL Ready - Description: Together with a tire sealant you can make these tires tubeless."


A couple years ago a Schwalbe rep told me that using any sealant other than their Doc Blue voids the warranty on their tires, and they pointed to this as a reason why I was losing knobs on my UST Albert tire after just a few weeks. Do they still recommend against Stans sealant?


----------



## briscoelab (Oct 27, 2006)

bholwell said:


> No, no, EXO (Exo-Protection) is Maxxis (reinforced sidewalls). EVO (Evolution something or other) is Schwalbe. Don't add to the confusion! rft:


I love my evo grid, snake sonic, super skin, pace star, mountain ralphs. Great tires


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

That's called UTTER BS and dodging a proper warranty claim, that's what that is, just like the Big Betty's loosing their knobs running tubes, NOT A FVCK TO DO WITH SEALANT.


TurnerConvert said:


> A couple years ago a Schwalbe rep told me that using any sealant other than their Doc Blue voids the warranty on their tires, and they pointed to this as a reason why I was losing knobs on my UST Albert tire after just a few weeks. Do they still recommend against Stans sealant?


----------



## jnordby (Jul 13, 2006)

Specialized Eskar2 Control 29x2.3 2bliss, one was 830g, one was 810g, no pkging. Not a huge volume tire, but I have a Dos Niner so the clearance back there is limited. This tire fit well, fyi.


----------



## Epic29er (Dec 1, 2010)

Specialized S-WORKS RENEGADE, front take-off from my new bike;
Claimed: 450 grams
Actual: 457 grams


----------



## Mr. G. (Aug 17, 2010)

IRD Fire29er XC Pro 29 x 2.1": *748 g*


----------



## Sweeney (Nov 28, 2006)

Just got two Maxxis Ignitors:

610, 640 grams


----------



## maon (Oct 8, 2007)

2x Rocket Ron 29er x 2.25, TB Ready, Pacestar compound: 557 gr and 578 gr, vs claimed 520 gr..... as heavy as my Racing Ralphs 2.25 .....


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

*Maxxis Ikon*

Maxxis Ikon
29x2.2 EXO (Sidewall Protection)
1 @ 592g
1 @ 586g


----------



## Mr. G. (Aug 17, 2010)

*WTB Nano*

WTB Nano 29, Race, folding: *590 g*


----------



## TurnerConvert (Dec 1, 2004)

Maxxis Ikon EXO: 580 grams
Maxxis Ignitor EXO: 635 grams
Geax AKA: 715 grams


----------



## CoryBike (Jan 20, 2008)

Just mounted a couple 29x2.25 TL Ready Racing Ralphs w/ Snakeskin sidewalls today, 675 and 700g. 

While I'm at it, also recently weighed a 29x2.2 AKA (TNT version) at 730g, 29x2.25 TL SS Nobby Nic at 700, and a normal folding (for tubed use) Geax Saguaro 29x2.2 at 700g.


----------



## monolith (Jul 10, 2007)

I've got a pair of Maxxis Beavers here in 29x2.0

They came in at 503g and 498g :thumbsup: 

They look to be relatively narrow for a 2.0 (par for the course it seems) which will be good for a mud tyre. I haven't mounted them up just yet, and hopefully I won't have to for another few months - got them as a "just in case" set.


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

monolith said:


> I've got a pair of Maxxis Beavers here in 29x2.0
> 
> They came in at 503g and 498g :thumbsup:
> 
> They look to be relatively narrow for a 2.0 (par for the course it seems) which will be good for a mud tyre. I haven't mounted them up just yet, and hopefully I won't have to for another few months - got them as a "just in case" set.


it'd be nice if they could get them up on the website... :skep:


----------



## DianeWong (Jun 5, 2007)

I just picked a pair of Stan's Ravens 2.0" tires. The claimed weight on the box is 500g, the actual weights are; 439g, and 469g. I'm running them tubless on my Dos Niner.
-George


----------



## monolith (Jul 10, 2007)

meltingfeather said:


> it'd be nice if they could get them up on the website... :skep:


Yeah, would be nice. In the meantime, here are a couple of happy snaps from me. Notice this tyre has gained 2 grams over the last couple of days!


----------



## cjmmtb (Jan 13, 2009)

*Renegade Controls*

Specialized Renegade Control 1.95 weighed on kitchen scales (not sure how accurate) at 550 grams


----------



## perrygeo (Aug 20, 2008)

Maxxis IKON EXO 29x2.2 .. just got a pair of them and they weighed in at 585g and 578g


----------



## Utah Superfly (Nov 2, 2006)

Maxxis Ikon EXO, 575, 590, 600
Maxxis Ignitor Regular 2.1, 625


----------



## scottishyard (Jan 13, 2011)

weighed my WTB Bronson race 2.2's and got 740 grams each on a park shop scale.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

2010 Schwalbe Furious Fred EVO 29x2.0 #1


2010 Schwalbe Furious Fred EVO 29x2.0 #2


2010 Schwalbe Racing Ralph EVO 29x2.25


----------



## osu1978 (Sep 24, 2009)

Maxxis Ikon 29x2.2 - 574 & 568
Specialized Captain s-works 29x2.0 - 630
Specialized Fast Track LK Control 29x2.0 - 615


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

osu1978 said:


> Maxxis Ikon 29x2.2 - 574 & 568
> Specialized Captain s-works 29x2.0 - 630
> Specialized Fast Track LK Control 29x2.0 - 615


are your IKONs EXO?


----------



## slower_than_u (Sep 28, 2008)

NoTubes Raven 29x2.2 (2) 575g each


----------



## Slow Danger (Oct 9, 2009)

Is there an obvious place to find the most updated version of the weight spreadsheet I saw floating around on this thread a few months back?


----------



## Hpirx (Jan 15, 2009)

Do people subtract or tare the Scale to account for the weight of the rubber band I see in alot of these photos. I'm sure relatively insignificant in terms of actual weight, but if you're going full weenie and weigh things, you might as well do it right and maintain credibility.


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

bluestatevirgin said:


> Is there an obvious place to find the most updated version of the weight spreadsheet I saw floating around on this thread a few months back?


Same link. I'm still actively maintaining the spreadsheet, so any time you click the link you are viewing the most recent version. I think a couple of dingbats have ripped it off and started messing with it, but I haven't sen that they posted it publicly.


----------



## osu1978 (Sep 24, 2009)

meltingfeather said:


> are your IKONs EXO?


Yes, and the sidewalls are thicker and stiffer then the Fast Track Controls I weighed. I thought my scale was a little off until the Specialized tires came in higher then what their weight was listed at.


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

osu1978 said:


> Yes, and the sidewalls are thicker and stiffer then the Fast Track Controls I weighed. I thought my scale was a little off until the Specialized tires came in higher then what their weight was listed at.


where's the spesh weight listed? it's not on their website


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

Hpirx said:


> Do people subtract or tare the Scale to account for the weight of the rubber band I see in alot of these photos. I'm sure relatively insignificant in terms of actual weight, but if you're going full weenie and weigh things, you might as well do it right and maintain credibility.


i don't include weights that include packaging. if i see it in the photo, it gets left out. i have included weights with the rubber bands because 1) they're insignificant and within the tire manufacturing variances, and 2) it's hard to lay a new tire on a non-hanging scale without one. 
used tires are also left out for the most part.
i reserve the right to break these rules if i feel like it.


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

*peoples-*
help a brotha out and post up the FULL tire info, even if you think everybody knows it, and if your tire doesn't appear in the spreadsheet, the claimed weight would be very helpful.
thanks,
mgmt

SPREADSHEET LINK
I'm also adding it to my sig so it's easier to find. :thumbsup:


----------



## osu1978 (Sep 24, 2009)

meltingfeather said:


> where's the spesh weight listed? it's not on their website


For whatever reason the 29x2.0 fast trak lk controls do not have their weight on the website anymore but they were previously listed at 600.

The Swork captains have the weight on the website list as

•29" x 2.0; psi 3565; approx. weight 595g
•29" x 2.2; psi 3565; approx. weight 665g


----------



## cjmmtb (Jan 13, 2009)

2x No Tubes The Raven 2.0 tyres 519 and 522 grams


----------



## maon (Oct 8, 2007)

Specialized Renegade S-Works 2BR 29x1,9 - 478 gram


----------



## donseib (Mar 11, 2011)

Just received two Ignitor 29x2.1, eXC/EXO 120 TPI version. 595 and 600 grams respectively with Park scale. 

don


----------



## donseib (Mar 11, 2011)

Editted to add: Manufacturer weigh 590g

http://www.maxxis.com/Bicycle/Mountain/Ignitor.aspx


----------



## Clones123 (Apr 29, 2010)

2x *Continental Race King 29x2.2*

Manufacturer listed weight = 650g - my samples were 618g and 663g


----------



## Coach417 (Jul 13, 2007)

2 Reg Racing Ralph's 2.25 (560g)(600g) same scale, day, time, etc.
2 Ignitor EXO's 2.1 (631g) (634g)
1 Crossmark 2.1 (594g)


----------



## JeroenK (Oct 3, 2005)

Schwalbe Rocket Ron 2.25" TLR Pacestar compound 525gr.

I guess I got lucky! Schwalbe says TLR should have added 30gr, but this one is on pre-2011 'EVO' weight.


----------



## Ronnie (Jan 17, 2004)

Don't know if it's been posted yet so I'll post it. I just got a Nobby Nic 29 TL Ready 2.35 in my paws and weighed it at 788g.

Ronnie.


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

JeroenK said:


> Schwalbe Rocket Ron 2.25" TLR Pacestar compound 525gr.
> 
> I guess I got lucky! Schwalbe says TLR should have added 30gr, but this one is on pre-2011 'EVO' weight.


you're 5g over claimed weight based on the schwable website


----------



## Ronnie (Jan 17, 2004)

meltingfeather said:


> you're 5g over claimed weight based on the schwable website


Maybe he left the rubber band on the tire!


----------



## Utah Superfly (Nov 2, 2006)

Schwalbe Racing Ralph 29X2.25 TL Ready Non-Snakeskin 560,590

Advertised at 585


----------



## JeroenK (Oct 3, 2005)

meltingfeather said:


> you're 5g over claimed weight based on the schwable website


Sure, but on average, even the old ones were _heavier _than that. Schwalbe predicted a 30gr increase in weight because of the TLR-ness, although they never altered their claimed weights on the Ron's. I am just happy they are really light _and _TLR. :thumbsup: The tire aired up easily with a floorpump by the way. A few pinholes sealed and it seemed ready to go. Let's see if there is still air in it in the morning.

P.s. I did leave the rubber band on the tire  .


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

Just got a WTB Moto Raptor 2.1 for $13 shipped from ebay, never used. Will have to run to the post office to get a weight.

Well here it is and by my calculations that is just shy of 530grams!


----------



## VLnet (Dec 21, 2009)

Schwalbe Marathon Supreme 50-622 folding 2011
















Schwalbe Racing Ralph PaceStar Triple Compound SnakeSkin 29x2.25 folding 2011

Weight in grams


----------



## JeroenK (Oct 3, 2005)

Maxxis Ikon (Non EXO): 533g and 535g.


----------



## Slow Danger (Oct 9, 2009)

2011 Nobby Nics TLR pacestar/snakeskin on my LBS scale:
2.35=760
2.25=680


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

Continental Race King 29 x 2.2 -- 694g


----------



## edge_kw (Mar 3, 2009)

Geax Barro Race TNT 29x2 - 678g

Maxxis Ignitor 2.1 EXO 29x2.1 - 592g & 635g


----------



## MAX A-E (Sep 14, 2010)

*holding up?*



JeroenK said:


> Maxxis Ikon (Non EXO): 533g and 535g.


How are the "non exo" durability so far? I plan do get the ikon front and rear for race/training. Any input vs. the "exo" version?


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

osu1978 said:


> For whatever reason the 29x2.0 fast trak lk controls do not have their weight on the website anymore but they were previously listed at 600.
> 
> The Swork captains have the weight on the website list as
> 
> ...


these are mine... taken last year when I bought them...

29x2.0 S-Works Captain: 578g
29x2.0 S-Works Fast Trak LK: 530g


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

maxxis ignitor 29 x 2.1 exo: 614g


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

MAX A-E said:


> How are the "non exo" durability so far? I plan do get the ikon front and rear for race/training. Any input vs. the "exo" version?


can't answer your question specifically, but was changing a flat last night and felt a brand new crossmark 120tpi next to my Exo Ikon and the ikon felt 2x as thick. good for a clyde like myself.

i like the sub 600gram maxxis tires with the Exo.


----------



## Gilarider (Jul 13, 2009)

*Ardent 2.4*

Ardent 2.4 EXO 843g, no packaging. Claimed 795, which is weird because claimed for the 26x2.4 exo is 815g.


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

Specialized The Captain Sport, 29x 2.0 (wirebead): 742g


----------



## MSH (Jun 30, 2005)

Conti Race King 2.2 - 689g
What a difference from the 564g one I got last time around (July of last yr). 125g heavier!! Does look like the last few reported here have been around the 675-695g mark though

Maxxis Ikon 2.2 EXO - 585g


----------



## Jimmy Smith (Jun 5, 2007)

My new Race Kings are heavier as well. 3 previous pairs weighed between 620 and 660 grams but the new pair are both 690. Don't care though, as these are my favorite tire. Roll as fast as Racing Ralphs but corner much better. Triangular intermediate knobs really grip. Tread wear is great. The knobs are close enough together to give the tread good puncture resistant properties. Tall profile allows for lower pressures. Racing tire performance without the paper thin sidewalls. And priced right.


----------



## twenty6black (Jan 12, 2009)

*furious fred....skinny mini's*



KandUr said:


> Schwalbe Furious Fred 336/372 g


Just got mine, 363 and 362.........can you say CONDOM !

I have these mounted on Haven's, a 21mm wide rim, and they still look more like a CROSS tire than a mtn bike tire! Stan's sealant and about 30psi....time will tell.

I will try these in perfect race conditions and see how they feel, but I think a bigger front will win out.

LC


----------



## DukeNeverwinter (May 6, 2006)

Bontrager 29-0 418/430


----------



## BobShort (Jun 29, 2006)

Gilarider said:


> Ardent 2.4 EXO 843g, no packaging. Claimed 795, which is weird because claimed for the 26x2.4 exo is 815g.


The 26 x 2.4 Ardent is a very different tire than the 29 x 2.4. I ordered a set of 26 x 2.4 for my AM bike because I like the 29 x 2.4 on my SS bike so much, but when I got them they turned out to be a much more aggressive tread. The center and side knobs are way bigger, and the transition knobs are smaller. And they weigh in around ~830g.

My 2.9 x 2.4 weighs somewhere around 825g. I can't remember the exact number.


----------



## Clones123 (Apr 29, 2010)

Jimmy Smith said:


> My new Race Kings are heavier as well. 3 previous pairs weighed between 620 and 660 grams but the new pair are both 690. Don't care though, as these are my favorite tire. Roll as fast as Racing Ralphs but corner much better. Triangular intermediate knobs really grip. Tread wear is great. The knobs are close enough together to give the tread good puncture resistant properties. Tall profile allows for lower pressures. Racing tire performance without the paper thin sidewalls. And priced right.


Ever tried GEAX Saguaros ? I switched from Saguaros to Race Kings (tubeless) and like everything about the Race Kings except moderately less traction on hardpack than my Saguaros had. This seems stupid to say, I know, but the Continentals are a seriously good-looking tire (large, two-color printing on the sidewalls)...


----------



## vizsladog (Mar 15, 2009)

maxxis aspen exception 518


----------



## Jimmy Smith (Jun 5, 2007)

Clones123 said:


> Ever tried GEAX Saguaros ? I switched from Saguaros to Race Kings (tubeless) and like everything about the Race Kings except moderately less traction on hardpack than my Saguaros had. This seems stupid to say, I know, but the Continentals are a seriously good-looking tire (large, two-color printing on the sidewalls)...


I actually have the Saguaros, although they're the heavy tnt version. I'm right there with you about the traction difference, though it seems minimal, and agree about the good looks of the RK. I've thought of getting the non TNT version of the Saguaros since they grip well and also can usually be found at a good price. I wonder though if the volume is as good as theTNT version and the weight. Any info you have would be great. They're both just so much better than the RR as far as cornering and the RK just rolls so stinking good with the oval profile and tread pattern.


----------



## brado (May 13, 2010)

*tire wts*

Spec Purgatory Control 2.2 2bliss ready. Manuf wt: 720. Mine: 742
Spec Captain Control 2.2 2bliss ready. Manuf wt: 730. Mine: 759
Geax Saguaro 2.2 folding. 732
Conti Race King 2.2 647

No packaging included of course (except the 2 or 3 gram rubber band or zip tie). Our of curiosity I weighed the rubber band on the conti, 3 gram, and the zip tie on a Specialized, 2 gram.


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

brado said:


> Spec Purgatory Control 2.2 2bliss ready. Manuf wt: 720. Mine: 742
> Spec Captain Control 2.2 2bliss ready. Manuf wt: 730. Mine: 759
> Geax Saguaro 2.2 folding. 732
> Conti Race King 2.2 647
> ...


nominated for post of the thread! :thumbsup:
thanks for making the update easy by including all information.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Maxxis Ardent 2.4 exo 820gm (claimed 795)
Maxxis Ardent 2.25 760gm (claimed 745)

Hope the extra weight is in the sidewalls, the 2.4 certainly feels beefy.


----------



## twenty6black (Jan 12, 2009)

new to the 29er world so i just went nuts about getting the perfect:

renegade Pro Control 1.95 530g, and 531g
Bontrager 29-0 Team issue, 1.95, 420g, 422g
Raven 2.2, 522g 524g
Bontrager XR1, 542g, 546g


----------



## twenty6black (Jan 12, 2009)

also,

Furious Fred, 2.0 361g, 363g

Crazy light tire, saving about 320g-340g over renegade control....bit there is a price for this weight loss!

cheers...LC


----------



## JeroenK (Oct 3, 2005)

JeroenK said:


> Schwalbe Rocket Ron 2.25" TLR Pacestar compound 525gr.
> 
> I guess I got lucky! Schwalbe says TLR should have added 30gr, but this one is on pre-2011 'EVO' weight.


Guess I did not get that lucky after all... this one died on me. The sidewall could not cope with the encounter with a brake disc of a 'fellow' competitor.










Ordered a new one, TLR Pacestar ... 593 gram. Dang. :madman: Oh well, guess it will seal a bit easier and it does not make the tire much less attractive to me.


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

JeroenK said:


> Guess I did not get that lucky after all... this one died on me. The sidewall could not cope with the encounter with a brake disc of a 'fellow' competitor.
> 
> Ordered a new one, TLR Pacestar ... 593 gram. Dang. :madman: Oh well, guess it will seal a bit easier and it does not make the tire much less attractive to me.


dayum!
sounds like a james bond bike, with sharpened rotors. :idea:


----------



## briscoelab (Oct 27, 2006)

Dang, my RoRo's TLR were all around 530-540g.


----------



## SparxFlyer (Dec 29, 2010)

My Maxxis Ignitor came in at 635g and the Crossmark it replaced was 623g. Still keeping the Crossmark on the rear of my Tallboy though...

A question for melting feather... Is the Google Documents Tire Weight Spreadsheet editable by anyone, or only you. I found it handy, but was going to add these numbers myself and couldn't.

Thanks to all who are contributing!


----------



## cjmmtb (Jan 13, 2009)

Renegade 29x1.95 S-Works 515 grams


----------



## N2B (Jul 30, 2009)

4 racing ralph 2.25 tlr should be 585.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Ardent 2.4 - 790g. 

Previous one was 820g.


----------



## perrygeo (Aug 20, 2008)

*RR Tubeless Snakeskin*

Got a new pair of Racing Ralph Tubeless-ready snakeskin 29x2.25 .. came in heavier than advertised:

690g and 681g


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

Stan's Raven 2.2
538.5g
524.1g

The spreadsheet is getting more and more popular... I think adding a link to my sig helped. Every time I open it up now there are 7-10 people viewing it!
:thumbsup:


----------



## JeroenK (Oct 3, 2005)

Furious Fred Pacestar TLR: 368 gram and 339 gram.


----------



## noot (Jul 7, 2008)

Maxxis Ikon non-EXO
526g & 532g.
claimed 520g


----------



## cjmmtb (Jan 13, 2009)

Furious Fred 347g


----------



## adumb (Nov 29, 2009)

meltingfeather, putting the spreadsheet in your sig definately helped. 

kenda sb8 2.1 563g
specialized renegade 1.95 control 559g

kind of a bummer i thought the i would have lost more weight but my kenda is on the light said and renegade on the heavy so it ended up being a wash in the end. oh well hopefully the renegade rolls faster and grips better.


----------



## JeroenK (Oct 3, 2005)

Rocket Ron pacestar TLR 531 gram, to compensate for the heavy one I listed above.


----------



## EndoAgain (Apr 8, 2005)

Maxxis Crossmark LUST 2.1 800 gms.


----------



## cjmmtb (Jan 13, 2009)

Renegade S-Works 1.95 490g


----------



## adumb (Nov 29, 2009)

i was curious so i took the front tire off and weighed that one.

kenda sb8 626g

that more than a 60g difference which if you care about weight even a little is pretty huge in my book. might be worth having the guy in the store weighing a tire before you buy a sb8


----------



## Mr. G. (Aug 17, 2010)

Two Maxxis Aspen 29 X 2.1 eXCeption *535g* and *548g*.

The lighter one would not seal with Stans. The sealant was leaking all over from the sidewalls and the tread.


----------



## BeerCan (Aug 29, 2006)

2 geax AKA 29x2.2 694g and 705g
1 of them aired up on a flow with a hand pump and seems to hold pressure well. After I put sealant in there were no pin holes or bead leaks noticeable.


----------



## noot (Jul 7, 2008)

Schwalbe Rocket Ron
29x2.25 TL Ready Pacestar

Claimed:
520grams

Actual:
535grams
541grams


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2.25 29er TL ready snakeskin

655g

668g


----------



## Noclutch (Jun 20, 2010)

Thx bdundee- good to know :thumbsup:
Anyone on Nick's?


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Noclutch said:


> Which bdundee? Ra ra? Noni?


Opps sorry Racing Ralph


----------



## Slow Danger (Oct 9, 2009)

bluestatevirgin said:


> 2011 Nobby Nics TLR pacestar/snakeskin on my LBS scale:
> 2.35=760
> 2.25=680





Noclutch said:


> Thx bdundee- good to know :thumbsup:
> Anyone on Nick's?


See above. Also Ronnie got 788 grams on his 2.35 Nic.


----------



## MyMilkExpired (Nov 1, 2010)

Slant Six

716/724gm

Edit: They setup pretty easily with Stans (Stans liquid on 355's). I undercharged the rear tire with fluid but still got it sealed. Took a few hours but they are holding air and they inflated with a floor pump!


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

Wolverine - 794gm
Race King - 688gm


----------



## slacks (Nov 5, 2008)

Bontrager 29-2 TLR Team issue 2.1 in.

Advertised: 585 grams

Actual weights: 600, 606


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

Bontrager XDX 
29x1.75 
Folding bead
Tubeless Ready

#1 525.4 grams
#2 540.0 grams


----------



## nath8 (Aug 7, 2010)

Schwable Nobby Nic 2.25 TL Ready Snakeskin
Claimed weight on box 650g
Actual - 709g & 729g

Maxxis Aspen 2.1 Exception
Claimed weight - 530g
Actual - 537g


----------



## GTR2ebike (May 3, 2010)

S-works Renegade 1.95 492g
Rocket Ron EVO TL 2.25 530 and 550g


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

Nobby Nic TLR Snakeskin 2.25 claimed weight 650g - actual weight 680/690

Bontrager MudX TLR 2.0 claimed weight 670g - actual 684/726


----------



## GTR2ebike (May 3, 2010)

S-works Fast Trak 2.0 (2012 model) 525
Renegade Control 550


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

Maxxis Beaver 2.0 EXC no official claimed weight but around 500g in reviews - actual weight 524/542


----------



## Ninko (Jul 19, 2006)

Got some new Ritchey WCS 2.1 Shield tires. I got six, 4 of them were between 620 and 625 grams. 2 are a bit lighter, 610 and 612! nog reallly bad, but still a lot more than what they should weigh, 550!


----------



## JeroenK (Oct 3, 2005)

Rocket Ron pacestar TLR 564 gram.


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

Spech. Fast trak control (new tread) 2.2 605g
Spech ground control control 2.1 652g

Only weighed one of each. Brand new.


----------



## jadis3 (Nov 18, 2007)

Syncros FLavor TLR 29x2.25 650 and 670gr. There is no information on their site.


----------



## Fools (Oct 29, 2009)

Racing Ralph 29 TLR 2.25 588gr., TLR2.4 at 625gr Great tires!


----------



## BacDoc (May 31, 2011)

Fools said:


> Racing Ralph 29 TLR 2.25 588gr., TLR2.4 at 625gr Great tires!


I agree great tire - I'm running 2.4 tubeless on Stans arch, performance is great but this tire loses air after a few days/week sitting. No burping, pinhole leaks or weaping just gets soft while my rear on same rim (Crossmark 2.1) holds much longer.


----------



## squishy (Jan 9, 2008)

Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2.25 (2010) EVO 568
Maxxis Aspen 2.1 eXCeption 492, 523 
Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2.25 Tubeless Ready (2011) Snakeskin 610, 616 (Got lucky!!!)
Continental Race King 2.2 661, 667 
Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2.25 (2012 tread pattern) Tubeless Ready 127tpi/EVO 539, 557
Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2.25 (2012 tread pattern) Tubeless Ready Snakeskin 635, 643


----------



## squishy (Jan 9, 2008)

Oh, I forgot two others:

NoTubes Raven 29 x 2.0 480, 500

All tires in the above posting and this posting were weighed when brand new on the same digital scale.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

EGF168 said:


> Maxxis Beaver 2.0 EXC no official claimed weight but around 500g in reviews - actual weight 524/542


Confirmed 538 542g for both tires I weighed


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

I've since found the claimed weight on page 32 of the Maxxis catalogue for the Beaver 2.0 EXC, which is 490g. So a little bit out but still very light.


----------



## teamscarpa (Sep 19, 2011)

Does anybody have the weight of the 29.0 Bontrager in 2.1
and of the new 29.1 in 2.2?
regards


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2.4 tubeless ready claimed weight 645 - actual weight 640

Specialized Fast Trak Control 2.0 2Bliss ready claimed weight 630 - actual weight 560


----------



## Ace5high (Jan 4, 2011)

nath8 said:


> Schwable Nobby Nic 2.25 TL Ready Snakeskin
> Claimed weight on box 650g
> Actual - 709g & 729g


Thats pretty disappointing for a company as reputable as Schwable. Not to mention the 50% + more they charge over 90% of other tires on the market...

I really hope my NN's dont come in that high when they arrive.


----------



## Ace5high (Jan 4, 2011)

Nobby Nic 29" 2.25 SS TL update: Actual 711g Claimed: 650g

For $80 per tire, 60grams is a significant exaggeration...


----------



## jscot111 (May 28, 2009)

Specialized SW Renegade 29x1.95 471
Specialized Renegade Control 29x1.95 538

Both new off 2012 Stumpy


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

2012 Schwalbe Racing Ralph 29x2.25; SnakeSkin; 640, 640


2012 Schwalbe Racing Ralph 29x2.35; EVO; 571, 609
Big, light tire.


----------



## frequent crasher (Apr 16, 2008)

teamscarpa said:


> Does anybody have the weight of the 29.0 Bontrager in 2.1
> and of the new 29.1 in 2.2?
> regards


29.1 team issue 2.2 575gr and 578gr.


----------



## hootsmon (Feb 7, 2008)

*Geax AKA 29x2.2 TNT*

Tyre #1 = 692g
Tyre #2 = 735g


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Tioga Psycho Genius 29x2.25
767/764g:thumbsup:


----------



## vizsladog (Mar 15, 2009)

Bontrager 29-3 tlr expert 780

Bontrager 29-2 tlr team issue 613


----------



## combfilter (Jan 10, 2012)

specialized fasttrak (new 2012 version)
29x2.2 (yes 2.2)
s-works,2bliss
advertised : 570
actual : 561









also for the fun of it I weighed my 2011 RaRa (evo) 29x2.4 and it's 588


----------



## gte534j (Jul 31, 2008)

Ravens 29x2.2 525g and 515g
Advertised at 550g
The Raven Tire 29x2.2
Stans Ravens 29x2.2 517g | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Stans Ravens 29x2.2 525g | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Racing Ralph 29 x 2.25 Snake Skin TR 600g
Advertised at 605g
Racing Ralph 29 x 2.25 SS TR 605g | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
I do have 2 other Racing Ralph 29 x 2.25 Snake Skin TR that i weighted at 680g and 690g. Their quality control seems very poor which is why they have such a wide weight variation. I have another friend who measured a whole bunch of his tires and his low ones were 630g and the high ones were 670g.


----------



## gte534j (Jul 31, 2008)

Ace5high said:


> Thats pretty disappointing for a company as reputable as Schwable. Not to mention the 50% + more they charge over 90% of other tires on the market...
> 
> I really hope my NN's dont come in that high when they arrive.


Yup, i agree. Very dissapointed as well. Its not like you can go to the store and weight them and take the lightest ones either. You pay a premium for light tires and they should match up to their claim. Everything i have gotten from Notubes has been at or below advertised weight. Very impressed with Notubes.


----------



## nibrummer (Jan 3, 2012)

Specialized Fast Trak Control 29 x 2.0 claimed 630 - actual 574g
Specialized Fast Trak Control 29 x 2.2 claimed 650 - actual 620g


----------



## bank5 (May 7, 2008)

Maxxis Ikon EXO 2.2
Advertised: 580
Actual: 594

Does anyone know where that google spreadsheet is with all of the 29er tire average weights?


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

bank5 said:


> Maxxis Ikon EXO 2.2
> Advertised: 580
> Actual: 594
> 
> Does anyone know where that google spreadsheet is with all of the 29er tire average weights?


In my signature


----------



## bank5 (May 7, 2008)

meltingfeather said:


> In my signature


How'd I miss that?! +rep for you for having a great sig :thumbsup:


----------



## aussie_yeti (Apr 27, 2004)

Rubena Kratos 29x2.25 tyres claimed 660grams. Got 2 at 662 and 672 grams. Theses use a normal bead, they have a tubeless ready version with UST bead at claimed 690 grams. I should be getting a couple of their faster Scylla tyres this week as well.


----------



## gte534j (Jul 31, 2008)

KLF said:


> mtbtires.com_tire-specs
> 
> Spreadsheet for this thread


Could you also put in standard deviation column? That will give us an idea of how close we might be to the avg weight. It also shows how good or bad the manufacture's quality control.


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

gte534j said:


> Could you also put in standard deviation column? That will give us an idea of how close we might be to the avg weight. It also shows how good or bad the manufacture's quality control.


done as a test run. :thumbsup:
i'm going to look at the numbers a bit and see if i think it's valuable overall.

you have to be careful with the "quality control" assessment, as the widely varying sample size will skew the comparison.

for those that don't know, what the standard deviation means is that ~70% of the tires reported were within +/- 1 standard deviation of the mean (average). a low standard deviation means you're more likely to get a tire closer to the average.


----------



## aussie_yeti (Apr 27, 2004)

Just got my two Rubena Scylla's 29x2.25 tubeless so UST bead but require sealant to seal. Claimed 640 grams, mine were 602 and 609 grams.


----------



## gte534j (Jul 31, 2008)

meltingfeather said:


> done as a test run. :thumbsup:
> i'm going to look at the numbers a bit and see if i think it's valuable overall.
> 
> you have to be careful with the "quality control" assessment, as the widely varying sample size will skew the comparison.
> ...


thanks for the update. Interesting. For the tires that have more than 4 data points, the standard deviation seems to provide some useful information. Its interesting that all schwalbe tires are fairly consistent in SD. I would have expected them to have more spread than other brands. I guess most tire manufacturers have about the same spread in tire weights. Very interesting.


----------



## miranmtb (Nov 3, 2010)

*Schwalbe Hans Dampf and Nobby Nic*

Schwalbe Hans Dampf 29x2.35 PaceStar SnakeSkin: *869g*
Schwalbe Nobby Nic 29x2.35 PaceStar SnakeSkin: *738g*


----------



## D1PHAM (Sep 15, 2008)

2012 Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2.25 x 29 EVO PaceStar: *548*
2012 Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2.25 x 29 EVO PaceStar: *558*


----------



## sam111 (Sep 2, 2007)

Bontrager 29-1 team issue 2.0... 474g and 481g

WTB Prowler SL 2.1... 751g and 784g


----------



## GTR2ebike (May 3, 2010)

2012 Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2.25 x 29 535g CLAIMED = 541 and 551


----------



## torque29er (Oct 11, 2011)

*2012 Roval Carbon Wheel Set*

wrong thread


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

This ongoing thread is one, if not THE most helpful on MTBR.
melting feather,
Your google doc spreadsheet rocks. Have wondered if it's possible to attain/provide tire specs on *actual tread width*, and true *tire volume*? For consistency, measurements would need to be based on a "control" rim of X width . In the past, mtbrtirespecs.com (Shiggy's) website had this data, which I found most useful. Yet it has been idle now for 2 years to become largely outdated.

Interested in your reply, as this info really helps to narrow tire selections, and avoid wasting $$ on tires we know we don't want.
Thanks, FW


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

Flyin_W said:


> This ongoing thread is one, if not THE most helpful on MTBR.
> melting feather,
> Your google doc spreadsheet rocks. Have wondered if it's possible to attain/provide tire specs on *actual tread width*, and true *tire volume*? For consistency, measurements would need to be based on a "control" rim of X width . In the past, mtbrtirespecs.com (Shiggy's) website had this data, which I found most useful. Yet it has been idle now for 2 years to become largely outdated.
> 
> ...


thanks for the compliment, and glad it is of help to you.
i have thought about adding measured widths to the spreadsheet, but haven't come up with a reliable way to do it on a large scale.
i did talk with a guy from 918XC about collaborating on my spreadsheet and adding some more info, but i guess they forgot about it or decided it wasn't worth it, as the air went dead one day and i haven't heard another thing from them.


----------



## DukeNeverwinter (May 6, 2006)

bontrager 29-0 1.9 416 and 417
bontrager 29-0 2.1 424 <---YEAH! 

havn't aired up the 2,1 yet, so don;t know how much bigger it is than the 1.9


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

Melting Feather...I'm not seeing the Maxxlites on your spreadsheet. Is it just that no one has provided info on it yet? Trying to compare it to the Furious Fred.


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

Silentfoe said:


> Is it just that no one has provided info on it yet?


Yep... no data points so far.


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

Silentfoe said:


> Melting Feather...I'm not seeing the Maxxlites on your spreadsheet. Is it just that no one has provided info on it yet? Trying to compare it to the Furious Fred.


The intesting thing about the Maxxlite 285 and MaxxLite 29 is that they will not weigh more than their listed weight (285g for the MaxxLite 285, and 345g for the MaxxLite 29). This requires a very high level of QC on the tread extrusion. So chances are that any MaxxLite tire you buy will be a few grams under the listed weight.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

I really need a good tire for the Crusher in the Tushers in Utah. It is a mix of pavement and fire road. The podium last year was filled by CX bikes. Sounds like the Maxxlite could be it. Bholwell, don't you also have AMClassic Race wheels? How do the Maxxlites work on them?


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

Silentfoe said:


> I really need a good tire for the Crusher in the Tushers in Utah. It is a mix of pavement and fire road. The podium last year was filled by CX bikes. Sounds like the Maxxlite could be it. Bholwell, don't you also have AMClassic Race wheels? How do the Maxxlites work on them?


Yep, I have an AC Race 29 wheelset, but I've only mounted an Ignitor and an Ikon. The Maxxlite 29 should work fine on the wheelset. It might be hard to get the beads seated, and the rim will definitely add volume to the tire, widening the sidewalls.

Sorry I can't mount one for you; I'm in Taiwan at the moment.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

My LBS says that QBP doesn't even show the Maxxlite 29er tires as available for purchase. They also said $112 MSRP. Maxxis is on crack.


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

Hutchinson Python tubeless 2.1" - 640g
Hutchinson Toro XC tubeless 2.15" - 720g

both unwrapped and naked.

Don't know what they're like yet but they feel pretty sticky...


----------



## briscoelab (Oct 27, 2006)

Specialized Purgatory 2.2 Control: 711g










Specialized Fast Trak 2.2 Control: 613g










I've got some Racing Ralph 2012 2.1" tires at home too that are in need of a scale


----------



## gte534j (Jul 31, 2008)

5 brand new racing ralph 29 x 2.25 snake skin tubeless ready
660g
660g
670g
680g
685g


----------



## WrecklessREX (Feb 25, 2011)

Maxxis Ardent 2.4

827 grams

854 grams


----------



## In Hiding (Sep 27, 2009)

Maxxis Ardent 2.25 L.U.S.T versions:

896 grams

879 grams


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

gte534j said:


> 5 brand new racing ralph 29 x 2.25 snake skin tubeless ready
> 660g
> 660g
> 670g
> ...


4% variation - where's the quality control at Schwalbe?!!


----------



## noot (Jul 7, 2008)

4 Hans Dampf 29x2.35 Trailstars

880g
881g
866g
873g


----------



## randyharris (Jul 1, 2009)

Syncros FLavor 29x2.25 rated 622 actual 663 and 683

Specialized Purgatory Control 29x2.2 rated 765 actual 731


----------



## KLF (Apr 29, 2007)

[moved]:thumbsup:


----------



## gcavy1 (Oct 21, 2009)

Maxxis Ikon 29x2.2 3C eXC- 530 grams


----------



## KLF (Apr 29, 2007)

Conti X-King 29x2.4 - 784 g.
[Revised post] 
Basic foldable version
Non UST, non Protection, non Supersonic, non Racesport.

No manufacturer's spec that I can find. Strangely, this size does not seem to be shown anywhere at conti-online.com
Specs there show only *29*x2.2=700g and 26x*2.4*=640g

Also, my initial measurements suggest the casing width can be expected to be about be about 3mm wider than a Race King 29x2.2 when mounted on the same rim.


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

*Hutchinson Toro 2.15" tubeless*

In order to fill a gap in the spreadsheet, the claimed weight for this tyre is 750g.

Great job everyone - this is very useful. Hopefully manufacturers will eventually take notice and will (i) stop bull$h!tting us, and/or (ii) step up their quality control... :thumbsup:


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

meltingfeather -

Have you thought about quantifying the range of weights for a particular tire?

It would be easy in the speadsheet - just insert a column, and type in the formula for Standard Deviation followed by the range in brackets (use a range that will cover all data points for one tire).

Then in a second column you would divide this by the average weight, and show in % for the level of variation. The lower the % the better the manufacturer quality control.

Then just copy both of these down the page for all the different tires.

Easy... and useful.

(Just a suggestion... )


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

spencerfrater1 said:


> meltingfeather -
> 
> Have you thought about quantifying the range of weights for a particular tire?
> 
> ...


you are not the first to ask about this and there is actually a hidden column with standard deviations of the data sets for each tire. i hid it because the information is not that useful. some tires were consistently over the claimed weigh but had small st. dev. others had higher st. dev. but were on average closer to claims.
careful what you wish for... if you want tighter grouping on tire weights, you'd better be prepared to pay much more for tires. all costs are passed along.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Hang 21 (Dec 23, 2007)

Maxxis Ardent 2.4 - 790g
Maxxis Ikon 2.2 EXO - 566g


----------



## lubes17319 (Dec 19, 2005)

Spesh Purgatory 2.4" Control = 790.6 g

WTB Dissent 2.5" = ERROR (1,000g max scale)


----------



## monolith (Jul 10, 2007)

Conti X-King 29 x 2.2 Race Sport 507g & 512g

Pretty keen to see how these go - first black chilli tyre I've tried. So far they're back to the bad old days of Conti tyres, where the 2.2 is closer to a 2.0, but I'll give them a measure after they've been left to sit overnight.


----------



## probiscus (Dec 10, 2011)

monolith said:


> Conti X-King 29 x 2.2 Race Sport 507g & 512g
> 
> Pretty keen to see how these go - first black chilli tyre I've tried. So far they're back to the bad old days of Conti tyres, where the 2.2 is closer to a 2.0, but I'll give them a measure after they've been left to sit overnight.


Erm, I was told the 29er xking doesn't come in black chili compound as they're made in asia (not Germany). Does your tire actually SAY black chili? It's a point of contention as I'm also in the market for either 29x2.2 Xkings or Maxxis Ikons.


----------



## brandonecpt (May 7, 2007)

probiscus said:


> Erm, I was told the 29er xking doesn't come in black chili compound as they're made in asia (not Germany). Does your tire actually SAY black chili? It's a point of contention as I'm also in the market for either 29x2.2 Xkings or Maxxis Ikons.


I have a pair of standard X-Kings, 29x2.2

752g and 754g (claimed I found was 700g)

Also a pair of Schwalbe Rocket Ron 29x2.25.

540g and 542g (claimed I found was 520g)


----------



## squareback (Sep 19, 2011)

probiscus said:


> Erm, I was told the 29er xking doesn't come in black chili compound as they're made in asia (not Germany). Does your tire actually SAY black chili? It's a point of contention as I'm also in the market for either 29x2.2 Xkings or Maxxis Ikons.


I just bought a 29 x 2.2 Black Chili X-King at the LBS about 1/2 hour ago. It was the only thing they had, besides Nevegals, Blok 8s and some streetish tires.

I am going to try it tonight on the rear, replacing the pathetic Rocket Ron,and I will let you know how it goes.

It weighs 680 grams.

The front is a Panaracer Rampage, that I would marry if I could.


----------



## monolith (Jul 10, 2007)

probiscus said:


> Erm, I was told the 29er xking doesn't come in black chili compound as they're made in asia (not Germany). Does your tire actually SAY black chili? It's a point of contention as I'm also in the market for either 29x2.2 Xkings or Maxxis Ikons.


Apparently you were misinformed.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Nov 28, 2010)

Panaracer Driver29erPro

2 tires
1 at 599g & 1 at 612g


----------



## gvs_nz (Dec 13, 2009)

monolith said:


> Conti X-King 29 x 2.2 Race Sport 507g & 512g
> 
> Pretty keen to see how these go - first black chilli tyre I've tried. So far they're back to the bad old days of Conti tyres, where the 2.2 is closer to a 2.0, but I'll give them a measure after they've been left to sit overnight.


How accurate is your scales. That's way under Mfg target weight and my 26" 2.2 xking racesports.


----------



## vizsladog (Mar 15, 2009)

Racing ralph Performance line folding bead (orc compound) 2012 tread pattern.

48.00 retail apeice got them for 80.00 plus tax

Advertised 610

on my scale

565
568


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

EDITED TO CORRECT MAJOR TYPO

Conti Mountain King Protection 2.2

690g 693g (740g claimed).

Conti XKing Protection 2.2

685g 673g. (700g claimed)


----------



## machine4321 (Jun 3, 2011)

Another cheap alternative to exspensive tires. 

Rapid robs 29x2.25 with some sort of puncture protection

Advertised at 790g weigh in at 660g with about 250km and still looking new. They have the old ralph tread and sell for 30.00 us. 

Cant beat them for the price. They are not so good on wet roots and mud.


----------



## gvs_nz (Dec 13, 2009)

Just got a pair in from Germany.

Conti X king 29 x 2.2 Racesport Black chilli [ 520g]

Conti MK II 29 x 2.2 Racesport Black Chilli [634g]


----------



## fbabrove (Nov 9, 2011)

Hey vizsladog, how are those RR Performance lines going for you? I used a Performance Line Hans Dampf on my 26er, and I am building a 29er and looking at this Racing Ralphs.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Schwalbe Racing Ralph 29 x 2.25 Evo TL Ready.

Claimed: 535g

1) 550g
2) 560g


----------



## TaupoRider (Jan 6, 2012)

Maxxis Ardent 29er 2.25 Non-TLR base model *755 Grams*
Maxxis Igniter 29er 2.1 Non-TLR base model *605 Grams*

Specialized The Capitan Control 29er 2.2 *760 Grams*
Specialized The Capitan Control 29er 2.0 *725 Grams*


----------



## majr (May 22, 2012)

Specialized Fast Trak Control 2.2 (the new tread pattern)
592g
595g


----------



## gte534j (Jul 31, 2008)

Maxxis ikon exo 29x2.2 620 g and 630g


----------



## briscoelab (Oct 27, 2006)

Wow, that's a terrible weight on the Exos. My last set was under 590.


----------



## ebrownw2 (May 23, 2012)

Maxxis Ikon EXO 29x2.2: 584g and 592g.


----------



## TurnerConvert (Dec 1, 2004)

WTB Wolverine Race (non TCS) 29x2.2: 797 grams
Continental X King 29x2.4: 774 grams


----------



## fbabrove (Nov 9, 2011)

Schwalbe Nobby Nic Performance 29x2.25: Actual: 620 grams; Advertised: 646 grams

Schwalbe Racing Ralph Performance 29x2.25: Actual: 590 grams; Advertised: 610 grams


----------



## slower_than_u (Sep 28, 2008)

Maxxis Ikon EXO 29x2.2 660g

Needless to say, I'm not very happy with that number. I don't have any reason to doubt my scale but I'll be weighing it on another scale before I do anything.


----------



## machine4321 (Jun 3, 2011)

Thats not cool at all. They seem to vary in weight more then any other tire in this thread.


----------



## briscoelab (Oct 27, 2006)

This is the second report of them coming in really heavy. I would take a tire that much out of spec back. Did you get a 60 tpi version by accident? I wonder if some got mislabeled. Our forum's Maxxis guy should check into this


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

slower_than_u said:


> Maxxis Ikon EXO 29x2.2 660g
> 
> Needless to say, I'm not very happy with that number. I don't have any reason to doubt my scale but I'll be weighing it on another scale before I do anything.


Think of it as ust lite... run a little less sealant to make up for the extra weight. :thumbsup: I actually prefer the heavier specimens these days as the sidewalls seem more robust for low pressure tubeless use.


----------



## slower_than_u (Sep 28, 2008)

slower_than_u said:


> Maxxis Ikon EXO 29x2.2 660g
> 
> Needless to say, I'm not very happy with that number. I don't have any reason to doubt my scale but I'll be weighing it on another scale before I do anything.


A second scale showed this tire at 645g. I'm not sure which scale is more accurate but as the old saying goes "somewhere in the middle lies the truth." Even at the two scale average of 652g, it's much heavier than advertised. Someone on this forum, possibly from Maxxis, contacted me with a possible resolution. I'll have to keep you posted.


----------



## machine4321 (Jun 3, 2011)

Good to hear! I am very close to buying a pair.


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

slower_than_u said:


> Maxxis Ikon EXO 29x2.2 660g / 645g...


Sounds like the 60tpi EXO, which I've found to be uber durable on the Ardent 2.4's.
Anyone know if the Icon a big volume 2.2 like the Saguaro or Race King?


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

just a friendly reminder:
i am more likely to not include data points that have incomplete information, especially continentals.
also, if your tire isn't already in the spreadsheet, take 30 seconds to find the claimed weight and post that too.
~MGMT


----------



## slower_than_u (Sep 28, 2008)

slower_than_u said:


> A second scale showed this tire at 645g. I'm not sure which scale is more accurate but as the old saying goes "somewhere in the middle lies the truth." Even at the two scale average of 652g, it's much heavier than advertised. Someone on this forum, possibly from Maxxis, contacted me with a possible resolution. I'll have to keep you posted.


Maxxis has been very helpful and I ended up sending this Ikon back so they can take a look. The weight I measured exceeded their manufacturing tolerance and the warranty covers that condition. More to follow.....


----------



## Sometimes (Jun 21, 2009)

Continental Trail King 29x2.4 x 2, 1040 & 1060 grams. Advertised weight 1100 grams.


----------



## slower_than_u (Sep 28, 2008)

(2) Stan's NoTubes Raven 29x2.2
540g
520g
WOW, those knobs are short! I'm not sure if I've got the skills to run these tires.....


----------



## slower_than_u (Sep 28, 2008)

slower_than_u said:


> Maxxis has been very helpful and I ended up sending this Ikon back so they can take a look. The weight I measured exceeded their manufacturing tolerance and the warranty covers that condition. More to follow.....


Replacement 29x2.2 Ikon EXO received from Maxxis today. There wasn't any explanation for the weight of the first tire but the new tire weighed 590g.


----------



## machine4321 (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks for keeping us updated!


----------



## VAIronman (Jul 17, 2012)

What are the lightest 29er tires with minimal tread for fine gravel and rock riding?


----------



## zerodish (Jun 17, 2006)

There is no reason to use the same width 29 tire as you did on your 26 tire. Think volume, multiply the width of your 26 tire by 26/29 to get the width of your 29 tire. You will find the weight or force necessary to bottom out the tire on the rim will be about the same also the tire weights will be about the same.


----------



## steelgtr (May 3, 2009)

*Light & Tuff ??*

Any light weights that are thorn resistant? My Specialized S-works FastTraks and Renegades get flats if you look at them funny!

bob


----------



## ProTech (Nov 30, 2005)

I am often using meltingfeather's database, so I feel the need to contribute to this thread. 
Good work BTW :thumbsup:

Just for reference sake, included is the effort required to set these up tubeless on Stan's 355 and Crest rims.

-Bontrager 29-3, 29 x 2.0 Team Issue ( 460gr claimed): 455, 456, 458 . 
Very difficult to set-up tubeless.

-Geax Barro Race, 29 x 2.0 ( 450gr claimed): 460, 462, 463, 465, 467.
Easy to set-up tubeless.

-Schwalbe Furious Fred, 29 x 2.0 TL (335gr claimed): 358, 381
Easy to set-up tubeless, but suffers pin holes for a week.

-Kenda Small Block 8, 29 x 2.1 ( 579gr claimed ) : 580, 585
More than average effort to set-up tubeless.

-Maxxis Ikon 29 x 2.2, 120tpi version EXC 3C ( 520 claimed): 526, 528 , 530
Very easy to set-up tubeless.

-Schwalbe Super Moto 29 x 2.35 ( 690 claimed ) : 674, 681 
Easy to set-up tubeless.

-Stan's Raven 29 x 2.2 (claimed 530-550gr) : 520 ,525, 530 ( older first production )
Average effort to set-up tubeless.


I don't know if a city/touring tire qualifies to be included, but here it is:

-Schwalbe Marathon Supreme Reflex 50 - 622 ( 28 X 2.0 ), more of a 1.85, ( 645gr claimed ) 581, 595.
Average effort to set-up tubeless.

That's 22 tires to add !


----------



## slower_than_u (Sep 28, 2008)

Panaracer Driver Pro 29x2.2
Advertised weight 590g
I just received two;
#1 595g
#2 590g


----------



## Rocky Urban (Aug 2, 2012)

I personally would stay away from 29ners!


----------



## trisuns (Jan 19, 2011)

*Panaracer Soar*

I just bought 2 panaracer soar 29 x 2.0 folding from LBS with 2.0 printed on the sides of the tire.But it seems that there is no 2.0 only 2.2 width on their site????. Advertised weight is 560 grms for the 2.2.

1st weigh in at 562 grms
2nd weigh in at 565 grms

I guess panaracer is dead spot on the weight but on different size

I also compared the flatten width from bead to bead of the tire to my Aspen and Ignitor, the Soar is about 2mm narrower.


----------



## Wheeliewheel (Aug 28, 2012)

Does weight on a 29er tire really matter? I mean the tire is so much bigger than a 26er that trying to save weight seems irrational.

Wouldn't this seems like a more important discussion if it were a 650b wheel?


----------



## Xtyling (Apr 21, 2011)

trisuns said:


> I just bought 2 panaracer soar 29 x 2.0 folding from LBS with 2.0 printed on the sides of the tire.But it seems that there is no 2.0 only 2.2 width on their site????. Advertised weight is 560 grms for the 2.2.
> 
> 1st weigh in at 562 grms
> 2nd weigh in at 565 grms
> ...


Where are you from? Here in the Philippines there are several LBS that sell Panaracer Soar 29er 2.0's... I also checked the website and did several searches but couldnt find more on these tires. The local shops sell each tire for php 800 pesos or usd equivalent $20


----------



## trisuns (Jan 19, 2011)

Xtyling,

I'm also from Philippines.


----------



## fbabrove (Nov 9, 2011)

Wheeliewheel said:


> Does weight on a 29er tire really matter? I mean the tire is so much bigger than a 26er that trying to save weight seems irrational.
> 
> Wouldn't this seems like a more important discussion if it were a 650b wheel?


Regardless of what size tire that is being used, as a rider do you think you would be able to tell the difference between a 550 gram tire and a 1000 gram tire? Remember, it is the tire that is part of the wheel, which is what actually does the moving on a bike. I had a 26er with heavy bomb-proof wheels and heavy tires (Navegals), and my 29er has a much lighter pair of wheels and tires (Charger Pros and Racing Ralphs) and the difference in weight makes such a big difference.

So in short, irrational it is not. In fact, it is extremely rational!

It would be irrational to say "well, a 29er tire is bigger anyways, let me just get the heaviest one I can find."


----------



## Xtyling (Apr 21, 2011)

trisuns said:


> Xtyling,
> 
> I'm also from Philippines.


I'm wondering if the Panaracer Soar 29x2.0 in the Philippines are fakes. I really want to buy a pair because they are cheap, but don't want to suffer in quality in the future. I'm willing to hold out until the 29x2.2 get here.


----------



## Wheeliewheel (Aug 28, 2012)

fbabrove said:


> Regardless of what size tire that is being used, as a rider do you think you would be able to tell the difference between a 550 gram tire and a 1000 gram tire? Remember, it is the tire that is part of the wheel, which is what actually does the moving on a bike. I had a 26er with heavy bomb-proof wheels and heavy tires (Navegals), and my 29er has a much lighter pair of wheels and tires (Charger Pros and Racing Ralphs) and the difference in weight makes such a big difference.
> 
> So in short, irrational it is not. In fact, it is extremely rational!
> 
> It would be irrational to say "well, a 29er tire is bigger anyways, let me just get the heaviest one I can find."


Understood, I really didn't think you could get a 29er wheelset that is lighter than a 26er or 650b wheelset. Keeping in mind if you were to use the same components to make the wheelset.


----------



## jmcdev1 (Jan 1, 2011)

Schwalbe Racing Ralph, 29x2.35, Pacestar, Evo, TL Ready, claimed wt. 620, actual wt. 631gms.


----------



## Merconium (Aug 25, 2010)

jmcdev1 said:


> Schwalbe Racing Ralph, 29x2.35, Pacestar, Evo, TL Ready, claimed wt. 620, actual wt. 631gms.


Thanks! I'd been looking at that.


----------



## BLD (Nov 22, 2010)

Where did you find the Kenda Klaw ?


----------



## 426h (Jul 13, 2006)

Continental X-King 29x2.2 ProTection BC
1:st tire 644g
2:nd tire: 628g. 

Claimed: 670g.


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

New gen Bontrager 29-3 Team Issue - 730gm, claimed 705gm

WTB TCS Wolverine - 762gm, claimed 805gm


----------



## fbabrove (Nov 9, 2011)

Just threw on some Conti Cyclocross Speeds: 330 and 315 grams. Saving me 565 grams! (Since I'm riding lots of gravel right now)


----------



## 426h (Jul 13, 2006)

Maxxis IKON Exo 29*2.2 - 2*562g
Claimed 580 g.


----------



## leoferus (Jul 22, 2011)

Schwalbe Little Albert Snake Skin 29x2.1 620g. Package said 590g.


----------



## Titus Maximus (Jan 3, 2004)

*Hot off the presses!*

2 Schwalbe Hans Dampf Pacestar Snakeskin TLR 2.35

To the nearest 10 grams:

nominal: 850 Grams

actual: 850 Grams
880 Grams


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

Continental X-King Protection 2.2 - 767gm, Universal Cycles claimed weight - 760gm, I didn't see this model listed on Continental's web site.


----------



## KLF (Apr 29, 2007)

Panaracer Driver Pro 29x2.2 
Advertised weight 590g 
Panaracer: Professional Bike Tires from Panasonic | MTB
Two samples - identical in weight:
606g 
606g


----------



## person579 (Nov 1, 2012)

just get a specilized fast track


----------



## wawa56 (Mar 4, 2012)

Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2.25 TL-Ready, Snakeskin
Published weight 605 g
Actual weight 665 g

60 g heavier than published weight! I contacted Schwalbe and received this response: 

Hi, 

Published weights are approximate. Schwalbe’s variance on the published weights are +/- 8-11%. 

This is not a warranty issue on this tire. 

Regards, 

gb 


Needless to say I'm pretty disappointed in Schwalbe. Will definitely be looking for another brand.


----------



## Slow Danger (Oct 9, 2009)

Weighed two Continental Trail Kings in 2.4. Published weight is anywhere from 1000 grams to 1100grams, depending upon website. These are the non-protection, made in India tires.

One tire weighed in at 990 grams; the other weighed in at 1040 grams.


----------



## Frenchy62 (Nov 21, 2012)

Maxxis Ikon 2.2 Exc 570gr


----------



## peroni (Nov 30, 2012)

*Weighed a few*

Weighted the following 29 inch tires

Maxxis Crossmark 29x2.10 UST 820 grams (claimed 835g)

Schwalbe Rocket Ron Evolution 29x2.25 544 grams (claimed 520g)

Hutchinson Toro Hardskin 29x2.15 740 grams (claimed 750g)

Continental Race King Protection 29x2.2 623 grams (claimed 650g)

Continental X-King Protection 29x2.2 636 grams (claimed 670g)

All easy to setup tubeless but Rocket Ron and X-King required air compressor while all the oter mounted with el-cheapo hand pump.


----------



## wallerbj (Sep 6, 2007)

Specialized Ground Control 2Bliss - 29" x 2.1 advertised weight 670g, actual 653.5g

Specialized Fast Trak Control (new design) 29" x 2.0 advertised weight 630g, actual 556.0g


----------



## Jerble (May 11, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## dnlwthrn (Jan 26, 2006)

Conti Race King 29x2.0 (black/black/Skinwall foldable, made in India) - advertised 630g, actual 712.6g 

Conti X-King 29x2.2 (black/black/Skinwall foldable, made in India) - advertised 700g, actual 718.9g

Kind of surprised on the weight of the Race King... Have photos, and can provide calibration cert. for the scale if anyone really wants to see.


----------



## dnlwthrn (Jan 26, 2006)

Two more:

Schwalbe Racing Ralph 29x2.25 (Performance series) - advertised 610g, actual 605.7g, 614.0g.


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

Schwalbe Nobby Nic 29 x 2.35" Snakeskin Pacestar TL-ready:
Claimed - 725g
Actual - 762g


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

Specialized Purgatory Control 2.3 claimed weight 755 - actual weight 786/790


----------



## ali_g (Jul 16, 2011)

anyone have the weight for Continental Rubber Queen Racesport 29x2.2 Black chilli compound? On bikecomponents.de its 680g


----------



## loginhater (Jul 15, 2009)

BigwheelsRbest said:


> Schwalbe Nobby Nic 29 x 2.35" Snakeskin Pacestar TL-ready:
> Claimed - 725g
> Actual - 762g


Just weighed up another one --- 756 grams.


----------



## rapsac (Sep 26, 2004)

Schwalbe Rocket Ron Evo TLR 29 2.25" 2013


----------



## flowbike (Apr 18, 2011)

ali_g said:


> anyone have the weight for Continental Rubber Queen Racesport 29x2.2 Black chilli compound? On bikecomponents.de its 680g


i'm thinking about to order one, but have no weight already.
I think the weight will be nearly the same as the MK 2 RS.
i have 2 of them, one is 582 the other 605, claimed weight from Conti: 640
my estimation for the rq 2.2 RS is about 650, maybe less


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

2013 nobby nic 2.25 EVO SS TLR - 685g claimed 650


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

Continental Race King Protection 2.2 - 630gm
2 Schwalbe Nobby Nic Snake Skin 2.25 - 714gm, 725gm
Geax Gato TNT 2.3 - 910gm
Geax Gato non-TNT folding - 767gm


----------



## loginhater (Jul 15, 2009)

Conti mountain king II folding 29 2.2 advertised 740 g, actual 620 g(!!). Seriously. And it's the base tire, not race, protection or ust.


----------



## trrubicon06 (Jul 24, 2009)

Panaracer Driver Pro 29x2.20

Listed at 590g

1st tire...609g
2nd tire...605g

Would like to add that these were a mother to get seated tubeless on P35's. Had to inflate with a tube to pop the bead in...then pop off one side to remove tube...finally with a bit of soapy water and caressing of the unseated bead...POP POP!


----------



## dennis rides Scott (Mar 3, 2005)

Continental Raceking 2.2 Racesport

Claimed 570 gram. Measured 2, brand new. 521 and 542 gram. I'm happy


----------



## JIMSLICK (Nov 19, 2012)

schwalbe 2013 rocket ron 29x2.25 evo tr snakeskin 653 grams and 636 grams


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

Continental Mountain King 2 Protection 2.2 - 744gm


----------



## ErikGBL (Mar 26, 2008)

I removed two Fast Trak S-Works 2Bliss 2.0 from my new Epic to put them back on tube-less. Both were 533 g.


----------



## MSH (Jun 30, 2005)

Schwalbe Rocket Ron 29x2.25 evo snakeskin - 623g (Claimed 605g)
Maxxis Ikon EXO 29x2.2 - 610g (Claimed 590g)


----------



## djcoleman73 (Nov 10, 2005)

WTB Wolverine 2.2 TCS claimed weight 764g

tire #1 730g
tire #2 740g


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

Specialized S-Works Ground Control 2.1 claimed weight 605 - actual weight 600/610


----------



## Vortechcoupe (Nov 7, 2006)

Vredestein Spotted Cat, tubeless ready version 29x2.0 actual weight 578 grams. 

Claimed weight is 580 grams.

Really tight fit onto stans crest. Sealed up very easy. Hopefully these won't blister up like ikons. Feels similar to an ikon, maybe a little smaller then ikon though. 2.2 inch wide would be nice.

Not much time on them yet. I'll edit this if needed.


----------



## miranmtb (Nov 3, 2010)

Continental Race King ProTection 29 x 2.2" folding claimed weight 650g
Tyre #1 647g
Tyre #2 652g


----------



## randyharris (Jul 1, 2009)

Vredestein Black Panther XTREME TLR

Manufacturer claimed weight: 650 grams
Actual weight (with two zip ties): 657 grams


----------



## flowbike (Apr 18, 2011)

Conti Rubber Queen BCC Racesport 29x2.2 : 693 gr.
Schwalbe Hans Dampf Trailstar 29x2.35 : 880 gr.


----------



## engrmariano (May 8, 2011)

guys, which online shop sells rocket ron evo 2013 in 2.1 & 2.25?


----------



## uwprunner (Sep 16, 2009)

Weighed two Kenda 24 seven race 29x2.0 sealant compatible tires from my new bike- 635g each


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

Specialized Ground Control Grid - 845gm, claimed 830gm


----------



## brado (May 13, 2010)

schwalbe Nobby Nic Evolution, Snakeskin, TL-Ready. 2 of them, 760 & 747. Claimed wt: 725.


----------



## RadBartTaylor (Dec 1, 2004)

WTF - I see some post on here putting the Conti X-kings anywhere from 628 g to 767 g! 140g/tire delta is really hard to believe.


----------



## randyharris (Jul 1, 2009)

I am guessing that some are Protection tubeless version and others are standard non-tubeless version.


----------



## steiny (Jul 8, 2004)

Geax Gato 29x2.3 folding. Claimed 690. Actual 760 and 764 grams.


----------



## dennis rides Scott (Mar 3, 2005)

ArizRider said:


> WTF - I see some post on here putting the Conti X-kings anywhere from 628 g to 767 g! 140g/tire delta is really hard to believe.


Indeed, probably different versions. My Xking 2.2 Racesport was somewhere around 550 gram, 2.4 is heavier, also regular and protection version are heavier.


----------



## eugenemtbing (Nov 16, 2010)

Geax Gato 29er TNT (tubeless/UST bead) folding 2.3

Claimed weight -- 790 grams
Weight of my tire -- 844 grams

Tread pattern looks great, and the tire looks real burley/durable


----------



## Raybum (Apr 16, 2009)

Tioga Psycho Genius 29, 60 tpi 29x2.25....865 grams. Stated weight depends on what source you look at but manuf says < 750 grams. This tire is going back.


----------



## adrenalnjunky (Jul 28, 2007)

Got a pair of Schwalbe Racing Ralph EVO 29x2.25" HS425 - brand new from QBP. Manuf quotes 535g. One weighed 534g, the other was 559g. Average of 546g. Not too bad.


----------



## randyharris (Jul 1, 2009)

29x2.2 Purgatory Control, 730 grams


----------



## kevocastro (Sep 23, 2011)

Racing Ralph EVO 29 x 2.10

497 gr
502 gr

Not bad at all


----------



## S-Worker (Jan 8, 2010)

S-Works Renegade 29x1.95:
- 460 g
- 461 g
- 470 g
- 480 g
- 481 g
- 490 g

S-Works Fast Trak 29x2.0
- 530 g


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

Michelin wild race'r ultimates. 2.0 width.

1 @ 455grams & [email protected] 467grams.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

How wide are the Michelins, Silentfoe? Actually a true 2.0?


----------



## dnlwthrn (Jan 26, 2006)

dennis rides Scott said:


> Indeed, probably different versions. My Xking 2.2 Racesport was somewhere around 550 gram, 2.4 is heavier, also regular and protection version are heavier.


Yes, there are definitely at least two different versions being listed. The Racesports are much lighter than the Protection. The one that I weighed was not labeled as anything other than X-King, so that makes a third option as well. FWIW, I got my from CRC around the end of the year.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

I haven't mounted them up yet but was planning on it today. I'll do it tubeless on 24mm Giant carbon rims and take a measurement this afternoon or soon after. I'll get you a pic as well.


----------



## flowbike (Apr 18, 2011)

the non-labeled Contis are the Non-BCC, mostly used by the OEMs, because they are cheap (made in Taiwan, not Germany)
The X-King 2.4 racesport has about 680 gramms, the Protection around 100 gramm more.

additional Information: Rubber queen (trail King) 2.2 Racesport: also 680 gramms,
All of the 29" Conti Racesport i have(MK, XK, RQ), made no bigger problems on tubeless (on a Pacenti TL28)


dnlwthrn said:


> Yes, there are definitely at least two different versions being listed. The Racesports are much lighter than the Protection. The one that I weighed was not labeled as anything other than X-King, so that makes a third option as well. FWIW, I got my from CRC around the end of the year.


----------



## chpfly (Oct 22, 2007)

Hans Dampf -

29x2.35 Claimed 850

864
878


----------



## Benuki (Feb 21, 2009)

Specialized S-Works Ground Control 29x2.1: 

Claimed 605g
Actual 594g and 603g


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Schwalbe Rocket Ron EVO, 29 X 2.1

-481g
-485g


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

Le Duke said:


> How wide are the Michelins, Silentfoe? Actually a true 2.0?


Sorry for the LONG delay. Finally got them mounted up. They just were barely sealed up tubeless so I know it'll stretch a bit but not that much. 1.81 inches. Definitely NOT 2.0.


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

Spech. ground control, control casing - 2.3 - 713 actual, 710 claimed.

Side note - Looks the same size as the 2.1 I've had for a year. Volume sucks for a "2.3".


----------



## KLF (Apr 29, 2007)

Conti X-King 29x2.4 Racesport (German- Black Chili) 
Claimed: 640g Continental Bicycle - X-King 
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Maxxis Minion DHF 2.5 TR/EXO: 1025g, claimed 1015g (this tire has TR but not EXO on the sidewall?)
Maxxis Minion DHRII 2.3 TR/EXO: 864g, claimed 855g


----------



## NickyTee (Oct 19, 2004)

Maxxis Minion DHF 2.5 TR EXO 3C MaxTerra

i) 1034g
ii) 1043g


----------



## savechief (Jun 8, 2004)

Maxxis Ikon, 29x2.20 (3C/EXO)
Claimed = 590 grams
Actual = 619 grams

Maxxis Ardent, 29x2.40 (EXO)
Claimed = 805 grams
Actual = 839 grams


----------



## gvs_nz (Dec 13, 2009)

Conti X-King 29 x 2.4 Racesport 

1 @ 609g
[email protected] 641g


----------



## loginhater (Jul 15, 2009)

Bontrager 29-1 expert 2.0.

Tire 1 is 526g, tire 2 is 565g.


----------



## -Todd- (Jun 13, 2011)

92gli said:


> Spech. ground control, control casing - 2.3 - 713 actual, 710 claimed.
> 
> Side note - Looks the same size as the 2.1 I've had for a year. Volume sucks for a "2.3".


Mine is huge, what are you comparing it to?


----------



## rapsac (Sep 26, 2004)

Schwalbe Racing Ralph 29 2.25 TLR Snakeskin: 3 samples


----------



## rapsac (Sep 26, 2004)

Schwalbe Rocket Ron 29 2.25 (2013) TLR Snakeskin: 3 samples with one crazy outlier (re-weighed 3 times with some disbelief)


----------



## JGL (Sep 24, 2007)

Panaracer Driver 29x2.2
612 g


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

rapsac said:


> Schwalbe Rocket Ron 29 2.25 (2013) TLR Snakeskin: 3 samples with one crazy outlier (re-weighed 3 times with some disbelief)


Maybe the 3rd elastic band is super-heavy.


----------



## steelhmr (Sep 30, 2011)

Geax Gato 29x2.3 (folding, non-TNT)

Tire 1 - 770 grams
Tire 2 - 764 grama


----------



## brado (May 13, 2010)

Conti X-King 2.2 ProTection 610 g
WTB Bronson 2.2 740 g


----------



## brado (May 13, 2010)

Conti Mtn King 2.2 Protection 707
Conti X King 2.2 Protection 636

Is this: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ApcNMgTrSzkTcmpCbmF5Y0Q0cmd6VGdTN0JsUWotQnc&hl=en#gid=0
still being updated?


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

brado said:


> Conti Mtn King 2.2 Protection 707
> Conti X King 2.2 Protection 636
> 
> Is this: still being updated?


Of course.


----------



## benkkc (Nov 20, 2012)

Maxxis Crossmark 29x2.1 690g


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

Meltingfeather has an excellent one in his signature.


----------



## Outrage (Sep 21, 2013)

Continental race king 29 2.2 607 & 608 gram


----------



## Outrage (Sep 21, 2013)

I forgot to mention, they are Protection


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

Rocket Ron Snakeskin 2.25 - 596

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## DennisF (Nov 4, 2011)

Conti Race King ProTection 29x2.2, 603 grams. Tubeless-ready installation on Bontrager Mustang rims was easy.


----------



## randyharris (Jul 1, 2009)

643 grams Maxxis Ikon 3C EXO Tubeless Ready 29" Tire - 29 x 2.2" (Folding Bead)

807 grams Continental Mountain King ProTection 29r Tire 2014 - 29 x 2.4" (Folding)


----------



## CrozCountry (Mar 18, 2011)

*Geax Saguaro and Schwalbe Nobby Nic*

Geax Saguaro 29x2.2	730g

Schwalbe Nobby Nic 29x2.25 Pacestar TL Ready SnakeSkin
680g and 686g, average 683g
(Claimed weight is 650g)

I wish they made the Nobby Nic in trailstar or gatestar compounds. Whats an alternative?


----------



## h82crash (Dec 24, 2009)

Continental Race King 2.2 Race sport-535g
Bontrager XR1 Team Issue 1.9-485g
2 WTB Prowler SL 2.1- 725g-731g


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

Spech. Ground control grid 2.3 - 769g, claimed - 760


----------



## Bnystrom (Apr 28, 2007)

Here are more you can add:

Small Block 8 2.1": 616 and 632

Rocket Ron 2.25" Snakeskin TL ready: 638 and 622


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Anybody weigh the Ritchey WCS Shield 29x2.1? They claim incredible off-camber and cornering grip, tubeless-ready and 554g!!!


----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)

Rocket Ron 2.25 Snake Skin TL 635 and 665. Apparently I got fat ones.


----------



## Bnystrom (Apr 28, 2007)

The amount of variation is pretty surprising. As a former Q/A and Q/C Engineer, I don't understand why they cannot hold tighter tolerances than that.


----------



## CrozCountry (Mar 18, 2011)

Bnystrom said:


> The amount of variation is pretty surprising. As a former Q/A and Q/C Engineer, I don't understand why they cannot hold tighter tolerances than that.


Its rubber not metal, and its press molded, not injected or cut (like plastics and metals)


----------



## Bnystrom (Apr 28, 2007)

I'm aware of that, but they can still control the amount of material they use in each tire, which should keep the weight consistent. It also makes me wonder if the rubber they're using is a consistent density & hardness. Variations of 5-10 grams seem reasonable, but when you see 50 gram differences, that's a lot of extra material in the tire somewhere. It seems that the manufacturing tolerances on MTB tires are pretty lax.


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

Bnystrom said:


> The amount of variation is pretty surprising. As a former Q/A and Q/C Engineer, I don't understand why they cannot hold tighter tolerances than that.


The variation in weight is primarily caused by the amount of rubber in the tire. A small amount of variation is in the amount of rubber calendared into the fabric, and the majority of variation in the extruded tread compound.

Variation at the extruder is related to the viscosity of the compound (which is due to variation in raw materials), temperature, head pressure, belt speed, and other factors. There are things one can do to reduce the variation, but they aren't cheap. Tread that falls out of spec must be scrapped or reworked. Reworking a lot of tread that contains two or three different compounds isn't possible.

Take the Maxxis Maxxlite 285 and 29. These are guaranteed to be at or below the advertised weight. Every piece of green tread must be weighed, every green tire must be weighed, and every cured tire is weighed. But the majority of the added cost comes from the amount of tread that is out of tolerance and must be scrapped.

Anyhow, the point I'm trying to make is that reducing weight variation at the extruder is an expensive undertaking. So the manufacturer has to weigh the ROI against the expense.


----------



## DennisF (Nov 4, 2011)

Another Continental Race King ProTection 29x2.2: 615 grams. 

Pretty close to the 603 grams of the first one I got. Purchased at different places, so likely different runs.


----------



## Bnystrom (Apr 28, 2007)

Thanks for the details; that explains a lot. I guess it's good to know that any excess weight is in the tread where at least it's useful, rather than having dead weight somewhere else.


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

Bnystrom said:


> Thanks for the details; that explains a lot. I guess it's good to know that any excess weight is in the tread where at least it's useful, rather than having dead weight somewhere else.


Useful? Well, it slightly improves puncture resistance at the expense of rolling resistance.


----------



## TedS123 (Dec 2, 2009)

Maxxis Ikon 29 x 2.35 EXO, non-tubeless ready: 684 g

Much less than the advertised 760 g :thumbup:. Been running one on the front since this summer and like it very well - love the width and volume and predictable traction as it is leaned over.

Just put one on the rear, too, replacing a 29 x 2.2 EXO to add some cush to my HT. Only have a couple rides in, but so far the 2.35 has taken the edge off the trail chatter nicely. Will have a better idea after a few longer rides, but the improved comfort seems worth the modest weight increase.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## GMM (Mar 2, 2004)

time








Maxxis Ardent - EXO / TR - 2.25 - 810 grams


----------



## GMM (Mar 2, 2004)

*Maxxis Ardent Race - EXO / TR - 747 Grams*


----------



## GMM (Mar 2, 2004)

*Maxxis High Roller 2.3 EXO/TR - 945 grams w/some stans residue*

No photo, but the tire came in at 947 grams with a bit of stans, but who's counting. Took it off after 3 rides. May use again in the high mountains.


----------



## machine4321 (Jun 3, 2011)

Sworks renegade 1.95

498g
501g

Not sure on the age of these As I picked them with a used wheel set. They were brand new wear wise


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

Weighed both SB8 tires that came stock on my Talon 29er. Wire bead DTC... 791 and 787.
Trying out a set of ($15/each) Douro Switch tires. One was 710,the other is pic'd here:


----------



## rapsac (Sep 26, 2004)

2.1" Schwalbe Thunder Burt evo TLR
449 gram (435 adv)


----------



## RajunCajun44 (Aug 12, 2012)

2 maxxis ignitor 29x2.1 EXO tires. 595 and 597 grams... very nice light tires and durable enough for our Arizona trails...


----------



## Devincicx (Nov 20, 2011)

My maxxis ardent 2,25x29 with skinwall came in at 650g and my maxxis ikon exo TR at 660g


----------



## arnea (Feb 21, 2010)

Onza Canis 29x2.25 (all black, not skinwall) from BMC Fourstroke: 625 and 656 gr. Claimed weight 660gr.


----------



## RajunCajun44 (Aug 12, 2012)

Brand new as of today, Maxxis Ignitor 29x2.1 EXO from amazon... 610 grams


----------



## mike_mtn (Jan 31, 2012)

Specialized Purgatory 29x2.3 GRID - claimed 795g, actual 790g


----------



## kamileq (Apr 23, 2009)

*Vredestein MTB Tires 29er Spotted Cat and Black Panther xrac*

Vredestein MTB Tires
such new product for 29er
not so much info on net
ordered it many for a team
quite big differences and from claimed catalog weight +15/20% !

Vredestein Spotted Cat 29x2.2 Tubeless Ready
695 g (lightest)
726 g (heaviest)
avg 710 g (claimed 585 g) from 5 pieces








Vredestein Black Panther xtrac 29x2.2 Tubeless Ready
646 g (lightest)
677 g (heaviest)
avg 664 g (claimed 590 g) from 13 pieces


----------



## jtc1 (Apr 13, 2004)

rapsac said:


> 2.1" Schwalbe Thunder Burt evo TLR
> 449 gram (435 adv)


Where did you find these in stock..and perhaps at a little discount? Looking for a pair


----------



## rapsac (Sep 26, 2004)

http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/thunder-burt-evo-tlr-29-x-2,10-107193/wg_id-8914


----------



## rapsac (Sep 26, 2004)

Schwalbe Rocket Ron 29x2,25" evo TLR pacestar 521 grams


----------



## rapsac (Sep 26, 2004)

Schwalbe Racing Ralph 29x2,35" evo TLR snakeskin pacestar 721 grams


----------



## BigDriveLittleWedge (Jan 2, 2014)

Tioga Venture 29 x 2.4 folding bead tires. 814 and 816 grams each


----------



## MSH (Jun 30, 2005)

Schwalbe Nobby Nic Evo SS 29x2.35 - 759g
Maxxis Ikon EXO 29x2.35 - 719g

Panaracer Driver Pro 29x2.2 - 589g


----------



## Man from Utopia (Jun 16, 2005)

*Maxxis Ardent 2.4*

Maxxis Ardent 2.4 EXO - 894 Grams

Almost 90 g overweight...ouch!


----------



## rapsac (Sep 26, 2004)

Schwalbe Hans Dampf 29x2.35 TLR Evo snakeskin trailstar 862 g (850 g claimed)









Schwalbe Nobby Nic 29x2.35 TLR Evo snakeskin pacestar 817 g (725 g claimed)


----------



## brmeyer135 (Mar 1, 2013)

Kenda Kozmik Lite II 29.2.00 120 TPI casing
529g and 526g


----------



## DirtDummy (Aug 22, 2005)

Continental Race King 2.2 ProTection 626 grams


----------



## rapsac (Sep 26, 2004)

Schwalbe Nobby Nic 29x2.35 TLR Evo snakeskin pacestar 723 g (725 g claimed)


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

Geax Goma 29"x2.25" foldable came in at 820g. Currently running as a rear and loving the tire!


----------



## Rogue426 (May 5, 2013)

Maxxis Ardent 29" x 2.25" LUST TR 885 g claimed 893 Actual
Maxxis Crossmark 29" x 2.10" EXO TR 685 g claimed 708 actual

Both beaded and set up tubeless with a floor pump painlessly.


----------



## JGL (Sep 24, 2007)

Continental Trail King Protection 2.2 820g (815g claimed)


----------



## JGL (Sep 24, 2007)

On-One Smorgasbord Enduro 887g


----------



## rapsac (Sep 26, 2004)

3 samples of Schwalbe Racing Ralph 29x2.35 evo tlr pacestar, now discontinued:
560 g, 579 g, 607 g (620 g claimed)


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

Vee Trax Fatty, 29x3.0, 120tpi: 861g actual (870g claimed). Aired up easily (tubeless - no weeping).


----------



## randyharris (Jul 1, 2009)

Maxxis Ardent 29x2.25" EXO Tubeless Ready, claimed 810 grams

Measured 789 grams
Width as measured with digital calipers is only 2.1" after half day at 35psi, and a good 4 hour ride. Wish it were the full 2.25", but 2.1" isn't egregious.


----------



## Cotharyus (Jun 21, 2012)

No info on any Vee tires? I'm specifically interested in the Fluid 2.35 and the Crown R 2.3. I've done a search, and basically come up empty handed.


----------



## JGL (Sep 24, 2007)

Rocket Ron Evo Snakeskin 2.25 640g

Panaracer Driver Pro 587g


----------



## brado (May 13, 2010)

Nobby nic 2.35. Evo, ss, tlr. 785


----------



## Momeraths (Jan 14, 2015)

This thread was great, until I got home and weighed things.

Maxxis IKON 2.2 3C exo tr - 649 (advertised is 605)
Maxxis Ardent Race 2.2 3C exo tr - 770 (advertised 720)

Clearly coming to Australia makes them fat. Wish I knew why.


----------



## arnea (Feb 21, 2010)

Continental X-King 29x2.4 Protection

735 and 732 gr actual weight. 760 gr (or 740 gr on UK site) claimed weight.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Schwalbe Furious Fred
50-622, 29x2.00
EVO, TL-Ready, PSC (Pacestar) compound

383g, 384g
(~360g claimed)


----------



## squareback (Sep 19, 2011)

phlegm said:


> Schwalbe Furious Fred
> 50-622, 29x2.00
> EVO, TL-Ready, PSC (Pacestar) compound
> 
> ...


Dayum!


----------



## Enlyl (Nov 30, 2010)

Michelin Wild Race`R Ultimate 29x2.25 - 576g (adv 555g)

Schwalbe Thunder Burt Evolution LiteSkin PaceStar Modell 2015 29x2.1 - 444g (adv 435g)

Schwalbe Racing Ralph Evolution LiteSkin PaceStar Modell 2015 29x2.25 - 590g (adv 535g)

Continental X-King Protection Model 2014 29x2.4 - 710g (adv 760g)

Continental Race King Protection Model 2014 29x2.2 - 646g (adv 645g)

Maxxis Ikon 3C MaxxSpeed TR 29x2.2 - 580g (adv 560g)

Continental Race King Race Sport Model 2014 29x2.2 - 514g (adv 535g)


----------



## glesoine (Jan 26, 2006)

On One Chunky Monkey 2.4 Enduro 978 grams.


----------



## cypis007 (Mar 12, 2009)

Maxxis IKON 29x2.2 3C TR - 598g:
Maxxis ARDENT RACE 29x2.2 3C TR - 696g:


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Just me, or are the pics above massive?


----------



## Cotharyus (Jun 21, 2012)

Vee Rubber Speed-R 2.4 - picked up two of them. Advertised weight is 750 +- 30. Actual weights are 705 and 730


----------



## rapsac (Sep 26, 2004)

2015 Nobby Nic 2.25 evo liteskin pacestar 605g advertised, 638g weighed.


----------



## islander (Jan 21, 2004)

Nobby Nic TLE Trailstar 2.35 claimed at 725g but weighs in at 823g and 818g










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danbolba (Apr 22, 2015)

Mavic Crossmax Quest 2.35 x 29 = 805gr
Mavic CrossRoc Roam 2.20 x 29 = 775gr


----------



## Rockrover (Jul 4, 2012)

Specialized Slaughter 2.3 - Grid casing: 1000g's even.


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

Schwalbe Rocket Ron 29x2.25 Evo lite skin pacestar

532 g


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

Schwalbe Hans Dampf Trailstar 29x2.35 - 821 gm


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rapsac (Sep 26, 2004)

Continental Speedking II 29x2.2 RS BlackChili

461 and 474 grams (465 grams advertised)


----------



## martinf01 (Aug 26, 2008)

Maxxis DHR 2 TR Exo 840gr (claimed 825gr.)
Maxxis Ardent 2.25 Maxxpro 781gr. (claimed 740gr.)
Maxxis Ardent 2.4 Exo Maxxpro 820gr (claimed 795gr.)


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## rapsac (Sep 26, 2004)

Continental Raceking 29x2.2 RS blackchili 2 samples, both 535 gram (alas no scale picture taken)


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

Hans Dampf 2.35 Trailstar 821gm
Purgatory 2.3 Grid 820gm


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

After reading a dozen or so pages... it looks like Schwalbe are sand baggin when it comes to their weights, to up sales ^^ lawsuit, anyone?

Conti's look to be most honest of the bunch (or just better QC?)

Was thinking of getting a 15' NN 29x2.35 Evo, SS, Pacestar - but if it's going to be 70-100g overweight I might have to try Conti MK 2.4 Pro+BC!?

Spesh tires look ok also (weight wise) maybe a Purg Grid 2.3?

Oh the choices o_0 tis why I have a tire fetish =)

-------------------------------------
Opinions are like A-holes... everybody 
has one & they're usually full of...??


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Best way to combat that is to return tires that are grossly overweight. Enough pushback from retailers should move the needle.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

^Actually I prefer the heavier ones, they seem to have less porous sidewalls when used tubeless.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

bsieb said:


> ^Actually I prefer the heavier ones, they seem to have less porous sidewalls when used tubeless.


Haven't you been reading the 15' NN thread!?

Apparently they leak like a submarine with a sunroof!!

Sent from my Kin[G]_Pad ™


----------



## Enlyl (Nov 30, 2010)

Maxxis Ardent Race 29X2.20 3C/EXO/TR 722gr. and 730gr. (adv. 720)


----------



## machine4321 (Jun 3, 2011)

29x2.2 sworks fastrak 584g
2 29x1.95 renegade sworks 498g 501g

Abit more then advertised


----------



## Jerz_subbie (Sep 1, 2012)

Forte Tsali 29" folding bead 620g
Forte Psgah 29" folding bead 665g

Mounted up tubeless pretty easily on WTB Freq rims.


----------



## WV_XCE (Dec 29, 2004)

Zachariah said:


> Anybody weigh the Ritchey WCS Shield 29x2.1? They claim incredible off-camber and cornering grip, tubeless-ready and 554g!!!


I rode one and it was a very good rear tire for the tread depth on it. It rolls great and has good traction for all but deeper mud and loose fall leafs and such. Off camber traction is very good and it is outstanding on wet stuff. Very good rubber compound. For reference I ride in the WV high mountains around Canaan Valley (wet and rocky). Only reason I replaced it was the very small volume and I wanted some more sidewall protection (although for a light tire I had no issue with it; it just made me think too much about it). Weight on mine was 570g (after being used with Stans, probably lighter when new). It is way better that my Rocket Ron, Racing Ralph and Small Bock 8. With it on the back and a Ritchey Z-Max evolution (630) up front you can not go wrong. If my bike had a little higher BB I would still be running this combo but constant pedal strikes have me on high volume 2.4's now.


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

Enlyl said:


> Maxxis Ardent Race 29X2.20 3C/EXO/TR 722gr. and 730gr. (adv. 720)


I received one yesterday that is 782.


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

*Bontrager Team Issue XR0*

Bontrager Team Issue XR0 29x2.1 (430g claimed): 442g and 439.2g.


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

*Thunder Burt 2.1 w Snakeskin*

Thunder Burt 29x2.1 (Evo, Pacestar, Snakeskin, 515g claimed): 512.8g and 506.3g.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Wow, unusual to see them under claimed, especially both. Go to Las Vegas now and bet something, 'cause you're on a lucky streak.


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

*Maxxis Aspen*

Maxxis Aspen 29x2.1 (Dual compound, non EXO, non TR, 565g claimed): 554.5g and 539.4g.


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

*Ritchey WCS Shield*

Ritchey WCS Shield 29x2.1 (Blackwall, 554g claimed): 567.4g and 578.8g.


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

*CONTI Race King 2.0*

Continental RaceKing 29x2.0 (Racesport, black chili, 495g claimed): 474.5g and 468.2g.


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

Bet you can't tell from last 5 posts I'm searching for the elusive perfect tire good for both race training and race day. I liked the Thunder Burts and Bdontragers, but the tread wore quickly. The Contis are on deck, and look very enticing. I'm in So Cal, so until El Nino hits, things are dry, hard, and dusty.


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

phlegm said:


> Wow, unusual to see them under claimed, especially both. Go to Las Vegas now and bet something, 'cause you're on a lucky streak.


Maybe tire makers are discovering "under promise, over deliver."


----------



## Silverback Storm (Dec 3, 2015)

PV523672 Hutchinson COBRA 29x2.25 Tubeless Ready Hardskin RR - claimed 695g - actual 776g
PV523672 Hutchinson COBRA 29x2.25 Tubeless Ready Hardskin RR - claimed 695g - actual 801g


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

Wow, claimed v real not even close. Beyond error margin to outright lie. Exclude Hutch from my above comment!


----------



## Silverback Storm (Dec 3, 2015)

Yes, but i see 730 grams on few sites so its little more close, anyway it's great tire and looks very durable, far more then Schwable, Conti. I will post 2xPhyton top 29' model here till end of the year or next year.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

MattMay said:


> Ritchey WCS Shield 29x2.1 (Blackwall, 554g claimed): 567.4g and 578.8g.
> 
> View attachment 1029699
> 
> ...


Yes...but still hooks-up BETTER than:

~ Kenda Slant Six 29
~ Continental Race King 2.2
~ Schwalbe Racing Ralph, Rocket Ron
~ Maxxis Ikon, Crossmark
~ Specialized S-Works Fast Trak LK
~ WTB Vulpine, Prowler


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

Nobby Nic 2.22 Double Defense 761 gm 

Purgatory Grid 810 gm

Hans Dampf Trailstar 860 gm

Ardent 2.4 EXO 2C 834 gm

Nobby Nic 2.35 Pacestar Snakeskin 760 gm

Nobby Nic 2.35 Trailstar Snakeskin 820 gm !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## randyharris (Jul 1, 2009)

2015 Schwalbe Hobby Nic 29x2.35 PaceStar and Snakeskin, model H463

tire 1: 748 grams
tire 2: 769 grams


----------



## WV_XCE (Dec 29, 2004)

Ritchey Shield

Plus super easy and reliable to set up tubeless. Mine lost about a psi/week.

Try that with a RaceKing SS.



Cayenne_Pepa said:


> Yes...but still hooks-up BETTER than:
> 
> ~ Kenda Slant Six 29
> ~ Continental Race King 2.2
> ...


----------



## llatsni (Feb 14, 2006)

Very helpful thread!

- Onza Canis 2.25 RC2 C3 120 TLR >>> 646g (590 claimed)
- Maxxis Ikon 2.2 3C EXO TR >>> 607g (640 claimed)
- Schwalbe Nobby Nic Evo 2.25 Pacestar Double Defense TLE >>> 740g (760 claimed)


----------



## Silverback Storm (Dec 3, 2015)

Hutchinson Python (1st ver.) 29x2.1 Tubeless Ready Hardskin RR - claimed 650g - actual 651g

Hutchinson Python (1st ver.) 29x2.1 Tubeless Ready Hardskin RR - claimed 650g - actual 665g


----------



## llatsni (Feb 14, 2006)

Schwalbe Racing Ralph Evo 2.25 Pacestar Double Defense TLE >>> 697g (675 claimed)



EDIT: I was a bit surprised by this actually. I was hoping - like the Nobby Nic DD - that it would be lighter than advertised... not heavier! 40g in the difference is disappointing. I suspect the carcass is actually the same as the Nobby and that the only real difference is the tread.

Let's hope it makes up for itself by being noticeably faster rolling!


----------



## oneupme (Jan 4, 2016)

Giving back to the community...

WTB Weirwolf TCS 29x2.3, listed weight on WTB's website is 780g. The two I bought:

Tire 1: 720g
Tire 2: 733g

Very pleasantly surprised. I am coming from Kenda Honey Badger XC Pro SCT 29x2.05, listed weight of 645g, actual weight was 657g and 648g. I am very happy that a quarter inch wider tire and notably more aggressive tread pattern adds such a modest weight penalty.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

oneupme said:


> Giving back to the community...
> 
> WTB Weirwolf TCS 29x2.3, listed weight on WTB's website is 780g. The two I bought:
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting, and interesting to see both well below the mfg claimed weight. (For some reason many are way-way higher.)

Love the those tires, but they are heavy.


----------



## JackieTreehorn8 (Mar 12, 2016)

Vee XCV 2.25= 782, 776 (advertised 670?)
Maxxis Ardent 2.4 Exo 60a TL= 849 (advertised 800?)
Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2.25 Evo Snakeskin Pacestar TL= 643 (advertised 605?)


----------



## Mutantclover (Oct 1, 2006)

Maxxis Ardent 29x2.4 TR DC, 796 grams and 798 grams new. (Advertised 775)

Maxxis Ikon 29x2.35 EXO TR 3C Maxxspeed, 724 grams and 714 grams couple rides. (Advertised 740)


----------



## carlostruco (May 22, 2009)

Schwalbe Racing Ralph 29x2.25 Pace Star EVO TL-R - 535g, 538g (2015) 555g, 558g (2012)

Onza Canis 29x2.25 C3 120 Tubeless ready - 615g, 621g (2013) 640g (2015)

Continental Race King 29x2.2 Protection - 634g, 629g (2015)

Contiental X-King 29x2.2 Protection 689g (2015)


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

llatsni said:


> - Onza Canis 2.25 RC2 C3 120 TLR >>> 646g (590 claimed)


Looks like you may have grabbed the advert weight for a 27.5.
Onza says 700g for the 29er.
:thumbsup:


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

Friendly reminder to all:
You're likely wasting yours and others' time if you make incomplete submissions. Keeping up with this is a task, especially if I have to try and figure out what each tire is because not all specs are listed.
-mgmt


----------



## llatsni (Feb 14, 2006)

meltingfeather said:


> Looks like you may have grabbed the advert weight for a 27.5.
> Onza says 700g for the 29er.
> :thumbsup:


Weird, this page says very different things:
ONZATIRES - CANIS


----------



## JGL (Sep 24, 2007)

WTB Vigilante 29x2.3 TCS "light" 933 g vs 900 g claimed


----------



## rusty904 (Apr 25, 2008)

Schwalbe Thunder Burt 29x2.25 Snakeskin advertised at 575g, mine came in at 635g. Pretty disappointing margin of error for a racing tire.

I was thinking about taking my racing ralph off and putting the thunder burt on for the rolling resistance on a 6hr race but I may leave the ralph on since the burt is so much heavier.


----------



## machine4321 (Jun 3, 2011)

2 Conti X-King 2.2 racesport 
540g
561g
Advertised at 555g


----------



## excaliber (May 1, 2012)

Vittoria Mezcal 29er G+ 2.25 stated weight 700 gr actual 691/ 694 for the pair.


----------



## cuuc (Feb 21, 2011)

Schwalbe Rocket Ron 29x2.25 Evo, Liteskin. Measured weight 515 and 570 (!). Claimed wt 520 gr.


----------



## machine4321 (Jun 3, 2011)

Continental Race king racesport 2.2
528
520
Clamied 540(some claim 530) not sure on the age as they came off mt 13' vertex

So going through the posts, it looks like Conti has the best record for consistancy (if not coming in under claimed) really surprised by schwalbe specs being all ove the place.


----------



## llatsni (Feb 14, 2006)

Schwalbe Thunder Burt 2.25 Snakeskin - 603g


----------



## carlostruco (May 22, 2009)

Two more samples of Onza Canis 29x2.25 C3 120 RC2 Tubeless Ready: 627g and 643g. 

This is my second time around with Onza Canis and this tire has incredible grip and durability. I put those tires through the TSEpic without a single scratch plus a couple of marathons trough very rocky terrain. Consider this...exactly one year ago on Onza Canis I won the same race I flatted yesterday with Race King Protection's...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## llatsni (Feb 14, 2006)

The grip from the Canis really is surprising. However I think the bead is a little weak: It's the only tyre I've ever managed to tear completely off the rear rim. I wasn't running silly pressures either, about 28psi on a Ryde Trace XC (21mm internal width).

I pulled them off at that point and went Schwalbe, but I'd be tempted to try again on the front, as they're quite light for the volume and seem to roll well for the level of grip offered.

Canis up front, Thunder Burt out back could be a really nice 'hedging your bets' setup.


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

Onza Ibex 2.4 120 - 886 grams, advertised - 880 grams, volume is not as great as a Hans or Ardent 2.4. 

Bontrager XR4 Expert - 838 grams, advertised 830 grams


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Enlyl (Nov 30, 2010)

Specialized Renegade Control 2Bliss Ready 2.3 - 610 gr (adv 620 gr)


----------



## llatsni (Feb 14, 2006)

Rocket Ron 2.25 Snakeskin - 656g (dissapointing: 610 claimed)
Racing Ralph 2.25 Snakeskin - 627g (bang on: 630 claimed)


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Ikon 29x2.35 exo 3c TR - 700g, 740g (claimed 740g). 

These are impressive tires, mounted and aired up much like a ust tire. I installed the heaviest one on the rear, thinking it might be more durable.


----------



## carlostruco (May 22, 2009)

Enlyl said:


> Specialized Renegade Control 2Bliss Ready 2.3 - 610 gr (adv 620 gr)


I am interested on this tire...let me know how it goes...


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

Maxxis aggressor 2.3 exo tr - 925g and 939g. Claimed 900.


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

New Maxxis Ikon 29x2.0 (non EXO): 554g. (560g claimed)

Best 29er race tire I've tried for Southern Cal conditions. I have the 27.5x2.2 on my trail bike. Love the fact that both bikes now have same tires.


----------



## rapsac (Sep 26, 2004)

4x Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2016 29 x 2.35" TLE Pacestar
758g, 762g, 824g, 837g, where 765 grams is claimed


----------



## adrenalnjunky (Jul 28, 2007)

Man - 70 grams difference in those is pretty significant. More than a quarter-pound of rotating weight.


----------



## machine4321 (Jun 3, 2011)

Because if the huge variations I see with schwalbes I wouldnt take the chance on buying any.


----------



## rapsac (Sep 26, 2004)

I bought 4 and will send the heaviest 2 back.


----------



## S-Worker (Jan 8, 2010)

2x Schwalbe RocketRon Liteskin 2.25
532 & 553 g


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

Maxxis Aggressor 2C EXO TR - 915gm, claimed 900gm

Specialized Purgatory GRID - 795gm, claimed 795gm


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

Wtb trail boss 2.4 tcs light. Tire 1 865g, tire 2 832g. Claimed 917g. The lighter one has holes in the sidewall so it's going back.


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

Another wtb trail boss tcs light 2.4 - 909g.


----------



## rusty904 (Apr 25, 2008)

Schwalbe Rock Razor SS 2.35 716g

Forte Pisgah II 2.35 Tubeless Ready (This one is enormous) 957g

Pretty Solid combo btw


----------



## JGL (Sep 24, 2007)

Vittoria Mezcal 29er G+ 2.25 TNT stated weight 700g actual 727g.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Schwalbe Magic Mary 29x2.35 Trailstar EVO: 901 g

Schwalbe Nobby Nic 29x2.35 Pacestar EVO: 806 g


----------



## preda_0 (Feb 18, 2012)

Schwalbe Rocket Ron SS 29x2.25 653g - claimed 610


----------



## Enlyl (Nov 30, 2010)

carlostruco said:


> Specialized Renegade Control 2Bliss Ready 2.3 - 610 gr (adv 620 gr)
> I am interested on this tire...let me know how it goes...


Pump up tubeless with no problem. It need sealant to hold on air, 80 ml of Stan's is OK. 
It goes really fast, like Conti Race King Race Sport, but more slippery when wet


----------



## Chicane32 (Jul 12, 2015)

Maxxis DHR 2 3C Max Terra, Exo,TR 888g / 825 claimed 
Maxxis DHF 3C Max Terra, Exo, TR 939g / 925 claimed

Both weighed with Tag/ zip tie. Only 50g apart, instead of the 100g claimed.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Bontrager XR4 Team Issue 29x2.30 = 772g

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Enlyl (Nov 30, 2010)

Schwalbe Ice Spiker Pro Evo LiteSkin 2.25 - 930gr x2 (adv 890)


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Maxxis Forekaster 29x2.35 TR EXO 120 TPI claimed 730g/actual 730g

Conti MTN King II 2.4 Protection 850g


----------



## wheeler5378 (Apr 23, 2013)

Bought 2 pieces of Schwalbe thunderburt 29x2.25 evo snakeskin TubelessEasy . Weighed in at 650g and 668g ! 
Ridiculous weight difference from the advertised 575g weight from schwalbe.


----------



## randyharris (Jul 1, 2009)

(2) Maxxis Forekaster 29x2.35, each within a gram or two of 735 grams.

Spot on to what Maxxis claims:

Forekaster | Maxxis Tires USA


----------



## llatsni (Feb 14, 2006)

*sigh*

Another overweight Schwalbe:
Nobby Nic 2.35 Snakeskin Trailstar 803g (765g advertised)


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

Ikon 2.35 3c/exo/tr - 767 vs 740 claimed.


----------



## manitou2200 (Apr 28, 2006)

Most tires vary some in weight. My Ikon 2.35 3c EXO was 735g out of the package. My Nobby Nic 2.35 SS Trail Star was 750g. My Ardent 2.4 EXO DC was 805g on the nose.


----------



## noot (Jul 7, 2008)

Magic Mary 29x2.35: 912g
Rock Razor 29x2.35: 718g


----------



## ECR (Sep 25, 2013)

4x Schwalbe Big One 29 x 2.35 LiteSkin
claim = 440g
actual = 427g, 468g, 469g, 501g


----------



## oweya (Sep 15, 2005)

2x Nobby Nic 2.25 SnakeSkin, TL Easy Evo PaceStar. Claimed: 710g. Actual: 729g and 717g.


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

Maxxis DHF 2.5 3C EXO, 1023gm, claimed 1005gm
Maxxis DHR2 2.3 2C EXO, 851gm, claimed 855gm


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## llatsni (Feb 14, 2006)

Three more Nobby Nic 2.35 Snakeskin Trailstars (765g claimed)

#1: 794
#2: 786
#3: 773

Keeping #3, the other 3 are going back.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Three Nobby Nic SS 29 x 2.25"

724g
727g
729g

These weights included tag and rubber band holding them closed. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## ECR (Sep 25, 2013)

Weight on Schwalbe tires are all over the place!

4x Schwalbe Big One 29 x 2.35 SnakeSkin TL-Easy
claim = 530g
actual = 525g, 541g, 574g, 587g


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

llatsni said:


> Three more Nobby Nic 2.35 Snakeskin Trailstars (765g claimed)
> 
> #1: 794
> #2: 786
> ...


Have 3x tyres, keeping one and giving 3 back ^^

Must have missed something here o_0

Guessing you've bought 4?

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## ECR (Sep 25, 2013)

I bought the Schwalbe Big One 29 x 2.35 SnakeSkin TL-Easy tires because the LiteSkin version leaked like a sieve through numerous pin-sized holes. The SnakeSkins are supposed to be tubeless, but without tire sealant, they leak really bad also. Inflate to 45lbs before ride and only 17lbs remain at end of ride. I have never added tire sealant to my Chupacabras in over a year of riding and they still only lose 1lb/day on my Derby rims.

I bought these latex tubes to use in combination with the LiteSkins. 130+440=570g < 574g & 587g SnakeSkins. Will report back in future on the performance of this combo.

8/20 Report:
So far/so good! Inflated to 45lb with no noticeable air loss over couple hours of riding, although they did lose 4lbs after sitting for a day.

8/28 Report:
Lost 8lbs after sitting for 3 days (45-37).

4x Michelin AirComp Latex 26x2.2
claim = 130g
actual = 131g, 131g, 131g, 134g


----------



## HaakonJohansen (Jan 27, 2016)

ECR said:


> 4x Schwalbe Big One 29 x 2.35 LiteSkin
> claim = 440g
> actual = 427g, 468g, 469g, 501g
> 
> ...


That's a huge difference! Have you contacted Sewable about it?


----------



## ECR (Sep 25, 2013)

HaakonJohansen said:


> That's a huge difference! Have you contacted Sewable about it?


I contacted them online, but they never responded.


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

DHR2 WT 3C EXO - 971gm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HaakonJohansen (Jan 27, 2016)

ECR said:


> I contacted them online, but they never responded.


The weight of the heaviest one just isn't acceptable, IMO. I've been lucky with my 27.5x2.1 Thunder Burt LiteSkins. Both of them were just 2-4 grams different from stated weight, if I remember correctly. The mass isn't evenly distributed though. And the main problem is not the valve stems btw (apart from their 4 gram weight of course), before anyone asks.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Nobby Nic Evo Snakeskin 29x2.35 TrailStar - 812g









Nobby Nic Evo Snakeskin 29x2.35 PaceStar - 838g


----------



## DennisF (Nov 4, 2011)

Maxxis:

Ikon 3C EXC 2.2, 566 grams, advertised 595 grams.

Ardent Race 3C EXO TR 2.35, 731 grams, advertised 745 grams.

BTW, I got the Ikon as a door prize. It is not designated tubeless ready, but it mounted and sealed to a Stan's Crest just fine.


----------



## Chicane32 (Jul 12, 2015)

Maxxis Aggressor 29" Exo, Tr- Actual and claimed dead on 900g.


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

Bontrager SE4 Team Issue 2.4 - 918gm


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TedS123 (Dec 2, 2009)

Maxxis Forekaster 29x2.35 EXO TR:
Claimed: 735g
Tire 1: 743g - pretty close! 
Tire 2: 756g - slightly higher, but still within reason.
Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## llatsni (Feb 14, 2006)

Any new rolly, grippy & tough tyres going on the scales?

Ideally I'd like something bang inbetween a racing ralph and a nobby nic (on all fronts: rolling, weight, grip, toughness)


----------



## randyharris (Jul 1, 2009)

Maxxis Forekaster


----------



## adrenalnjunky (Jul 28, 2007)

Just curious if there's a 27.5" thread like this? I don't see one, and just picked up a new bike on that platform.


----------



## noot (Jul 7, 2008)

Schwalbe nobby nic 29x2.6
Claimed 855g
Actual:
792g (pacestar) 
842g (trailstar)


----------



## newoldskool (Oct 8, 2005)

2017 Fast Track grid 29x2.1,claimed 670g, actual 712g


----------



## jmcdev1 (Jan 1, 2011)

2017 Purgatory 29 x 2.3 Grid 2Bliss 58-622, 814 gms, claimed 795.


----------



## Enlyl (Nov 30, 2010)

New sample of Schwalbe Ice Spiker Pro Evo LiteSkin 2.25 - 965gr (adv 890)


----------



## jmcdev1 (Jan 1, 2011)

Nobby Nic 29 x 2.35 Pacestar Snakeskin Tubeless Easy Evo: 717gms. Claimed 765.


----------



## Bigjunk1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Diamondback Sortie 29x2.1
My two tires were 680 grams and 660 grams so 670 grams would be an average per tire. Fairly lite for the large volume size they are.


----------



## Enlyl (Nov 30, 2010)

Maxxis Ardent Race 29X2.35 3C/EXO/TR - 758gr. & 760gr. (adv. 745)


----------



## Enlyl (Nov 30, 2010)

One more new sample of Schwalbe Ice Spiker Pro Evo LiteSkin 2.25 - 918gr (adv 890)


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

Maxxis forekaster 2.35 exo tr - 762g. 735 claimed.

Tire was very airtight without sealant so I don't mind the extra weight.


----------



## JGL (Sep 24, 2007)

Schwalbe Nobby Nic 29x2.6 snakeskin pacestar X2
Advertized: 855g 
Actual: 790g, 810g
162mm bead to bead


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

TRS + - 979gm, claimed 900gm. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lowball (Sep 1, 2006)

DrDon said:


> TRS + - 979gm, claimed 900gm.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


disregard


----------



## JackieTreehorn8 (Mar 12, 2016)

Maxxis Forekaster. 29x2.35. 120tpi. Exo. TR. 759g/735g listed
Maxxis Ardent Race. 29x2.2 TR 718g/720g listed


----------



## Enlyl (Nov 30, 2010)

Schwalbe Rocket Ron Performance Dual Compound 29x2.25 4 samples:
610
598
598
610gr (adv 570 gr)

Continental X-King RaceSport 29x2.4 612gr (adv 650gr)


----------



## Rist (Oct 15, 2009)

Schwalbe Thunder Burt Snakeskin TL-Easy 29x2.25"

1) 580g
2) 607g

Advertised weight: 575g


----------



## Enlyl (Nov 30, 2010)

Specialized S-Works Renegade 2Bliss Ready 29x2.3 - 574 gr (adv 570 gr)


----------



## sciencemike (Feb 6, 2016)

Schwalbe Nobby Nic 29x2.6" 
Snakeskin Trailstar TLE

Advertised: 855g

Actual: 808g and 839g


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

sciencemike said:


> Schwalbe Nobby Nic 29x2.6"
> Snakeskin Trailstar TLE
> 
> Advertised: 855g
> ...


What? Not just one, but 2 Schwalbe tires under claimed weight? Impossible! 

[In all seriousness, I suspect a scale issue.]


----------



## llatsni (Feb 14, 2006)

Schwalbe Magic Mary 2.35 Evo Snakeskin Trailstar - claimed 885g
1. 924
2. 945
3. 956
(I think I was unlucky with that draw)

Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.25 Evo Snakeskin Pacestar - claimed 710g
1. 738
2. 744
3. 750
(again, unlucky)

Continental X-King Protection 2.2 - claimed 655g
1. 630
2. 649
3. 673
(not just Schwalbe off the mark, but at least there's one under!)


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

llatsni said:


> ...
> (not just Schwalbe off the mark, but at least there's one under!)


Ha! Yep, not picking on Schwalbe by any means as all manufacturers seem to overstate their weights.

I think I've mentioned this before, but I still don't understand how this is such an inexact process - and in some cases the tires are significantly off. They use the same amount of liquid "goop" for each tire, yet there's this random element. Weird.


----------



## Enlyl (Nov 30, 2010)

phlegm said:


> I still don't understand how this is such an inexact process - and in some cases the tires are significantly off. They use the same amount of liquid "goop" for each tire, yet there's this random element. Weird.


Conti tire manufacturing






Sorry for off


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Enlyl said:


> Conti tire manufacturing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thx - very timely video. I'm even more confused now as to why the weights very so much - the process is even more precise than I imagined.


----------



## Chad_M (Jul 11, 2013)

I weighed a few newer tires this weekend:

New Specialized Renegade 2.3 29" 645 gr

New Specialized Fast Trak 2.3 29" 694 gr

Last years CST Ouster 2.3 29" 756 gr


----------



## smitty39 (Sep 8, 2016)

Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2.25 EVO Snakeskin Pacestar: 
Claimed 605g / Actual 620g

Schwalbe Rocket Ron 2.25 EVO Snakeskin Pacestar: 
Claimed 605g / Actual 600g


----------



## llatsni (Feb 14, 2006)

Determined to find a light Nobby Nic 2.25 Snakeskin I ordered a few more:

1. 735.3
2. 737.9
3. 740.1
4. 750.7

Still no luck. I give up.


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

Maxxis Aspen 29x2.25 Tubeless Ready non EXO:

581g
579g


----------



## llatsni (Feb 14, 2006)

Maxxis Ardent Race 2.2 3C EXO TR (claimed 720g) - 744g


----------



## llatsni (Feb 14, 2006)

I couldn't give up on the Nobby Nic... ordered from a new supplier:

NN 2.25 Snakeskin Pacestar (710g claimed):
1. 683g
2. 689g

!!! So light ones do exist !!!
It's absolutely insane that I've personally weighed these tyres with 67g swing. Maybe the new compounds will have better tolerances?

Got some Rocket Rons too ...

RR 2.25 Snakeskin Pacestar (610g claimed):
1. 634g
2. 638g

Both lighter than my last one!

Happy with that lot.

FWIW the Continental X-King Protection 2.2 is an utterly dreadful tyre. It looks and feels like plastic. Even at dangerously low pressures for me (rear @ 24psi) it felt very harsh - worse than Schwalbe Double Defence - and seemed to roll worse than DD's too, with no noticeable grip advantage over a Racing Ralph. It leaked sealant through the sidewalls too. Maybe it might last for ages, or be totally bullet proof, but I'll never know because I just couldn't wait to get it off the bike.


----------



## combfilter (Jan 10, 2012)

New RaRa Addix speed 29x2.25's. 
You couldn't have this happen if you tried but both of mine weighed exactly the same! I even tried tricking the scale with other tires in between.

(part number/sku)
11600251.03	57-622 (29 x 2.25 )	SnakeSkin, TL Easy	Addix Speed

Claimed weight 630g
Both of mine were 638g dead on the money.

Also I put some calipers on them. I have the older enve XC 29 rims. They are narrow as #$%^. My 2.2 specialized fast traks would come in at 1.99. These rara come in at 2.11 which is damn good for how narrow these xc29 rims make tires. On a more modern rim I am sure they will measure to 2.25 or even more.


----------



## Ketzal (Oct 30, 2016)

How's the new compound, where did you buy them from?


----------



## combfilter (Jan 10, 2012)

Ketzal said:


> How's the new compound, where did you buy them from?


Ordered them directly from schwalbe via my LBS. You can order them now straight from Schwalbe.

I personally don't notice any difference between previous rara's. I'd say at the same PSI these feel a "little" softer in the since of more plush. Not like softer as in the same psi I am not dinging my rims.

I am more interested in their supposed "longer life". I always liked rara's but at their price and literally the side knobs would tear after about 3-4 rides I just couldn't keep on buying them. I had switched to specialized s works tires because they were so light and nice tpi and great value. Now that they don't make s works any more and their new tires are big turds, i've gone back to try rara's. Spesh dropped the ball with their new "gripton" version of their tires. They are literally 250g heavier than previous fast traks and only 60tpi now.

I'll let you know after a few weeks of riding these. These are on my race tires so they wont see that much use, but if it looks like they really addressed their durability issues then I'll start putting these on my training wheelset.


----------



## llatsni (Feb 14, 2006)

Maxxis Minion DHR II 2.3 3C/EXO/TR

825 claimed - 872 weighed :-(

Maxxis up to Schwalbe tricks with that one. Disappointing.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

llatsni said:


> Maxxis Minion DHR II 2.3 3C/EXO/TR
> 
> 825 claimed - 872 weighed :-(
> 
> Maxxis up to Schwalbe tricks with that one. Disappointing.


29" tyre... What did you expect?

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## llatsni (Feb 14, 2006)

Maxxis Forekaster 2.35 EXO/TR

735 claimed - 757.3g weighed.

Not too far off. Happy with it. Thread looks like some sort of mashup of a Nobby Nic and a Rocket Ron - a good thing in my book.


----------



## -Todd- (Jun 13, 2011)

2017 Fast Track grid 29x2.3, claimed & actual 740g

2017 Fast Track control 29x2.3, claimed & actual 700g...


----------



## JGL (Sep 24, 2007)

Schwalbe Nobby Nic 29x2.6 snakeskin pacestar
Advertized: 855g Actual: 736g (not a typo)


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

JGL said:


> Schwalbe Nobby Nic 29x2.6 snakeskin pacestar
> Advertized: 855g Actual: 736g (not a typo)


That seems crazy. The only one I can find listed now @ 2.6 shows the revamped Addix compound, advertized @ 950g:

Size:
ETRTO 65-622 (29 x 2.60 Inch)
Type:
Folding
Compound:
Addix Speedgrip
Execution:
SnakeSkin, TL Easy, Apex
Color:
Black
Skin:
Snake
Weight:
950 g (34 oz)
Pressure:
1.50 - 2.60 Bar (20 - 38 psi)
Maximum load:
115 kg
EPI:
67
Profil:
HS463
Article number:
11601025
EAN:
4026495814843


----------



## JGL (Sep 24, 2007)

I got it from planet cyclery via ebay. 

2017 Schwalbe Nobby Nic EVO 29x2.60 PaceStar PSC TLE SnakeSkin 2.6 Tubeless Easy

SKU: TIR2507-418

I bought a couple earlier this year from Germany that were 810 and 790 grams. I saw the Addix version coming and wanted another that was more in the 800g range... but 736? It has me worried that they left out some parts.


----------



## noot (Jul 7, 2008)

JGL said:


> I got it from planet cyclery via ebay.
> 
> 2017 Schwalbe Nobby Nic EVO 29x2.60 PaceStar PSC TLE SnakeSkin 2.6 Tubeless Easy
> 
> ...


wow - if it has all its lugs, a bead, and is generally opaque in nature, you might be able to flip that one for more $$! 120g is nothing to sneeze at.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

ONZA Canis 29x2.25 Skinwall:

Front = 670g
Rear = 668g

Do not run this tire below 20psi. It actually performs best between 29-34psi. Looks like Racing Ralph.... grips like Ikon 2.35." Skinwall casing feels supple like a 120tpi one. Very fast on straights even rock gardens. Dry loose conditions is where this baby shines. My legs are loving it again. Get the Nino retro 90s look, without going full Dugast sew-ups. :thumbsup:


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

The NEW spech ground control grid 2.3 - 849g


----------



## trekninja (Oct 22, 2007)

29x2.25 onza canis Skinwall - 726g
29x2.25 onza svelt Skinwall - 705g


----------



## NP (Feb 19, 2016)

Schwalbe rocket ron evo snakeskin 29x2.25: 676/682g.
Schwalbe racing ralph evo snakeskin 29x2.25: 646g.
Schwalbe thunder burt snakeskin 29x2.1: 490g(?).
Specialized fast trak 2bliss (new) 29x2.3: 686/705g.
Old fast trak 29x2.2 631g.
Specialized renegade 2bliss (new) 29x2.1: 571g.
Old renegade 29x1.95 604g.


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

2.35 hans dampf addix soft, snakeskin, tle - 915g. 

Casing width is 60mm on a 25mm internal rim.


----------



## Enlyl (Nov 30, 2010)

Schwalbe Rocket Ron AddixSpeed LiteSkin 2.25 - 564 gr (adv. 520)


----------



## KLF (Apr 29, 2007)

*Panaracer Fat B Nimble 29x3.0*

Factory Specs are: 29×3.00 / 76-622/ Folding / 765g

My weights for two: 737g /739g

I measure the casing width (new tire) to be about 62.5mm @ 40 psi or about 60.5mm @ 16 psi mounted with tube on i24 rims. These are MUCH smaller than their designation - which is good or bad depending on what one is looking for. Essentially, they are a _true _2.4 to 2.5ish width.:thumbsup:


----------



## Rist (Oct 15, 2009)

Schwalbe Rocket Ron 29x2.25 Snakeskin Addix Speed - 676g (advertised 610g)


----------



## randyharris (Jul 1, 2009)

Vittoria Mezcal 29x2.25 G+ 710 grams actual.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

For future reference, thought I'd post this here. I randomly came across this site that measures rolling resistance across several tire brands:
https://www.bicyclerollingresistance.com/

If you are shopping for tires, you may be interested in this data, in addition to posted weights.


----------



## Twiggy (Feb 18, 2004)

WTB Ranger 29"x2.25 - 724g and 720g


----------



## skidad (May 23, 2005)

DrDon said:


> Bontrager SE4 Team Issue 2.4 - 918gm
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Just received
Bontrager SE4 Team Issue 29x2.4 910 grams 905 grams claimed
Bontrager XR4 Team Issue 29x2.4 790 grams 780 grams claimed

Mounted on new Bonty Line 30 Elite wheels with their rim strip and a floor pump no problem and holding at 50psi. Excellent system.


----------



## brado (May 13, 2010)

specialized ground control grid 2.3, 866g


----------



## SimonDP (Dec 19, 2017)

Pity Schwalbe's ADDIX Speed compound is SLOWER than the old Pacestar compound (according to bicyclerollingresistance.com tests), which is contrary to the company's claims. They also claimed the ADDIX Speed and Speed Grip has markedly better durability and grip (particularly the Speed Grip version), but those claims must be brought into question after the failure of their claims about lower rolling resistance. I had high hopes, but will now find it hard to trust the company again.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

SimonDP said:


> Pity Schwalbe's ADDIX Speed compound is SLOWER than the old Pacestar compound (according to bicyclerollingresistance.com tests), which is contrary to the company's claims. They also claimed the ADDIX Speed and Speed Grip has markedly better durability and grip (particularly the Speed Grip version), but those claims must be brought into question after the failure of their claims about lower rolling resistance. I had high hopes, but will now find it hard to trust the company again.


Well, here's something to consider:

A very slightly slower rolling tire can be faster overall than a faster rolling tire if it grips better in turns.

I mean, I know that I'm faster overall on NN 2.25/RaRa 2.25 than RaRa front and rear, despite the RaRa rolling faster.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Enlyl (Nov 30, 2010)

Continental Cross King RaceSport 2.2 - 560g (adv. 555)


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Well, I just rolled the Schwalbe dice and lost...

Nobby Nic 29x2.35" Snakeskinn TLE Addix Speedgrip.
Claimed weight: 765g
Actual weight: *839g*(+74g)

Magic Mary 29x2.35" Snakeskin TLE Addix Soft
Claimed weight: 885g
Actual weight: *937g*(+52g)

Do I win some kind of prize, or what?

Sharp contrast to my older...
Nobby Nic 29x2.25" Snakeskin TLE Pacestar
Claimed weight: 710g
Actual weight: 718g(+8g)

and new version(mismarked 2.55")...
Bontrager XR4 29x2.4" Team Issue
Claimed weight: 780g
Actual weight: 789g(+9g)

and...
Bontrager XR3 29x2.2" Team Issue
Claimed weight: 695g<<current claimed weight, my memory's not so great, but could have sworn they were previously listed at 680?
Actual weight: 681g(-14)


----------



## The Boz (Sep 28, 2011)

Generally speaking comparing the same sizes and types, which are lighter, the Schwalbe Racing Ralph’s or the Maxxis Ikon ?


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

The Boz said:


> Generally speaking comparing the same sizes and types, which are lighter, the Schwalbe Racing Ralph's or the Maxxis Ikon ?


Um... that's what the spreadsheet is for. Have a look.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Bontrager XR4 team issue 29x2.6


----------



## brado (May 13, 2010)

Spec ground control grid 2bliss ready. 29x2.3. 866g


----------



## steelhmr (Sep 30, 2011)

Vittoria Barzo TNT G+ 29x2.25 = 749 (720adv), 29x2.35 = 762 (745adv).


----------



## Rist (Oct 15, 2009)

Two Maxxis Aspen 29x2.25" EXO/TR/3C tyres (advertised weight: 645g) from 2018 Scott Spark RC:
1) 678g (+33g)
2) 642g (-3g)


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

*2.35 Ikon, 2.4 Ardent*

Not sure what the advertised weight is but don't mind a little extra. Less sealant is required for the thicker ones so it evens out. :thumbsup: 706, 887 gm.


----------



## Rist (Oct 15, 2009)

Four Vittoria Mezcal 29x2.25" G+ TNT tyres.
Website says they should be ~710g, on the package label it says 690g. Considering all Mezcal weights I've seen the website weight is probably more correct baseline.

1) 752g (+42g)
2) 748g (+38g)
3) 738g (+28g)
4) 733g (+23g)


----------



## broeli (Feb 15, 2008)

My 29x2.35 G+ Mezcal that I just got weighed in at 714g.


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

broeli said:


> My 29x2.35 G+ Mezcal that I just got weighed in at 714g.


Just weighed mine 3 days ago at 711, g


----------



## brado (May 13, 2010)

bontrager XR4 team issue TLR 2.4, 798g


----------



## combfilter (Jan 10, 2012)

RaRa addix speed (liteskin) 29x2.25
574g and 576g.
claimed is 560 so close enough.

Just a 1 yr review of the longterm use of this new addix speed compound. If you scroll back a year ago you can see where I had bought the (snake skin) version of the same tires. I can 100% for sure say that the new compound last and last a very long time. I cannot say if they grip the same to me as they grip just like old RaRa's IMO. However, the old pacestar rara's would literally start to lose the side knobs for me in about 4 rides. They were way too expensive to be going thru them that fast so I had switched to specialized tires. Anyways, the addix compound for sure last. Matter of fact I just put these new ones on after a whole year of riding the addix snake skins.

These liteskins feel much better compared to the snakeskins. They are way more supple. They actually remind me of the old s works compound and feel which makes sense because they nabbed that guy up from specialized to help make rara better. Now I will say...The liteskins took a bit to get them to stay sealed. You had to put sealant in and leave them on their sides over night and air them up again in the morning and do thi s for about 48hrs till they finally sealed and stayed that way. As a race day tire I am pretty good to start just using these. I just ran them at Marathon MTB Nationals and they made it. I saw TONS of flats at this event too. Most from what I could see seemed to be vittoria. I did puncture on some bombing descent, but it eventually sealed and I was able to hit it with some co2 and keep going.

So there you have it. I personally like the new addix compound as far as it truly living up to "lasting longer". They do.

Hope that helps.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Thx for the follow up!


----------



## brado (May 13, 2010)

Another bontrager xr4 2.4 804


----------



## Mircolino (Jul 9, 2015)

Doing the opposite.
Bought the RaRa Lightskins six months ago (29x2.10 rear/29x2.25 front): best tires I've ever had. But for the love of God I could never keep them inflated for more than a couple of hours. I tried everything: different sealants, resting sideways overnight, more sealant (so much in fact that the weight advantage was completely negated).
I took a chance (I know they are not TR) and perhaps I just got unlucky with my pair but out of frustration I just ordered a couple of snakeskins. Hopefully they'll give me a similar ride without the headache.


----------



## Brad (May 2, 2004)

combfilter said:


> RaRa addix speed (liteskin) 29x2.25
> 574g and 576g.
> claimed is 560 so close enough.
> 
> ...


I agree with your findings. The addix Speed compound deifinitely lasts longer than the PaceStar compound.
Also Vittoria G+ tyre require Stans Race sealant to plug the puncture quickly or any sealant thas more viscous or has larger particles in the mix to plug the . It takes at least 10 x as many rpm of the wheel to seal the puncture with cnventional Stans and G+ tyre. They roll fantastically well though.
My favurite overall marathon tyre combo currently is Rocket Ron front and Racing Ralph rear and Barzo front, Mezcal/Saguaro rear. For hardpack i go RaRa front and back in speed compound or Mezcal front and back.

The Rocket Ron combo also works very well in mud at 2.0-2.2bar


----------



## Chuch (Jan 10, 2013)

DHR2 2.3 Dual Compound - 931g (advertised 855g)
DHR2 2.3 Dual Compound - 923g
DHR2 2.3 Dual Compound - 925g
DHR2 2.4 Dual Compound - 1008g
DHR2 2.4 3C - 982g
Aggressor 2.5 Dual Compound - 991g


----------



## Enlyl (Nov 30, 2010)

Maxxis Forecaster TR 2.2 - 660g (Adv. 640)


----------



## MSH (Jun 30, 2005)

Bontrager SE4 Team Issue 29x2.4 - 890g
Maxxis DHR2 EXO DC 29x2.3 - 917.5g
Maxxis DHF EXO 3C 29x2.5 1092g
Bontrager X4 Team Issue 29x2.4 - 794.5g
E13 TRS Race (29x2.35) Redesigned 2018 version - 1046.5g
Maxxis Aggressor EXO 29x2.3 - 907g


----------



## Enlyl (Nov 30, 2010)

Schwalbe Rocket Ron Evo Liteskin PaceStar 2.1 - 440 & 432g (Adv. 485)


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Enlyl said:


> Schwalbe Rocket Ron Evo Liteskin PaceStar 2.1 - 440 & 432g (Adv. 485)


Both significantly lower than claimed? Were they handpicked? If not, go to Vegas now.


----------



## Enlyl (Nov 30, 2010)

phlegm said:


> Both significantly lower than claimed? Were they handpicked? If not, go to Vegas now.


No handpicking. Just order it at merlincycles with 53% discont.
It looks like double luck


----------



## pedalinbob (Jan 12, 2004)

Hitchinson Gila 29x2.1: claimed 660g, actual 660g.
Interestingly, this one measures just under 2.25" (I thought I had purchased a 2.25 but received a 2.1). Surprise!

Specialized Fast Trak 29x2.3 Gripton: claimed 640g. Actual 700g for two tires. At least they are consistently porky.

Forte Pisgah II 29x2.3. I believe claimed is 805. One was 810, the other 780. The 780 tire was noticeably thin in a few spots.

Maxxis DHF 29x2.3 Dual: claimed 925. Actual 1025! Triple checked scale calibration (Cuisinart balance scale). 

Bob


----------



## springs (May 20, 2017)

On-One Chunky Monkey 29"x2.4" claimed weight 920gms measured 910gms. Both the trail extreme and enduro version weighed pretty much the same.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Y'all check this out.















Bontrager 29x2.3" XR4 Team Issue
-Claimed weight: 790g
-Actual weight: 790g








Bontrager 29x2.3" XR5 Team Issue
-Claimed weight: 890g
-Actual weight: 888g(-2)


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

2.5 Aggressor 1015
2.5 DC DHF 1042


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SimonDP (Dec 19, 2017)

Brad said:


> I agree with your findings. The addix Speed compound deifinitely lasts longer than the PaceStar compound....My favurite overall marathon tyre combo currently is Rocket Ron front and Racing Ralph rear and Barzo front, Mezcal/Saguaro rear. For hardpack i go RaRa front and back in speed compound...


Why not just go Rocket Ron at both ends instead of Racing Ralph on the back?


----------



## Chicane32 (Jul 12, 2015)

Maxxis Forekaster- 2.35, 752g +17
Hans Dampf 2- 2.35 Addix soft, 828g -22

Does anyone have a weight for Nobby Nic 2.35 Addix Speed Grip? I seen a weight @ 802g
which is +37 over claimed 765g.


----------



## brado (May 13, 2010)

maxxis minion DHF 2.5, exo TR, 1043g


----------



## Enlyl (Nov 30, 2010)

45NRTH Nicotine with 222 Studs 2.35 - 930g


----------



## SqueakyWheel73 (Sep 21, 2018)

Chicane32 said:


> Does anyone have a weight for Nobby Nic 2.35 Addix Speed Grip? I seen a weight @ 802g
> which is +37 over claimed 765g.


Mine weighs 752g.


----------



## Enlyl (Nov 30, 2010)

Continental Cross King ProTection 2.3 - 782g (adv. 745)

Continental Cross King RaceSport 2.3 - 666g (adv. 675)


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

llatsni said:


> Maxxis Minion DHR II 2.3 3C/EXO/TR
> 
> 825 claimed - 872 weighed :-(
> 
> Maxxis up to Schwalbe tricks with that one. Disappointing.





bsieb said:


> Not sure what the advertised weight is but don't mind a little extra. Less sealant is required for the thicker ones so it evens out. :thumbsup: 706, 887 gm.


LOL... Maxxis weights and/or scales calibration all over the place.

I just weighed an Ikon 29, 2.35" (same version as posted) at 745grs
A DHRII 29X2.35 weighed at 833grs

Mind you, mine came very close to claimed weights.
Bontragers and Maxxis have came close to claimed weights for me in the last 4-3yrs.


----------



## RAG2 (Sep 4, 2017)

Magic Mary 29x2.35 addix Soft = 975 grams.

Maxxis DHF 2.4WT Maxx Terra = 950

Maxxis Aggressor 2.3" = 920g

Maxxis aggressor 2.5" = 1005g


----------



## mnyquist (Sep 18, 2009)

Schwalbe Racing Ray and Racing Ralph combination arrived in the mail today.

Ray 632 grams
Ralph 641 grams


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

mnyquist said:


> Schwalbe Racing Ray and Racing Ralph combination arrived in the mail today.
> 
> Ray 632 grams
> Ralph 641 grams
> ...


Size?


----------



## mnyquist (Sep 18, 2009)

Warp said:


> Size?


They are only available in 2.25
These are the Evo 29x2.25

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

mnyquist said:


> They are only available in 2.25
> These are the Evo 29x2.25
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## Chuch (Jan 10, 2013)

Maxxis Rekon Dual Compound 29 x 2.4 WT, 839g
Maxxis DHF 3c Exo 29 X 2.5 WT, 1049g


----------



## Enlyl (Nov 30, 2010)

Maxxis Rekon 3C MaxxTerra EXO WT TR 29x2.6 - 796 g (Adv. 780)


----------



## nsd20463 (Jan 8, 2018)

My first ever underweight Schwalbe tire:

2019 Hans Dampf 29x2.35" EVO, Addix Soft, Snakeskin, TLE (Schwalbe part# 11601108): actual 813g (claimed 850g).


----------



## Enlyl (Nov 30, 2010)

Continental Race King ProTection 29x2.2 - 600 g (Adv. 605)


----------



## Lukeskybiker7 (Dec 14, 2017)

Maxxis Aspen 29x 2.25 170tpi version
612g and 632g


----------



## kan3 (Nov 11, 2009)

Got lucky

Rocket Ron 29x2.25 in Addix Speedgrip - 605g


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

Maxxis DHRII 2.4 120tpi Exo+ 3C MT

Weight - 1005 (1010 claimed)
Width
Casing - 2.360
Tread - 2.405
Pressure - 25 psi
Tread Depth
Center - .188
Side - .250

Rims - 30.5 internal

Maxxis Dissector 2.4 60tpi Exo 3c MT

Weight - 906 (860 claimed)
Width
Casing - 2.375
Tread - 2.405
Pressure 28.5 psi
Tread Depth
Center - .180
Side - .250

Rims - 30.5 internal

Maxxis Rekon 2.4 60tpi Exo Dual

Weight - 805gm (800 claimed)
Width
Casing - 2.355
Tread - 2.390
Pressure - 28 psi
Rims - 30.5 internal


----------



## driven916 (Jul 24, 2009)

Specialized Eliminator Grid 29x2.3 - 930g (approx 890g claimed)
Specialized Ground Control Grid 29x2.3 - 890g (approx 810 claimed)


----------



## Enlyl (Nov 30, 2010)

Maxxis Ikon 3C MaxxSpeed EXO 29x2.2 - 590 g (Adv. 595)


----------



## RAG2 (Sep 4, 2017)

nsd20463 said:


> My first ever underweight Schwalbe tire:
> 
> 2019 Hans Dampf 29x2.35" EVO, Addix Soft, Snakeskin, TLE (Schwalbe part# 11601108): actual 813g (claimed 850g).


Is this the newest design tread pattern?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chicane32 (Jul 12, 2015)

RAG2 said:


> Is this the newest design tread pattern?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Not sure about him, but mine is the newest model and weighs 832g. Claimed 850g


----------



## nsd20463 (Jan 8, 2018)

RAG2 said:


> Is this the newest design tread pattern?


Yes. It's the new, 2019 design.


----------



## Riken (May 27, 2008)

Lukeskybiker7 said:


> Maxxis Aspen 29x 2.25 170tpi version
> 612g and 632g


where did you find the 170 tpi ?


----------



## donjc451 (Oct 18, 2005)

machine4321 said:


> Because if the huge variations I see with schwalbes I wouldnt take the chance on buying any.


Tell me about it...Got a 29x2.35 Rock Razor, weight quoted as 740 on website, actual weight 845. That's 20% higher than expected.


----------



## RAG2 (Sep 4, 2017)

donjc451 said:


> Tell me about it...Got a 29x2.35 Rock Razor, weight quoted as 740 on website, actual weight 845. That's 20% higher than expected.


I guess I got lucky then, cause I use my Rock Razor 29x2.35 as my XC tire, and I would be bummed if it was heavy.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## RAG2 (Sep 4, 2017)

Bontrager XR5 29x2.6 Team Issue. Sure was hoping it would fall on the light side of the spectrum, but not so lucky. Still, 1000 is about 40g lighter than my DHR 2.5, and we'll see how she rolls.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## RAG2 (Sep 4, 2017)

Aggressor 29x2.35 was 890 (the other one on my bike now is 930g). DHRII 2.4 max Terra at 956 (my previous one was 940) and Forekaster 29x2.35 at 745g









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## RAG2 (Sep 4, 2017)

Forekaster 29x2.6 866g. Aggressor 2.5 is 000g. Rekon 29x2.4 DC is 803.5g.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## RAG2 (Sep 4, 2017)

Magic Mary 29x2.35 Addix Soft is 958g. Kenda Hellkat 29x2.4 ATC casing 910g (very similar performance to MM, but better wearing)









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

DHF DC EXO 2.5 - 1077gm
SE4 2.4 - 894gm
XR6 2.6 - 1000gm


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chuch (Jan 10, 2013)

Maxxis Dissector 29X2.4 Exo 3c - 860g on an advertised 861g


----------



## Enlyl (Nov 30, 2010)

Michelin JET XCR 29x2.25 - 624g (Adv 600)


----------



## Enlyl (Nov 30, 2010)

Maxxis Aspen Dual EXO TR 29x2,25 - 644g (Adv 645)


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Onza Canis K RC2 55A 29 x 2.25 Skinwall
a) 710g
b) 714g









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rist (Oct 15, 2009)

Accidentally ordered Vittoria Mezcal TLR XC-Race 29x2.25 tyres with weaker sidewalls (brown sidewalls, product code 11A.00.036):

687g and 702g - rather close to spec weight of 690g

And then I corrected my mistake and ordered Vittoria Mezcal TNT XC-Trail 29x2.25 tyres with proper battle-proof sidewalls:

715g and 727g - also close to the spec weight of 725g

Those new XC-Trail tyres are easier to mount than ones I got 2 years ago.


----------



## pedalinbob (Jan 12, 2004)

Re-weighed some tires, and got some new ones.

Hutchinson Taipan 29x.2.1 tubeless ready, Race Riposte: model PV524882: 622 (advertised 608). Nice!

Schwalbe Rocket Ron 29x2.25, Snakeskin, Addix Speedgrip, tubeless easy, 648 (claimed 610)

2018 Continental Race King Protection 29x2.2: 657

Forte Pisgah I 29x2.1: 667

Hutchinson Gila 29x2.1: 687

Ground Control Gripton 29x2.1: 730. Claimed 630. 
Over 15% higher than claimed. Ouch..

Fast Track Control Gripton 29x2.3: 723/736. Originally claimed 640, then 650. Arount 15% higher than claimed. Ouch again.

Mezcals G+ TNT 29x2.35: 730 each.

Bontrager XR4 Team Issue 29x2.4: 769g. Claimed 780. Yay!

Forte Pisgah II 29x2.3: (not tubeless): 808/799

Hutchinson Toro 29x2.1 Hardskin, Race Riposte, model PV526192: 817 (advertised 705, so 15.8% over). Ouch!

DHR Dual 29x2.3 EXO TR: 903 (before cutting tread). Claimed 855.

Hutchinson Toro 29x2.25, hardskin RR 66TPI: 906g. Claimed 900g.

DHF EXO, TR Dual: 1006 when new (i rounded down with my first measurement). Later 1025 (after sealant).
Claimed 925. Mini-ouch.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Schwalbe Racing Ray 29x2.35, Snakeskin, Addix Speedgrip, TLE, 655g (claimed 770g)

Schwalbe Rocket Ron 29x2.25, Snakeskin, Addix Speed, TLE, 637g (claimed 610g)


----------



## RAG2 (Sep 4, 2017)

Fresh tire delivery. This time Kenda Hellkat 2.4 apro ATC came in about 890 (last one was 910 grams).

Forekaster 2.6 3C Maxx Speed weighed 879 g.















Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Schwalbe Ralph Ray 29x2.35, Snakeskin, Addix Speed, TLE, 710g (claimed 770g)

This is the 2020 (?) version. Heavier than expected since the Ray I have in same size was 655g.... but even at 710, it's well under the claimed 770g.


----------



## Chicane32 (Jul 12, 2015)

LCW said:


> Schwalbe Ralph Ray 29x2.35, Snakeskin, Addix Speed, TLE, 710g (claimed 770g)
> 
> This is the 2020 (?) version. Heavier than expected since the Ray I have in same size was 655g.... but even at 710, it's well under the claimed 770g.


Claimed 770g makes no sense considering the Nobby Nic 2.35 is 765g claimed and isn't considered a race tire like the Ralph is.

I recently had a 2020 Magic Mary soft trail tire and claimed is 885g and it weighed closer to 985g. A possible misprint, because no way it was made 100g heavier.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

It’s what is shown on Scwalbe’s site (the euro one as the u.s. site doesn’t show weights). I’m not the one claiming it.

It would make more sense if it was 670 claimed. Their 2.25 Ray & Ralph show 625g claimed.


----------



## Chicane32 (Jul 12, 2015)

LCW said:


> It's what is shown on Scwalbe's site (the euro one as the u.s. site doesn't show weights). I'm not the one claiming it.


I know they are listed as such and was saying Schwalbe's site make no sense when a racing tire is listed weighing more than a trail tire. Your actual listed is more like it for what the tire was built for.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Chicane32 said:


> I know they are listed as such and was saying Schwalbe's site make no sense when a racing tire is listed weighing more than a trail tire. Your actual listed is more like it for what the tire was built for.


Yeah agreed. I emailed them today about it providing the weights for both my Ray and Ralph, since both list at 770g for the 2.35, and asking basically if it's a typo. Will follow up if they answer me.


----------



## ridinginjeans (Apr 1, 2020)

I, too , have a TallBoy. Any thoughts on 2.25 vs 2.35? I have Maxxus DHR, looking at a set of Vittorias that can be tubeless or take a tube. 

Have always looked for less meaty tires to save weight. Don't have problems with traction on less nobby tires and I like a lighter tire.

Thoughts?


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

ridinginjeans said:


> I, too , have a TallBoy. Any thoughts on 2.25 vs 2.35? I have Maxxus DHR, looking at a set of Vittorias that can be tubeless or take a tube.
> 
> Have always looked for less meaty tires to save weight. Don't have problems with traction on less nobby tires and I like a lighter tire.
> 
> Thoughts?


So far so good with a 2.35 Racing Ray on front and 2.25 Rocket Ron on back. The Ron's run pretty true to size. So it's not like it feels I have a pizza cutter on the back. I guess it depends on your trails, how you ride, etc. But swapping to light wheels and tires definitely made me notice.


----------



## rapsac (Sep 26, 2004)

3 x Kenda Booster Pro 29x2.20" TR version:
614, 617 and 627 grams (advertised 604 +/-30 grams)


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Reminds me of the old Small Block 8’s from Kenda.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

LCW said:


> Schwalbe Racing Ray 29x2.35, Snakeskin, Addix Speedgrip, TLE, 655g (claimed 770g)
> 
> Schwalbe Rocket Ron 29x2.25, Snakeskin, Addix Speed, TLE, 637g (claimed 610g)


Measured after a couple weeks. Width shown is casing. Mounted to Race Face Next SL rims 26mm internal width.

Racing Ray 29x2.35 @ 19 psi

2.29" / 58.2 mm










Rocket Ron 29x2.25 @ 23 psi

2.256" / 57.3 mm


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Rocket Ron 29x2.25 EVO SnakeSkin Addix SpeedGrip

Claimed 610g
Measured 597g


----------



## rapsac (Sep 26, 2004)

2x Continental CrossKing 29x2,3 RaceSport
677g and 685g 15.6cm bead to bead (outer edge)


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

rapsac said:


> 2x Continental CrossKing 29x2,3 RaceSport
> 677g and 685g


How wide do they measure when installed? Or, bead to bead?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rapsac (Sep 26, 2004)

2x Kenda Regolith Pro TR 29 x 2.20
662g and 673g 14.4cm bead to bead (outer edge)


----------



## rapsac (Sep 26, 2004)

Le Duke said:


> How wide do they measure when installed? Or, bead to bead?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


15.6 cm bead to bead (original post edited)


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

Maxxis rekon 2.6 dc exo TR - 908g
Maxxis rekon 2.4WT 3c exo TR - 778g


----------



## rapsac (Sep 26, 2004)

Continental CrossKing Protection BlackChili 29 x 2.2
634g with outer bead to bead: 14.4cm









Sample 2 and 3 were 642g and 644g

Continental CrossKing Protection BlackChili 29 x 2.3
3 samples: 745g, 744g and 778g, outer bead to bead not measured (not unpacked).

Weight of packaging 76g (when buying multiple tires...)


----------



## BeerCan (Aug 29, 2006)

mezcal 2.25


----------



## JGL (Sep 24, 2007)

Duro Crux 29x3.25 1169g, 1214g


----------



## rapsac (Sep 26, 2004)

Vittoria Mezcal 29 x 2.25 XC para (tan-wall), unused
2 samples: 666 and 669 grams
bead to bead (outer): 15.7 cm
outer profile width: 6.0 cm


----------



## rapsac (Sep 26, 2004)

A quick summary, to be enhanced when the barzo's arrive:









A *rough* conversion from flat b2b measurement to actual tyre width seems to be:
(flat b2b in mm + 30) / 3.14 / 25.4 = width in inch


----------



## rapsac (Sep 26, 2004)




----------



## rapsac (Sep 26, 2004)

Vittoria Barzo 29 x 2.35 XC G2 695 gram


----------



## Thorjensen (Jun 4, 2013)

Kenda Pinner Pro ATC 29x2.4 1020gram


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

Vittoria Martello 29x2.35 trail - 1008g


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 274898 (Nov 29, 2005)

Nobby Nic 29x2.25 690g
Nobby Nic 29x2.35 756g and 754g
WTB Vigilante 29x2.3 794g and 832g


----------



## NH Mtbiker (Nov 6, 2004)

Tioga Edge 22: 944 g
XR4 2.4: 798 g


----------



## CKMaui (Dec 27, 2020)

maxxis dissector 29x2.40 TB00241200 3C MAXX TERRA - 3C/EXO/TR -claimed weight 915g my weight is 962g

did they change what it was at some point ? saw this


Chuch said:


> Maxxis Dissector 29X2.4 Exo 3c - 860g on an advertised 861g


Specialized Butcher grid T9
29 x 2.3" claimed weight 975g mine is 1063g


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

My Butcher Grid 29*2.3" was 910g.


----------



## austinzippy (Apr 5, 2010)

CKMaui said:


> maxxis dissector 29x2.40 TB00241200 3C MAXX TERRA - 3C/EXO/TR -claimed weight 915g my weight is 962g
> 
> did they change what it was at some point ? saw this
> 
> ...


One I bought recently weighed about the same. It was from a new batch I presume, because the first one I got a year ago was 860ish.


----------



## Dr Gigi (Nov 3, 2016)

NH Mtbiker said:


> Tioga Edge 22: 944 g
> XR4 2.4: 798 g


Damn, my new XR4 29 x 2.4 came in at 840


----------



## bizango (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Light and supple?


----------



## bizango (Mar 20, 2016)

NordieBoy said:


> Light and supple?


Ha, yeah, "light" is relative these days to other tires...not traditionally what you'd call light. They have another sidewall option with added protection that bumps the weight up another ~135g.


----------



## andy f (Jan 13, 2004)

bizango said:


> Ha, yeah, "light" is relative these days to other tires...not traditionally what you'd call light. They have another sidewall option with added protection that bumps the weight up another ~135g.


Traditionally, we rode 26x2.1" tires at higher pressures than today and still flatted more often.


----------



## GuardianAngle (Feb 21, 2021)

Vittoria Mezcal 29x2.35" TNT/Anthracite casing

I got two for front/rear

745g and 740g


----------



## preda_0 (Feb 18, 2012)

Maxxis Aspen TR EXO WT 29x2.4 720g


----------



## rupps5 (Apr 9, 2010)

Ehline 29x2.3 light supple 696g

Renegade 29x2.3 control 681g

















Evolution Training Cycles


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

rupps5 said:


> Renegade 29x2.3 control grid 681g


Grid?


----------



## rupps5 (Apr 9, 2010)

NordieBoy said:


> Grid?


Sorry that should just be control, edited

Evolution Training Cycles


----------



## Thorjensen (Jun 4, 2013)

Kenda Hellkat Pro AEC 29x2.4


----------



## austinzippy (Apr 5, 2010)

No packaging or zip ties, weighed just before I installed them R/F. Really surprised by the Dissector, somehow they are getting heavier. 
2.4x29 3C MaxxTerra EXO TR Dissector - 960g
2.5x29 3C MaxxGrip EXO TR DHFII - 1025g


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Renegade 29 2.35 Gripton 2Bliss 645g
Fast Trak 29 2.35 Gripton 2Bliss 690g


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

andy f said:


> Traditionally, we rode 26x2.1" tires at higher pressures than today and still flatted more often.


My old 26" Michelin Wild Race'R Advanced Ultimate's were 415g.
Not a lot of traction, but light and fast


----------



## Zaeius (Jun 11, 2011)

austinzippy said:


> 2.5x29 3C MaxxGrip EXO TR DHFII - 1025g


Where did you find a 2.5 DHR2? Maxxis website still doesnt have them listed even though they have been pros bike's for more than a year.


----------



## rapsac (Sep 26, 2004)

2 samples of Kenda Saber Pro 29 x 2,20 TR: 546g and 562g


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

Continental der kaiser projekt protection apex 29x2.4

Bought 2, both are dead on 1030g










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rapsac (Sep 26, 2004)

2 x Kenda Booster Pro TR 2,40: 619 and 620 grams

Measures B2B flat approx 155mm, outer width profile flat approx 65mm.


----------



## rapsac (Sep 26, 2004)

Update of overview:


----------



## protsi (Dec 21, 2010)

Just look the pic. Thunder Burt.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## protsi (Dec 21, 2010)

Red compound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## protsi (Dec 21, 2010)

Blue compound. All the pic are 29x 2.25

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Istvan Adorjan (Feb 15, 2015)

A really porky Barzo TNT G2 29x2.25: 13% heavier (768 g: 793 g with the packaging material) than listed officially. Thinking of sending it back for a replacement


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

29x2.3 butcher grid trail t7 compound

75g over claimed weight on spec website (they claim 940g). It's going on a 37lb enduro rig so I don't care 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Picked up a Spesh Eliminator Control in 29x2.3. Came in at 820gr.


----------



## Istvan Adorjan (Feb 15, 2015)

Istvan Adorjan said:


> A really porky Barzo TNT G2 29x2.25: 13% heavier (768 g: 793 g with the packaging material) than listed officially. Thinking of sending it back for a replacement


I've just received my 29x2.35 Barzo TNT G2 (XC Trail). It's a decent 724 g (749 g in the photo minus the 25 g weight of the packaging materials), which is great compared the smaller 29x2.25 version of the same tire I weighed at 768 g a couple of weeks ago (I sent that one back for refund)


----------



## helmat (May 31, 2021)

I've just received two nicely overweight Maxxis tires
Dissector 29x2.4 MaxxTerra 959g versus 870g claimed
Rekon 29x2.4 Dual 848g versus 798g claimed
(scale was set to -25g to account for the packaging weight and the cable binder)

I could live with some grams heavier, but these are really too far off in my opinion. I'm really thinking about sending them back.


----------



## angryoldman (Jun 15, 2015)

Barzo XC -trail 29x2.35 770 grams
Mezcal XC-race 29x2.35 675 grams


----------



## Enlyl (Nov 30, 2010)

Pirelli Scorpion XC RC Lite 29x2.2 - 622g (Adv 610)


----------



## bizango (Mar 20, 2016)

Tan sidewall Ehline. Forgot to weigh the Honcho...doh!


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

29x2.3 maxxis aggressor DD - 1150g 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## combfilter (Jan 10, 2012)

rapsac said:


> 2 x Kenda Booster Pro TR 2,40: 619 and 620 grams
> 
> Measures B2B flat approx 155mm, outer width profile flat approx 65mm.


Curious of how these perform. That's insane light for a 2.4 and it looks like they actually measure true to width.


----------



## Trond (Mar 7, 2004)

Specialized Butcher 29x2.6 Grid Trail T9 - 1050gr


----------



## federic000 (Dec 17, 2020)

Pirelli XC RC lite 2.4 29" 
One is 613gr the other is 630gr (Sorry don't have pictures)


----------



## combfilter (Jan 10, 2012)

2.35 fast trak t5 compound. Weight is as advertised but the width is no where close. Previous generation fast trak was actually an advertised 5mm smaller tire than current t5. Previous gen was 2.30 compared to 2.35 on this new one. The big problem is that on my 30mm Inner Width rims the previous gen would balloon up to 2.36, where this new one doesn't even blow up to 2.27 after sitting nights @ 45psi. Lame.


















Previous gen 2.30 blowing up to 2.36









Current gen coming in way undersized.. supposedly this is a 2.35 and this is on 30mm Inner Width rims.

Notice the new tread pattern compared to the old? It's a lot like a rocket ron now.


----------



## Sherman the German (Oct 21, 2019)

Installed a new Nobby Nic 29x2.40 yesterday, was a bit nervous, since Schwalbe tires seem to get heavier and heavier. One tire was 840 gram, the other was 890 gram.


----------



## frdfandc (Sep 5, 2007)

Is there a link to the updated weight list?


----------



## tuskenraider (Sep 9, 2012)

Got these today. Somehow the light casing is 1020g and the all around casing is 990g, with the packaging.


----------



## asrautox (Sep 22, 2021)

Got a few different tires recently:

Tioga Edge 22 - 1030g









Specialized Ground Control T7 29x2.35 - 839g









Bontrager XR3 Teams 29x2.4 - 796g










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinchy8 (Jul 6, 2021)

Specialized Purgatory Grid, I think T7. 29 x 2.6. Includes two tiny rubber bands.
Actual 973g. Published 950g


----------



## 赤♂酱 (Apr 9, 2021)

rapsac said:


> 2 x Kenda Booster Pro TR 2,40: 619 and 620 grams
> 
> Measures B2B flat approx 155mm, outer width profile flat approx 65mm.


Surprising weight, I want to know the actual width after installation, and the inner width of your wheel

通过我的 SM-G9980 上的 Tapatalk发言


----------



## Grinchy8 (Jul 6, 2021)

29x3.0 Maxxis Minion DHR II Exo 3C MaxTerra
More than 1kg (max on accurate scale).
2.9lb on luggage scale in zip tie. Which is the same as the DC version. I think it should be 150g lighter than this.
A second opinion on a 5kg scale will be provided in a couple days.
<edit 1301g>


----------



## Grinchy8 (Jul 6, 2021)

29x3.0 Chaoyang big daddy. 757g in the zip tie. 120tpi casing. Doesn’t say tubeless ready anywhere. 
It’s a mold copy of the Panaracer Fat B Nimble.
Tread blocks are pretty short.


----------



## C619V (Mar 8, 2021)

850g Claimed

866/868 weighed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Lake (Nov 10, 2020)

Grinchy8 said:


> Specialized Purgatory Grid, I think T7. 29 x 2.6. Includes two tiny rubber bands.
> Actual 973g. Published 950g
> View attachment 1955626


@Grinchy8
What is the actual width of that purgatory 29x2.6?


----------



## Grinchy8 (Jul 6, 2021)

Bob Lake said:


> @Grinchy8
> What is the actual width of that purgatory 29x2.6?


Laying flat . . .
6 1/4" edge to edge
1 3/4" to the outside of the outer knobs. 2" to the top of the outer knobs.


----------



## AdamR83 (Jan 21, 2021)

Maxxis Forekaster 29x2.35 Dual Compound - just received some today and they are both a hair under 800g. Previous weights I've seen were more like 745g, so something may have changed...


----------



## Joe Handlebar (Apr 12, 2016)

tuskenraider said:


> Got these today. Somehow the light casing is 1020g and the all around casing is 990g, with the packaging.
> View attachment 1954791


Definitely interested in what you have to say about these after some riding. Lot's of marketing so far but no real world reviews yet.


----------



## Grinchy8 (Jul 6, 2021)

29x2.8 Terrene Cake Eater Light (used). 940g








edit - caliper width of casing 2.6”. Width of widest knob 2.65”. On i35 rim at 18 psi.


----------



## Thorjensen (Jun 4, 2013)

Kenda Hellkat ATC 29x2.6 - 1064g
Kenda Nevegal2 EMC 29x2.6 - 996g


----------



## Ripbird (Jun 25, 2020)

Grinchy8 said:


> 29x3.0 Maxxis Minion DHR II Exo 3C MaxTerra
> More than 1kg (max on accurate scale).
> 2.9lb on luggage scale in zip tie. Which is the same as the DC version. I think it should be 150g lighter than this.
> A second opinion on a 5kg scale will be provided in a couple days.
> View attachment 1955899


I just purchased a DHRII 29 2.4 WT 3C Maxx Terra, EXO, TR- list 955g, actual 1042g....I emailed Maxxis to find out if compounds ever get mixed up do to the weight not being close to list and was told that their weight list is out dated and the Factory list should is 994g. Nice to know that Maxxis could care less about updating their product weights and are okay with posting misinformation to the consumers. No one buys tires and certain compounds based on weight, do they?


----------



## OldMike (Apr 30, 2020)

Ripbird said:


> I just purchased a DHRII 29 2.4 WT 3C Maxx Terra, EXO, TR- *list 955g, actual 1042g..*..I emailed Maxxis to find out if compounds ever get mixed up do to the weight not being close to list and was told that their weight list is out dated and the Factory list should is 994g. Nice to know that Maxxis could care less about updating their product weights and are okay with posting misinformation to the consumers. No one buys tires and certain compounds based on weight, do they?


I made this mistake as well.
The 955g listed on the US Maxxis Website is for the non-WT version.
On the Canadian (and other) Maxxis sites the 2.4WT is listed at 1036g


----------



## AdamR83 (Jan 21, 2021)

Latest model Schwalbe 29 x 2.35" Super Race Addix Speed (red line) Ralph and Ray, with the tan sidewall. Both between 720 and 730g.

Both blew up to 59mm carcass width on 27mm internal rims, at 40psi before any stretching time.


----------



## Hrodulf (12 mo ago)

2x Maxxis Ikon 3C Maxx Speed EXO/TR Dark Tan Wall, 29x2.20", 685gr advertised.

1x 728gr
1x 729gr

Consistent weights, yet 6% overweighed, I guess within tolerance.


----------



## asrautox (Sep 22, 2021)

Got a new EXO+ V2 60-tpi Maxxis Rekon 29x2.4. Came in at 956g, so a bit heavier, but nothing crazy. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## combfilter (Jan 10, 2012)

asrautox said:


> Got a new EXO+ V2 60-tpi Maxxis Rekon 29x2.4. Came in at 956g, so a bit heavier, but nothing crazy.


Would hate to know what you consider crazy then. That's literally 100g more than advertised and what's considered "normal" for that tire.
TB00301000
29X2.40WT
61-622
60
FOLDABLE
840g <------ Advertised Weight
3C MAXX TERRA
50
3CT/EXO+/TR
Black
MOUNTAIN


----------



## asrautox (Sep 22, 2021)

LOL, wow. Didn’t even think to check the Maxxis spec on these. I’m going off of my other two Rekon EXO’s, which both came in around 900g, so adding 56g for EXO+ seems acceptable to me. But man, Maxxis really needs to update those claimed weights. Just straight lyin bro..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## combfilter (Jan 10, 2012)

asrautox said:


> LOL, wow. Didn’t even think to check the Maxxis spec on these. I’m going off of my other two Rekon EXO’s, which both came in around 900g, so adding 56g for EXO+ seems acceptable to me. But man, Maxxis really needs to update those claimed weights. Just straight lyin bro..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it's a huge aggravation point with me. They all are lying lately. They stamp 2.4 on the side of their tires and on 30mm ID rims they wont be blow up to 2.3x.Schwalbe is been the worst offender lately. Their 2.35's don't even get up to 2.27 and they come in on average about 80-100g heavier than advertised. The new Generation of specialized tires come in spot on with weight but are much skinnier than previous gens. Their 2.35's are lucky to get up to 2.28. I will at least give maxxis some credit that their 2.4's come the closest to 2.4 on 30mm ID rims. I typically get get really close to 2.4 on my maxxis 2.4's which is funny.


----------



## Ripbird (Jun 25, 2020)

asrautox said:


> LOL, wow. Didn’t even think to check the Maxxis spec on these. I’m going off of my other two Rekon EXO’s, which both came in around 900g, so adding 56g for EXO+ seems acceptable to me. But man, Maxxis really needs to update those claimed weights. Just straight lyin bro..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They aren’t lying, they’re just 4 years behind in updating the specs. You know that Covid thing that started in 2018, put everything behind.


----------



## Radical_53 (Nov 22, 2006)

Tires are the one thing that always make sense to be put on a scale.
Even when someone isn’t lying, variances are just too big 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stahr_Nut (Nov 7, 2006)

I picked up a pair of Bontrager XR3 Team Issue TLR 29x2.4's this weekend and installed them on my new 30iw wheelset.

Trek's advertised weight is 755g and on my scale they weighed in at 802g and 804g and on top of that neither of them even quite measured 2.3" with my calipers.

I was quite surprised and disappointed as I've been a fan of Bontrager tires in the past and historically found them to weigh and measure out just about right on spec.


----------



## combfilter (Jan 10, 2012)

Stahr_Nut said:


> I picked up a pair of Bontrager XR3 Team Issue TLR 29x2.4's this weekend and installed them on my new 30iw wheelset.
> 
> Trek's advertised weight is 755g and on my scale they weighed in at 802g and 804g and on top of that neither of them even quite measured 2.3" with my calipers.
> 
> I was quite surprised and disappointed as I've been a fan of Bontrager tires in the past and historically found them to weigh and measure out just about right on spec.


Seems to be a common theme with all manufactures here lately. They are stamping whatever they want on the side for width/volume, and all but specialized tires are coming in way over their advertised weight. 

I personally care less about the weight within reason, but for damn sure if you are advertising 2.4 they better be 2.4...Especially on 30mm IW rims.


----------



## Stahr_Nut (Nov 7, 2006)

combfilter said:


> Seems to be a common theme with all manufactures here lately. They are stamping whatever they want on the side for width/volume, and all but specialized tires are coming in way over their advertised weight.
> 
> I personally care less about the weight within reason, but for damn sure if you are advertising 2.4 they better be 2.4...Especially on 30mm IW rims.


Agree 100% on the width!! I tend to use my tires longer than I probably should anyway and put in a fair amount of miles on the road to and from the trail so they'll eventually get down to Trek's spec. weight. ;-)


----------



## benno_r (Apr 7, 2021)

Didn't get the pictures unfortunately:

Schwalbe Hans Dampf Super Gravity 29x2.35 Addix Soft - Claimed 1165g, Measured 1180g
Schwalbe Magic Mary Super Trail 29x2.40 Addix Soft - Claimed 1150g, Measured 1185g


----------



## mrtahiti80 (Nov 6, 2021)

29er Mezcal 2.35 came in at 734 grams


----------



## NC_Foothills_Rider (11 mo ago)

Maxxis DHR II, 29x2.3 OEM rear tire : 954 grams
Maxxis Rekon 29x2.25 maxspeed: 698 grams

Could I feel the difference? You'd better believe it. PR'd several climbs on my local trail just yesterday.


----------



## combfilter (Jan 10, 2012)

mrtahiti80 said:


> 29er Mezcal 2.35 came in at 734 grams


Can you throw some calipers on that tire and tell us what size ID rim they are mounted to? Curious if the newer Vittoria are getting up to advertised widths. 

Thanks,


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

combfilter said:


> Can you throw some calipers on that tire and tell us what size ID rim they are mounted to? Curious if the newer Vittoria are getting up to advertised widths.
> 
> Thanks,


My 2.35 was 56.3mm carcass on i25 rims.
The 2.25 was 57.5mm on i25's.
I think one was incorrectly labeled.


----------



## combfilter (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks for doing that. 

"_I think one was incorrectly labeled_". Kind of depends on how you want to look at it, but with Vittoria it goes like this. The stamp whatever lie, marketing nonsense on the side of the tires, and hope people wont catch it. For example, your 2.35 should come out to 2.35 in a normal world on 25mm rims which I would say is a standard ID for and XC tire which that is what that is marketed as. However, as you see it doesn't even come close to that. But, if you look at their site for that Art.cod they have size as stamped as 29x2.35 (which is a lie), and the ETRTO stamps as 57-622 (which is actually the truth because 57 = 2.25"). So their ETRTO is true to size, but their stamp for 29x2.35 is a lie. Even on wide 30mm ID rims their 2.35 tires don't even get close to 2.35. 

Miss the days from like 2012-2017 when spesh, schwalbe, etc, tires actually came in close to advertised weights and more importantly widths. Now it's just laughable among them all. Reminds me walking down the toilet paper isle at target where you see 1x roll = 54x rolls b.s stamped across the side.


----------



## rupps5 (Apr 9, 2010)

I have also found the 2.25 mezcal wider than the 2.35. But that might be because the 2.25 was older and more stretched. Looking at them I can find no difference between the 2 sizes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Same knob size, spacing and bead to bead width on mine.
The 2.25 is true to it's etrto width on a 25mm rim.
I'm going with labeling error.


----------



## combfilter (Jan 10, 2012)

Maxxis Rekon Race 29x2.4 WT (tan side wall which are only 60tpi).

Tire 1 = 844g
Tire 2 = 854g

This is 85 and 95g above advertised weight. I didn't even bother mounting them and issued a return. I found out the deal on the return too. Their weights advertised on their site are for the black side wall 120tpi 2.4's only. They do not have advertised weights for their tan wall 2.4 which are 60tpi. Regardless, the guy said even for tan wall that's heavy. Waiting on the warranty to credit back. I was happy with the warranty guy who was super nice I gave them another shot with the aspen 2.4's which are dead on the money and I am about to post. 850g is Trail Tire weight not XC racing weight which this tire is supposed to be.


----------



## combfilter (Jan 10, 2012)

Maxxis Aspen 29x2.4 WT

I believe this 2.4 WT only comes in 120tpi.

Claimed weight = 721g.
Actual weight = 726g (which is a first for a maxxis tire for me to be that close). Good Job Maxxis.

Claimed ETRTO = 61mm which is 2.40 inches.
Mounted to 30mm ID (width) carbon rims

I mounted them with no sealant and blew the up to 45psi to let sit for a couple of days. Initial calipers are 2.38 which is damn close. I am guessing they might get to their advertised ETRTO in a day or two.. 

I must say this is the first tire in about the last 2yrs that is spot on with both claimed weight and claimed width. Good Job Maxxis


























Updated 2 days after installed on the above pictures:. I left the Aspen mounted and aired up to 47psi for 2 days and it grew quite a bit. very happy about this. 2.46 on 30mm ID rims


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

combfilter said:


> Maxxis Rekon Race 29x2.4 WT (tan side wall which are only 60tpi).
> 
> Tire 1 = 844g
> Tire 2 = 854g
> ...


According to the web site ( Rekon Race ) the 2.4 WT versions are lighter than the 2.35's.


----------



## Hrodulf (12 mo ago)

Maxxis Ardent Exo Dark Tan Wall 29x2.25

Claimed 760
Weight 743


----------



## Trond (Mar 7, 2004)

Renegade 29*2.35 Control T5 - 629gr
Fast Trak 29*2.35 Control T5 - 671gr
Fast Trak 29*2.35 Grid T7 - 767gr


----------



## combfilter (Jan 10, 2012)

Trond said:


> Renegade 29*2.35 Control T5 - 629gr
> Fast Trak 29*2.35 Control T5 - 671gr
> Fast Trak 29*2.35 Grid T7 - 767gr


Really curious to what width those blow up to. I had horrible luck with the new specialized FT's and Renegades not even coming close to advertised width / ETRTO. This is on 30mm wide rims on top of that. My 2.35 ft's didnt' even make it to 2.27 barely. That's leaving them at 45psi for days too. Throw a caliper on them once you get them mounted if you can. 

T


----------



## Trond (Mar 7, 2004)

Will do


----------



## Hrodulf (12 mo ago)

combfilter said:


> Throw a caliper on them once you get them mounted if you can.


Tires have to stretch first, better to throw a caliper on them after 5 - 6 rides...


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Which do you find to be faster renegade or the fast trak? Anyone know if the 2.1 & 2.2 are undersized or not?


----------



## OldMike (Apr 30, 2020)

My new 2.2 Fast Traks are 2.18" @ 25 PSI. Close enough for me,


----------



## combfilter (Jan 10, 2012)

Funoutside said:


> Which do you find to be faster renegade or the fast trak? Anyone know if the 2.1 & 2.2 are undersized or not?


In theory the Renegades should be faster. In the previous generation they were for sure. Not that the FT's were slow. It's unfortunate that the new FT's are so skinny because they actually look pretty much like a rocket ron and would be a good front tire maybe. With a renegade in the rear. Or FT's on both front and rear if you needed better braking and climbing tracking on your rear tire.


----------



## combfilter (Jan 10, 2012)

Maxxis Rekon Race 29x2.4 WT (black side wall 120tpi version)

Claimed weight = 759g
Actual weight = 793g/795g
Amount Over weight = 35g (not too bad but not great)

Width Claimed = 2.40 / ETRTO 622
Actual Width Initial Setup @ 45psi = 2.42/2.45 ETRTO = 622
Actual Width after 48hrs @ 45psi = 2.49 / ETRTO = 632

Rim Dimensions Tires were Mounted to = 30mm (inner width) hookless

Mounting Difficulty = Very Easy. I was able to pull both beads into the bead channel by hand without tire lever.










































After 48hrs @45psi it blew up to 2.49


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

combfilter said:


> In theory the Renegades should be faster. In the previous generation they were for sure. Not that the FT's were slow. It's unfortunate that the new FT's are so skinny because they actually look pretty much like a rocket ron and would be a good front tire maybe. With a renegade in the rear. Or FT's on both front and rear if you needed better braking and climbing tracking on your rear tire.


How skinny is the new FT? It would have been cool to order the new Renegade or FT in a 2.2 but older Renegade 2.1 was $20 less which is after ride money. The renegade front should be interesting paired RaceKing rear on my drop bar ATB.


----------



## djr21589 (Oct 23, 2020)

Ground Control T7 Grid 2.35. Pretty much bang on. 27 IW front 26 IW rear, 2.37 & 2.35 respectively. Actually didn’t weigh them, as they were meant to be my training tires and I didn’t care, but they aren’t light.


----------



## BespokeTrailMix (Mar 3, 2020)

Pretty disappointed in the widths of my new Vittoria tires and thought I'd post them here.

Vittoria Barzo XC-Trail 2.35: 740g, measures 2.21 on 25mm internal/30mm ext. rims
Vittoria Mezcal XC-Trail 2.35: 740g, measures 2.20 on 25mm internal/30mm ext. rims

First time buying Vittorias - do they typically run this narrow? .15 inches is a lot in the tire world.

Edit: Just saw the posts about Mezcals on the previous page. Sounds like this is a known thing with Vittorias 😡


----------



## djr21589 (Oct 23, 2020)

BespokeTrailMix said:


> Pretty disappointed in the widths of my new Vittoria tires and thought I'd post them here.
> 
> Vittoria Barzo XC-Trail 2.35: 740g, measures 2.21 on 25mm internal/30mm ext. rims
> Vittoria Mezcal XC-Trail 2.35: 740g, measures 2.20 on 25mm internal/30mm ext. rims
> ...


I’d give them some dirt time before measuring, but yeah, one of the deciding factors for me not going with the Mezcal’s was the reports of them weighing more and measuring narrower than claimed. I did read that the narrower model measured wider. Idk if that was just in the one instance, but it’s not helpful anyway. Weight seems to be accurate at least.

FWIW, my first set of Vittorias were gravel tires and they did get a tiny bit wider than claimed after a few rides.


----------



## BespokeTrailMix (Mar 3, 2020)

djr21589 said:


> I’d give them some dirt time before measuring, but yeah, one of the deciding factors for me not going with the Mezcal’s was the reports of them weighing more and measuring narrower than claimed. I did read that the narrower model measured wider. Idk if that was just in the one instance, but it’s not helpful anyway. Weight seems to be accurate at least.
> 
> FWIW, my first set of Vittorias were gravel tires and they did get a tiny bit wider than claimed after a few rides.


It's not the end of the world. I'm about to go for a ride and see how they feel on the trail, but you're right - they might stretch a little after a ride or three. Reading this thread has been pretty eye-opening regarding the current MTB tire market


----------



## combfilter (Jan 10, 2012)

BespokeTrailMix said:


> Pretty disappointed in the widths of my new Vittoria tires and thought I'd post them here.
> 
> Edit: Just saw the posts about Mezcals on the previous page. Sounds like this is a known thing with Vittorias 😡


Yep, welcome to the world of schwalbe and vittoria.. They can stamp 2.3xxx on the side of their tires, but they are nowhere close. However, technically vitorria also has ETRTO listed at 622mm which is 2.25 so that checks out with your measurements. 

Some report that the 2.25 actually blow up bigger than their 2.35's, but who has the money to experiment. I'd warranty them if I were you or return them. Seems like the only way to get the message to these manufactures to stop lying about their weights and widths. 

maxxis WT tires blow up true to size for sure.. My current rekon races now measure 2.50 on 30mm rims.. They are 2.4WT models.. So that's good.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

That's a shame since the gravel version of Vittoria Tereno are like labeled 38mm but measure out like closer to 41mm.I think I remember reading the Tereno 2.1 & Mezcal 35mm(for CX racing) measure out pretty true to size.


----------



## djr21589 (Oct 23, 2020)

Funoutside said:


> That's a shame since the gravel version of Vittoria Tereno are like labeled 38mm but measure out like closer to 41mm.I think I remember reading the Tereno 2.1 & Mezcal 35mm(for CX racing) measure out pretty true to size.


I had similar experience with the gravel king SS. Wonder if the TNT casing restricts stretching? What casing did you get @BespokeTrailMix ?


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Panaracer is even worse in some respects as their Fat B nimble tires don't even measure out close to the quoted width. Their 27.5x3.5 in reality is more like 2.8 tire.


----------



## BespokeTrailMix (Mar 3, 2020)

djr21589 said:


> I had similar experience with the gravel king SS. Wonder if the TNT casing restricts stretching? What casing did you get @BespokeTrailMix ?


I got the TNT casing. I decided to go ahead and take them for a ride and see how I liked them. It was honestly hard to ignore that I knew they were narrower and focus on how they feel, but they definitely look narrower on the bike and it probably played head games with me. I wasn't overly impressed with the Barzo's grip on the front despite the fairly aggressive looking tread for an XC tire. But I also rode a trail that I don't ride that often that was much looser/rockier than what I typically ride. I'll know better once I'm on a bit more familiar terrain, but so far they're not so bad that I would consider it a waste.

I came from a Ground Control 2.3/Fast Trak 2.3 combo that I was always pretty happy with, but I wanted something a bit lighter. (Edit: I should say that I came from the previous generation of the GC and Ft, not the updated 2022 versions). I've always been pretty happy with the grip of the Ground Control front, and again it's likely more a mental thing than reality, but it seemed like the Barzo wasn't gripping as well as the GC.

I have a friend who rides the same trails and same style as me who's on Rekon Race front and rear and he seems pretty happy with it. Kind of wishing I would've gone that route, but the Barzo/Mezcal combo was high on my list and actually in stock, unlike the Rekon Races. Lessons learned. But who knows, maybe I'll grow to like this combo. Would certainly be nice to have a tire of this width be lighter though.


----------



## djr21589 (Oct 23, 2020)

BespokeTrailMix said:


> I got the TNT casing. I decided to go ahead and take them for a ride and see how I liked them. It was honestly hard to ignore that I knew they were narrower and focus on how they feel, but they definitely look narrower on the bike and it probably played head games with me. I wasn't overly impressed with the Barzo's grip on the front despite the fairly aggressive looking tread for an XC tire. But I also rode a trail that I don't ride that often that was much looser/rockier than what I typically ride. I'll know better once I'm on a bit more familiar terrain, but so far they're not so bad that I would consider it a waste.
> 
> I came from a Ground Control 2.3/Fast Trak 2.3 combo that I was always pretty happy with, but I wanted something a bit lighter. (Edit: I should say that I came from the previous generation of the GC and Ft, not the updated 2022 versions). I've always been pretty happy with the grip of the Ground Control front, and again it's likely more a mental thing than reality, but it seemed like the Barzo wasn't gripping as well as the GC.
> 
> I have a friend who rides the same trails and same style as me who's on Rekon Race front and rear and he seems pretty happy with it. Kind of wishing I would've gone that route, but the Barzo/Mezcal combo was high on my list and actually in stock, unlike the Rekon Races. Lessons learned. But who knows, maybe I'll grow to like this combo. Would certainly be nice to have a tire of this width be lighter though.


I bet you’ll end up liking it. Weight and width aside, rolling resistance of the mezcal is supposed to be quite good. The TNT casing should serve for better protection than the Specialized control casing, which IMO, is a quite terrible one. I haven’t read reviews on the barzo but I’ve got a friend that rides the same trails as me on the epic evo and has the barzo front and mezcal rear and seems to like it a bunch. Recon race just doesn’t seem like it’d be good for anything, but I went for a ride with my friend today who had them front and rear and I have ground control t7 and he was hooking up just as well as I was on loose over hard and hard. He definitely gapped me on the road though!


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

djr21589 said:


> Recon race just doesn’t seem like it’d be good for anything, but I went for a ride with my friend today who had them front and rear and I have ground control t7 and he was hooking up just as well as I was on loose over hard and hard. He definitely gapped me on the road though!


Those side knobs on the Rekon Race work surprisingly well.
Just wish the middle bit lasted longer...


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

How bad is the control casing? Better or worse when compared previous gen Schwalbe XC tires that weighed in ~10g more than the 700x43mm GravelKing SK+(481g).


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

I love the control casing unless there's edged rocks involved.


----------



## Hrodulf (12 mo ago)

NordieBoy said:


> Those side knobs on the Rekon Race work surprisingly well.
> Just wish the middle bit lasted longer...


I concur on both.


----------



## BespokeTrailMix (Mar 3, 2020)

djr21589 said:


> I bet you’ll end up liking it. Weight and width aside, rolling resistance of the mezcal is supposed to be quite good. The TNT casing should serve for better protection than the Specialized control casing, which IMO, is a quite terrible one. I haven’t read reviews on the barzo but I’ve got a friend that rides the same trails as me on the epic evo and has the barzo front and mezcal rear and seems to like it a bunch. Recon race just doesn’t seem like it’d be good for anything, but I went for a ride with my friend today who had them front and rear and I have ground control t7 and he was hooking up just as well as I was on loose over hard and hard. He definitely gapped me on the road though!


Good to know, thank you! I'm on an Epic Evo as well and couldn't be happier with the bike. Maybe I'm just lucky or careful or who knows what, but I had amazing luck with Ground Control and Fast Trak tires over the last 5+ years (Control casing). I often hear people complaining about the durability of the tires. That was all I used for the longest time and I can only think of maybe twice in the last five years that I punctured - one was because I let the sealant get too dry, and the other was just an unlucky rock at mile 94 of a 100-mile endurance event. Both sealed perfectly with a Dynaplug and I was on my way.


----------



## Radical_53 (Nov 22, 2006)

combfilter said:


> Yep, welcome to the world of schwalbe and vittoria.. They can stamp 2.3xxx on the side of their tires, but they are nowhere close. However, technically vitorria also has ETRTO listed at 622mm which is 2.25 so that checks out with your measurements.
> 
> ...
> 
> maxxis WT tires blow up true to size for sure.. My current rekon races now measure 2.50 on 30mm rims.. They are 2.4WT models.. So that's good.


Oh, Maxxis does everything correctly? Splendid!

If you only measure tire widths at the perfect spot, yes. My 2.5" Assegai has side knobs that extend to 2.5", yet it's casing isn't even 2.35" wide. The same goes for the DHR2, which has knobs (not all of them!) extending to 2.4", with a casing that's a hair above 2.3" wide.
All this at the expense of serious overweight, both weighing in at least 100g more than advertised.

Schwalbe tires at least have weight variances that can also be lower than advertised weight. Usually their stated weight is somewhere around the middle of the spectrum (has someone collected these weights here and made an excel sheet of it, perhaps?).
I've never experienced this in such a way with Maxxis or Continental.


----------



## Hrodulf (12 mo ago)

Ardent EXO TR 2.40

...vs 918 gram claimed.

Measured width at the carcass 2.31 and at the side lugs 2.37, on i25 at 60psi.

Tire will need to stretch based on the 60psi pressure level during storage and stretch during usage. Typically the stretching takes 100 miles is my experience and then the width will be spot on vs claimed.


----------



## BespokeTrailMix (Mar 3, 2020)

BespokeTrailMix said:


> Pretty disappointed in the widths of my new Vittoria tires and thought I'd post them here.
> 
> Vittoria Barzo XC-Trail 2.35: 740g, measures 2.21 on 25mm internal/30mm ext. rims
> Vittoria Mezcal XC-Trail 2.35: 740g, measures 2.20 on 25mm internal/30mm ext. rims
> ...


Circling back after some break-in time on these tires in Bentonville. The Barzo now measures 2.27 and the Mezcal measures 2.26. Spoke with someone else with the same tires that measure the labeled 2.35 on 30mm internal rims, so makes sense that that would measure a bit narrower on my 25mm rims. Overall quite happy with the grip and speed over various terrain and particularly the Bentonville area rocky terrain. The Mezcal definitely struggled on wet rocks but no worse than my previous Fast Trak, and wet rocks are something I rarely have to deal with on my local trails.


----------



## AdamR83 (Jan 21, 2021)

Picked up a pair of Vittoria Barzo / Mezcal to try in 2.35 x 29" tanwall flavour. Weight for both is a hair over 700g. I'm almost certain these are lighter than the grey or black sidewall versions.

Bead to bead on both is about 144mm, identical to the lightly used 2.35 "Super Race" Racing Ralph I have knocking about.

Compared with the Ralph, the Vittorias have thinner and more supple sidewalls, yet a thicker and stiffer tread area. This doesn't concern me as I'll be running inserts and don't tend to ride where there are tons of sharp rocks, but the sidewalls are very thin right down to the bead...


----------



## Hrodulf (12 mo ago)

Maxxis Forekaster EXO 29x2.20 712gr vs 690 claimed

Maxxis Ikon EXO 3C MaxxSpeed 29x2.20 667gr vs 680 claimed


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

AdamR83 said:


> Picked up a pair of Vittoria Barzo / Mezcal to try in 2.35 x 29" tanwall flavour. Weight for both is a hair over 700g. I'm almost certain these are lighter than the grey or black sidewall versions.


Race or trail versions?


----------



## Lionel_Hutz (Dec 8, 2021)

Specialized Butcher Grid Trail T7 29x2.3: 968g versus 940 g claimed.

Specialized Ground Control Grid T7 29x2.35: 840g versus 845g claimed.


----------



## Lionel_Hutz (Dec 8, 2021)

Maxxis DHRII 3C EXO 29x2.4 with 4-5 rides on it: 1050g versus 955g claimed.

Holy crap. I had to zero the scale a few times to double check that one. Nearly 1/4 lb heavier than claimed.

Maxxis Rekon 3C EXO 29x2.4 with 6-8 rides on it: 888g versus 840g claimed. 

Kentucky Fried Crap---unless these Maxxis tires managed to soak in about 40g of sealant each (and they didn't, because I put in 4oz and pulled out 3.75oz from each wheel...), they are _way_ over weight.


----------



## AdamR83 (Jan 21, 2021)

NordieBoy said:


> Race or trail versions?


They are tanwalls, so "Race" 👍


----------



## MXIV424 (May 30, 2018)

Kenda Karma 2 Pro TR 2.40 on 30mm ID rim


----------



## Trond (Mar 7, 2004)

Lionel_Hutz said:


> Specialized Butcher Grid Trail T7 29x2.3: 968g versus 940 g claimed.
> 
> Specialized Ground Control Grid T7 29x2.35: 840g versus 845g claimed.


My 29x2.35 GC Grid T7 came in at 890gr


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

The Ground Control's have always been a heavy tyre.
Even the old GC Control was about 800g.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Damn that is a heavy tire for a 29x2.35, that's not too far from the Bontrager XR2 in larger 29er sizes. Speaking of specialized anyone got real world weight numbers to the Renegade with the Control casing in 2.1/2.2 size?


----------



## AdamR83 (Jan 21, 2021)

AdamR83 said:


> Barzo / Mezcal vs Ray / Ralph chat.


So I fitted the Vittorias today. Everything went beautifully, even got one of them on without tyre levers (I use CushCore XC both ends), the other got very close but I was under time pressure. They aired up and seated perfectly first time, with a normal track pump and even without removing the valve core.

Measured the sidewall thickness before fitting - 1.0mm!! The 'Super Race' Ray and Ralph were 2.0mm. So yep. The Vittorias have a very thin, light and supple casing.

Initially at around 35psi the width is 58mm on i27 rims, the same as the 2.35 Schwalbes. I think stretch and pressure reduction will about even out, so they'll be 57-58mm width in service. The tyres both look extremely tall / deep, but I haven't measured - might be an optical illusion.

The colour of the tanwalls is slightly different front to rear! Doesn't bother me but might be an issue for some...










Hoping to give them a test ride on some local 'very well known' trails in the morning. I'll probably stick up a comparison thread, as I have a feeling these two tyre combos are popular. Its expensive to buy both to try out, so perhaps my info can help others go to their preferred setup first time.


----------



## rapsac (Sep 26, 2004)

MXIV424 said:


> Kenda Karma 2 Pro TR
> 
> View attachment 1983796
> View attachment 1983795


Is that the 2.20 or 2.40 labelled version? And what is the inner width of the rim? Thanks!


----------



## Brodybro29 (May 10, 2021)

Pretty disappointing for me:

I just got a pair of new Specialized Ground Control Grid T7 29x2.35, 885g and 917g (!) measured for 845g claimed. I have checked my scale 1L of water is still 1kg


----------



## Lionel_Hutz (Dec 8, 2021)

Brodybro29 said:


> Pretty disappointing for me:
> 
> I just got a pair of new Specialized Ground Control Grid T7 29x2.35, 885g and 917g (!) measured for 845g claimed. I have checked my scale 1L of water is still 1kg


That's quite a lot over. The heavier one is 73g more than I just measured that exact same tire. You're sure they are the newest version?


----------



## Brodybro29 (May 10, 2021)

Lionel_Hutz said:


> That's quite a lot over. The heavier one is 73g more than I just measured that exact same tire. You're sure they are the newest version?


It’s a lot indeed, I never had a tire so far from manufacturer value…
Yes, they are the soil searching edition, wonder if it could explain the overweight


----------



## Radical_53 (Nov 22, 2006)

Get a current Maxxis. They're all overweight by at least 100g. I tried a bunch and then chose something different. 
Even their stated weight wasn't light to begin with.


----------



## MXIV424 (May 30, 2018)

rapsac said:


> Is that the 2.20 or 2.40 labelled version? And what is the inner width of the rim? Thanks!


Must have erased that info somehow. 2.4 on a 30mm rim. Post was updated too. Thanks.


----------



## Mongoguy (Oct 16, 2019)

AdamR83 said:


> So I fitted the Vittorias today. Everything went beautifully, even got one of them on without tyre levers (I use CushCore XC both ends), the other got very close but I was under time pressure. They aired up and seated perfectly first time, with a normal track pump and even without removing the valve core.
> 
> Measured the sidewall thickness before fitting - 1.0mm!! The 'Super Race' Ray and Ralph were 2.0mm. So yep. The Vittorias have a very thin, light and supple casing.
> 
> ...


Ran the Mezcal/Barzo combo for the past year. Honestly I love the sidewalls on Vittoria tires. I ended up running less pressure than I would usually run a Maxxis tire. Once you get that lower pressure dialed they really rip. Currently Mezcal 2.35 rear with XC CushCore @23psi in my ss rig. I tip the scales around 225 and it’s a rock solid rear tire for me in eastern PA. I do run the Barzo 2.35 up front, but honestly it’s not my favorite tire, not 100% confident with it for some reason. Might try the 2.6 Barzo and see if it dies better.


----------



## Trond (Mar 7, 2004)

Doesn’t Skin/Tanwall add 40-50grams to a tire?


----------



## Brodybro29 (May 10, 2021)

Trond said:


> Doesn’t Skin/Tanwall add 40-50grams to a tire?


I wonder, I vaguely remember one brand saying that the tanwall tires have a slightly different behavior and resistance due to the construction, maybe it was Vittoria?


----------



## AdamR83 (Jan 21, 2021)

I believe the tanwalls are lighter, as its the natural colour. I heard that all black tyres have rubber added to the sidewall. I am fairly certain the non Race (black or grey sidewall) versions of the Vittorias are heavier. For example, R2-bike.com has photos of tyres on scales, great place to compare weights.









VITTORIA Tire Mezcal XC-Race 29 x 2,35 TL Ready Graphene 2.0 4C black, 37,50 €


VITTORIA tires Mezcal XC-Race 29 x 2 35 TL Ready Graphene 2 0 4C black/beige Vittoria's Mezcal XC-Race is the versatile all-rounder for cross country / mara




r2-bike.com













VITTORIA Tire Mezcal 29 x 2,35 TNT TL Ready Graphene 2.0 4C black/ant, 37,50 €


VITTORIA tires Mezcal 29 x 2 35 TNT TL Ready Graphene 2 0 4C black/anthracite The Vittoria Mezcal III is the versatile all-rounder for cross country / marat




r2-bike.com


----------



## Cerpss (Sep 13, 2015)

Mongoguy said:


> Ran the Mezcal/Barzo combo for the past year. Honestly I love the sidewalls on Vittoria tires. I ended up running less pressure than I would usually run a Maxxis tire. Once you get that lower pressure dialed they really rip. Currently Mezcal 2.35 rear with XC CushCore @23psi in my ss rig. I tip the scales around 225 and it’s a rock solid rear tire for me in eastern PA. I do run the Barzo 2.35 up front, but honestly it’s not my favorite tire, not 100% confident with it for some reason. Might try the 2.6 Barzo and see if it dies better.


I'm currently on the Barzo/Mezcal train as well and not sure on the barzo either. Both tires are getting worn out so I was thinking of sticking with the Mezcal and then contemplating going with a Syerra on the front.

I'll echo your comment on the pressures. I run 2.35 for both and at ~145lbs I run about 19psi rear and 16 or 17 on the front. I'll go a little higher if it's rocky because I've heard the rim clang a couple of times.


----------



## Mongoguy (Oct 16, 2019)

Cerpss said:


> I'm currently on the Barzo/Mezcal train as well and not sure on the barzo either. Both tires are getting worn out so I was thinking of sticking with the Mezcal and then contemplating going with a Syerra on the front.
> 
> I'll echo your comment on the pressures. I run 2.35 for both and at ~145lbs I run about 19psi rear and 16 or 17 on the front. I'll go a little higher if it's rocky because I've heard the rim clang a couple of times.


I run an Ikon 2.6 up front with Mezcal rear sometimes. I actually think I prefer the Ikon on the front over the Barzo. I ran the Icon on my hardtail with 120mm fork a few weeks ago when i did PMBAR down at Pisgah. Few people thought I was crazy for running Ikon on those trails, but it did great for me. Rolls just as good as the Barzo and bites better when pushed over in corners....I want to love the Barzo, but I just don't trust it! 
Maybe the 2.6 Barzo would do better for me....then again the Kenda Booster Pro now has a 2.6


----------



## Carlin (Oct 10, 2009)

Swapped a couple tires over today and figured I'd post weights.

Maxxis Ardent Race 29x2.35 : Actual 804g : Claimed 786g
Maxxis Forekaster 29x2.35 : Actual 790g : Claimed 735g

Vittoria Syerra 29x2.4 : Actual 846g : Claimed 850g


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Forekaster 29x2.35 800g
Forekaster 29x2.6 830g


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Does the 2.6 actually measure out to 2.6?


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Funoutside said:


> Does the 2.6 actually measure out to 2.6?


Not at the carcass, but might at the knobs (25mm rims).


----------



## BespokeTrailMix (Mar 3, 2020)

Carlin said:


> Swapped a couple tires over today and figured I'd post weights.
> 
> Maxxis Ardent Race 29x2.35 : Actual 804g : Claimed 786g
> Maxxis Forekaster 29x2.35 : Actual 790g : Claimed 735g
> ...


Would be curious to hear feedback from someone who's ridden the Barzo 2.35 and the Syerra 2.4 to see how they compare. Obviously the Syerra is a more rugged tire at 100g heavier, but wondering how different traction and trail feel are.


----------



## MXIV424 (May 30, 2018)

MXIV424 said:


> Kenda Karma 2 Pro TR 2.40 on 30mm ID rim
> 
> 
> 
> ...


59.91mm wide after a couple rides and stretching out.


----------



## Hrodulf (12 mo ago)

Schwalbe Rocket Ron 29x2.10 Super Ground Speed.
Actual weight 645gr vs 595gr claimed.

Schwalbe Thunder Burt 29x2.10 Super Ground Speed.
Actual weight 568gr vs 550 claimed.

Why 2.10 ? One of my bikes has i20 rims, so the 2.10's are fitting better. And they are fine on the trails here.


----------



## ecooke21 (Aug 18, 2007)

Looking for a in stock, lighter set of tires for light park/trail duty. Prefer tan walls if

mullet set up.

Any opinions?


----------



## Brodybro29 (May 10, 2021)

ecooke21 said:


> Looking for a in stock, lighter set of tires for light park/trail duty. Prefer tan walls if
> 
> mullet set up.
> 
> Any opinions?


something like Specialized F butcher/R eliminator in soil searching edition. Reasonable price, good grip, last relatively long, grid trail casing should be strong enough for your program and the tan wall are really nice.
Depends on what you mean by light park you could even go for eliminator/ground control to roll faster. I am going to try that combo myself in the next couple of weeks 
They are in stock everywhere (at least in Europe)


----------



## Lionel_Hutz (Dec 8, 2021)

Bontrager XR5 29x2.5: Listed 1000g, measured 1028g (+28g)

Bontrager SE4 29x2.4: Listed 905g, measured 946g (+41g)

Dissector 3C Maxterra EXO 29x2.4, with 2-3 months of use: Listed 915g, measured 976g (+61g). Virtually all the cornering knobs are 1/3 to 1/2 ripped off already.


----------



## combfilter (Jan 10, 2012)

delete:


----------



## smm (Feb 5, 2021)

Are you sure that are the XC version? Perhaps they send you the H Trail version, I believe the XC has a logo in the tire. Anyway, the claimed weight also is less that the one you got.


----------



## combfilter (Jan 10, 2012)

That's exactly what they sent us. I'll go remove my previous post. We ordered the XC H but they sent us the Trail H. Regardless they are going back. 

Good Catch.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

combfilter said:


> delete:


That looks like the 2019 version?
The new ones have XC and TRAIL instead of MTB.


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

2022 Specialized FastTrak Grid 29 x 2.35: 
Expected: 800g,
Actual: 823
Initial width: 2.2985 inches upon initial install on 27mm ID rim with 40 psi. Using an inner tube to get the rim tape to seat properly before tubeless install.
Eventual width: 2.3625 ...after letting it sit --no rides --for a few days in 100F heat with 40PSI using inner tube.


----------



## combfilter (Jan 10, 2012)

Let us know how wide those fasttraks get to once mounted.


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

combfilter said:


> Let us know how wide those fasttraks get to once mounted.


updated original post: 2.2985 upon initial install on 27mm ID rim with 40 psi. Using an inner tube to get the rim tape to seat properly before tubeless install. Will report back after the first ride.


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

2022 Fastrak Control/T5 29x2.35
Expected/Advertised weight: 670g
Actual/Real World weight: 702


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

combfilter said:


> Let us know how wide those fasttraks get to once mounted.


Eventual width: 2.3625 ...after letting it sit --no rides --for a few days in 100F heat with 40PSI using inner tube.


----------



## donR (11 mo ago)

I posted this over on the XC thread but thought it would slot in well here:
29 x 2.35 S-Works Fast Track T5/T7 Tire ~ 602g - 604g each. A little under the manufacturer's weight of 615g. Scales are calibrated so pretty accurate measure within 1-2g over.

P.S. On my 26mm internal width rim @ 25.5psi they measure 60mm or 2.36" so there are pretty spot on for width. I just measured my other tire on the front @ 25 psi and it is smaller at 58.5mm or 2.3" so a bit of variabilty in the build tolerance.


----------



## yzedf (Apr 22, 2014)

29x2.3 Specialized Butcher Grid Trail T9 976g
29x2.3 Specialized Eliminator Grid Trail T7 958g

Both right at stated 2.3 width at the lugs at 30psi with i30 rims. These are the tan wall Soil Searching version. The casing of the Butcher is noticeably plumper, I’m really glad I’ve got an Airliner in the Eliminator.


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

yzedf said:


> 29x2.3 Specialized Butcher Grid Trail T9 976g
> 29x2.3 Specialized Eliminator Grid Trail T7 958g
> 
> Both right at stated 2.3 width at the lugs at 30psi with i30 rims. These are the tan wall Soil Searching version. The casing of the Butcher is noticeably plumper, I’m really glad I’ve got an Airliner in the Eliminator.


I'm running that combo on one of four sets of wheels I swap between two bike. Being used for loose "trail" and "lite" enduro.


----------



## combfilter (Jan 10, 2012)

donR said:


> I posted this over on the XC thread but thought it would slot in well here:
> 29 x 2.35 S-Works Fast Track T5/T7 Tire ~ 602g - 604g each. A little under the manufacturer's weight of 615g. Scales are calibrated so pretty accurate measure within 1-2g over.


Let us know how wide these end up being and what size rim they are mounted to. spesh has been great with their weight lately but not so much with their width.


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

combfilter said:


> Let us know how wide these end up being and what size rim they are mounted to. spesh has been great with their weight lately but not so much with their width.


In my experience, the Grid, Grid Trail and (maybe) Grid Gravity do eventually stretch to 2.3 or more. The Control casing does seem to come up short of 2.3. This creates a weird situation if you are running Grid on the back and Control on the front.


----------



## yzedf (Apr 22, 2014)

GlazedHam said:


> I'm running that combo on one of four sets of wheels I swap between two bike. Being used for loose "trail" and "lite" enduro.


It’s going to be similar usage for me. Second wheelset has dh tires for the big hitting days.


----------



## donR (11 mo ago)

combfilter said:


> Let us know how wide these end up being and what size rim they are mounted to. spesh has been great with their weight lately but not so much with their width.


Good point. I've updated my post. On my 26mm internal width rim @ 25.5psi they measure 60mm or 2.36" so there are pretty spot on for width. I just checked my Maxis Rekon Race 29x2.35 EXO and it is measuring 58mm or 2.28" on a 25mm rim so definitely should be checking widths.


----------



## briscoelab (Oct 27, 2006)

Looks like Maxxis has updated the website to reflect the massive weight gains many have seen on select tire models as of recent. 

29x2.35 Ikon up nearly 100 grams, Rekon 2.6 up about the same, Rekon race way up, etc. Even Minion DHF, DHR and Dissector are up "officially" now. Not super happy with the gains, but pleased they are being honest.


----------



## Lionel_Hutz (Dec 8, 2021)

briscoelab said:


> Looks like Maxxis has updated the website to reflect the massive weight gains many have seen on select tire models as of recent.
> 
> 29x2.35 Ikon up nearly 100 grams, Rekon 2.6 up about the same, Rekon race way up, etc. Even Minion DHF, DHR and Dissector are up "officially" now. Not super happy with the gains, but pleased they are being honest.


Their "new" weights are right on with my measured weight for the DHR and Rekon. Still 20ish g low as compared to my measured weight on a used Dissector.

I'm glad they corrected this. It obviously doesn't change anybody's real-world experience with the tires, but it bugged me that they were selling some tires as ~100g lighter than they actually are.


----------



## combfilter (Jan 10, 2012)

briscoelab said:


> Looks like Maxxis has updated the website to reflect the massive weight gains many have seen on select tire models as of recent.
> 
> 29x2.35 Ikon up nearly 100 grams, Rekon 2.6 up about the same, Rekon race way up, etc. Even Minion DHF, DHR and Dissector are up "officially" now. Not super happy with the gains, but pleased they are being honest.


Good catch on this @briscoelab . I agree with you and Lionel both in regards to being pleased with correcting misinformation previously posted. These numbers do reflect real world and I appreciate what they did here. In my personal opinion this puts Maxxis as the most honest in regards to weight and widths. Their widths for me on 30mm are dead on or blow up even bigger than advertised which I will take.

Here's my experience on 30mm ID rims (which by the way companies advertise as 25mm being what they typically base their ertro on)

*Maxxis* - Most honest in regards to weight and size

*Specialized* - Honest on weight (even come in under) / Not honest on widths (this generation of their tires are coming in undersized). The previous generation specialized tires came in way wider than advertised which was great. They were also typically lighter than advertised. I wish we could get their new generation treads on previous generation widths..aka true to size.  Came Back to edit this after getting a ground control. It looks like only the fast traks are the ones coming in undersized. The ground control I have just bought is coming in actually oversized and dead on in weight. 

*Schwalbe - * Coming in way over weight these days in both road and mtb, and coming in very skinny with calipers. Their 2.35 racing ralph was a joke on advertised width

*Kenda -* Come in over weight, and more narrow than advertised.

*Vittoria -* They typically come in over weight but not by a whole bunch. Their advertised widths typically come in under as well, but sometimes it's weird. Like their 2.25's were blowing up larger than their 2.35's which were coming in undersized.

*Pirelli -* I can't comment on personally as I cannot find their tires that easy here in the US. Every time I try to order the XC H 2.4's I get sent M's or Trail versions of their tires which are like 920g. I guess I'll find out if I can ever actually get the XC H's here.

YMMV.


----------



## briscoelab (Oct 27, 2006)

Exactly! Sets expectations appropriately. I'll still use Rekons, dissectors, etc. They are great tires and weight competitive with their peers.

But I don't want an 820gram XC tire that is basically a semi slick... (Rekon race 2.4). I'd either have more grip for the same weight, or a significantly lighter tire that is still durable (Specialized Fast Trak/Renegade, Vittoria, etc).

I don't know how the Ikon 2.35 has managed to gain SO much weight. Must be the molds getting old/enlarged.

I've actually had decent luck with the new gel Specialized tires. Just mounted up some 2.35 Fast Traks T5 and 2.35 GC T5. Both came in a 2.36" on an ID 29mm rim after stretching. 

That said... put some Maxxis Aspen 2.25 on my wife's race wheels last weekend and they were 2.38", lol. Many grains of salt needed with respect to MFG claims.


----------



## combfilter (Jan 10, 2012)

briscoelab said:


> That said... put some Maxxis Aspen 2.25 on my wife's race wheels last weekend and they were 2.38", lol. Many grains of salt needed with respect to MFG claims.


That's awesome. I'd take that any day unless I had chainstay clearance issues. That's the only time being over sized would actually piss me off. 

Check out my post 29er tire weight list on the Rekon Race 2.4. Now this is on my xc/trail bike which where i ride is mostly dry moon dust over hardpack or bentonville but the tire has held up really well. I guess I don't need that much "bite" where i ride. And seriously like the volume with the 120tpi makes these tires hands down my favs. these days. The were both sub 800g and actually by day 3 the rear one blew up to 2.51 on 30mm. As a long time schwalbe / specialized tire lover, I am now on this maxxis fan boi boat. I just wish they didnt' look like a damn nascar tire.. The horrible ugly yellow MAXXIS and then all their acronyms looks like something straight out of nascar or idiocracy. That's one area I like where specialized is going. They have nice minimal branding now. Speaking of specialized at the last two world cups I've seen "the captain" tire on the rear of a few specialzeds riders bikes. Looks like they are bringing that tire back and am curious of what it's going to be about.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Where do you put Terravail? In the smaller sizes Vittoria actually comes out larger. Their 35mm Terreno & Mezcal models come out to 37-38mm depending on rim(which has cause some cs issues on friends cx bikes). Their 38mm Terreno has an ertto of 40mm but on some rims out to 41mm. Not sure about the new 700x47mm version of Terreno, or 44mm Mezcal as those just came out.


----------



## combfilter (Jan 10, 2012)

Funoutside said:


> Where do you put Terravail?


Never used them. Kind of a red flag when you can't find any weights on their site. I think I remember when they first came out they had weights and they were too heavy and too expensive for my taste.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Anyone have the weight & width for the Vittoria Tereno 29x2.1?


----------



## mvp119 (Mar 20, 2004)

Bontrager XR3 Team Issue 29x2.4
Claimed: 755
Actual: 773g


----------



## combfilter (Jan 10, 2012)

So I guess it's only the new generation fast traks that are coming in undersized for specialized. I picked up a ground control 2.35 for an upcoming trip to the mountains and I am impressed. Not only did this new generation GC grid t7 come in bang on in advertised weight, but actually blowing up pretty damn large to my delight. 2.35 is blowing up to 2.44 on my 30mm IW rims. 

Advertised Specs:

Ground Control Grid 2Bliss Ready T7
29 x 2.35", PSI 25-50, approximate weight 870g.
Actual Specs:
width on 30mm IW rim = 2.44
weight = 873g

Kudos on that one spesh.

Also included previous gen vs new gen tread pattern:


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

combfilter said:


> So I guess it's only the new generation fast traks that are coming in undersized for specialized.


In my experience it is only the Control casing that won't stretch to 2.35 on the FastTrak. The Grid casing had no issues plumping up to over 2.35 within a 24 hours.


----------



## combfilter (Jan 10, 2012)

GlazedHam said:


> In my experience it is only the Control casing that won't stretch to 2.35 on the FastTrak. The Grid casing had no issues plumping up to over 2.35 within a 24 hours.


Yeah but that's just for them to get to "advertised" size. I don't like running anything under 2.4's. I like the new tread on the new fast tracks as it's very much like the rocket ron. However, I was hoping that their 2.35 ft's would blow up to at least 2.4 on 30mm rims, in which they don't. Regardless of casing. So it's like this. I mean it's not bad that specialized is dead on spec's with the FT's, I am just used to their tires blowing up bigger. For example 

2.35 gc's = blow up to 2.44
2.35 ft's = blow up to 2.35
previous gen 2.30 (notice that's .30 and not .35) ft's = blow up to 2.41 on my rims. So their previous gen were actually stamped/advertised to be smaller ertro but actually blew up larger than the current gen. 

Doesn't matter too much for me though now, as I have found my great XC/XCM wide fast tire in the Rekon Race. Light and very supple and blow up to 2.5 on my rims. 

The gc's I am only using for more "trail" all mountain stuff.


----------



## bdreynolds7 (Dec 13, 2019)

Just weighed a brand new 29x2.5 Exo Maxx Grip DHF at 1110g


----------



## Hrodulf (12 mo ago)

Just have received the new launched Schwalbe Rocket Ron 29x2.35 Speed SuperRace.

Weighs 743 gram vs 780 claimed.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Hrodulf said:


> Just have received the new launched Schwalbe Rocket Ron 29x2.35 Speed SuperRace.
> 
> Weighs 743 gram vs 780 claimed.


Schwalbe is like 5 years too late coming out with this tire. If I still lived on the east coast I’d buy these by the truckload.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hrodulf (12 mo ago)

Le Duke said:


> Schwalbe is like 5 years too late coming out with this tire. If I still lived on the east coast I’d buy these by the truckload.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed.

And I am glad it's a 2.35 and they've not joined the 2.4 hype.

But it is strange, they did had the RR 2.35 already for the other wheel sizes.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

They had a 2.4 Rocket Ron back in the 26" days. People loved that tire. 29" has always been stuck with 2.25 which was good enough for some people but I would have loved a 2.35/2.4 in 29er format a couple years ago.


----------



## Slow&Unsteadh (6 mo ago)

Wanted to post, in response to the recent 1100g EXO DHF, that I just weighed Hutchinson Griffus 2.5 and 2.4 at 1080g each.


----------



## rapsac (Sep 26, 2004)




----------



## combfilter (Jan 10, 2012)

That's really light for 2.4's.. Those tires are like vaporware here in the USA. Like really tough to find. The tread pattern looks like a rekon race. Please throw some calipers on those to see if they get to 2.4 or wider and let us know what size (inner width) rims you put them on. 

Thanks,


----------



## klexos (5 mo ago)

Just bought a brand new Bontrager SE4 29x2.4 and came across this thread, so figured I'd contribute a few weights I have off hand:

Bontrager SE4 29x2.4 - Claimed 905g / Measured at 938g (brand new)
Bontrager XR4 29x2.4 - Claimed 800g / Measured at 825g (has probably 50 miles on it, but I cleaned it up pretty good and it still looks great, so don't expect it would have measured much different when new)

Maxxis DHR2 Exo 3C 29x2.4 (I've had it laying around a year or two) - Measured at ~999 grams (new, never ridden)


----------



## mappable (Aug 29, 2004)

I contacted Kenda about the Kenda Rush Pro 2.40" tire ETAs. 
Kenda replied that the Kenda Rush Pro 2.40s have an ETA is of 4 or more months.
*077H5033*​*077H5058*​Kenda Tires | Bicycle | Rush


----------



## Kirsa (Jul 5, 2011)

here: https://www.bike24.com/p2606739.html


----------



## mail_liam (Jul 22, 2011)

Wolfpack Tyres came in.

Stoked with how they look.

All 29*2.4

Cross - 719g
Race - 728g
Speed - 669g

Very keen to see how they feel and how the front behaves/rolls speed-wise differently between the Race and Cross front.


----------



## Hrodulf (12 mo ago)

Schwalbe Nobby Nic Super Ground SpeedGrip 29x2.25

Weighed 836 gram vs 810 gram claimed


----------



## combfilter (Jan 10, 2012)

GlazedHam said:


> In my experience, the Grid, Grid Trail and (maybe) Grid Gravity do eventually stretch to 2.3 or more. The Control casing does seem to come up short of 2.3. This creates a weird situation if you are running Grid on the back and Control on the front.


Hey coming back to confirm what @GlazedHam had said previously in this post. He's right. The grid casing so far me on the ground control I got a month ago blew up to 2.44 on 30mm rims. (considering that's a 2.35 advertised) that's excellent. I liked the tire so much in the bike park that I decided to get the "control" version of the same tire. Supposed to be a tad lighter, bit grippier, and a tad more compliant. I can't speak for any of those items yet, but what I can and confirm is that the control casing does not blow up nice and fat like the grid does. Which makes no sense because in theory the more compliant , softer side wall, you'd think would be more stretchy. 

This control version of the 2.35 ground control = 789g
The width on my 30mm wide rims looks like it's going to come in right at 2.35 which sucks. I hate having a visually thinner tire on the front of my bike. IT's a mind F. My calipers are out of battery right now so that measurement is me just using the ruler part, but it def. not over 2.4x like the grid casing. Stinks because the grid casing is ok for a park/rear/rough trail tire, but it's pretty flat/stiff over most chunder. I like a softer tire being on the lighter side of riders 145lbs. Grid casing is good for G out turns and stuff, but not so much on roots/chunder. 










Long winded way to say @GlazedHam was right. If you want width when it comes to specialized tires then go with grid.


----------



## sselhtrim (Nov 6, 2021)

4 pieces of Vittoria barzo race 29x2.35 tl ready tanwall, 3 pcs between 689 to 692 grams, last one at 698 grams


----------



## john.ecc (8 mo ago)

Note sure if this has been added - 

Maxxis DHR II 29 x 2.3 TR EXO Maxxterra - 930g


----------



## Hrodulf (12 mo ago)

Hrodulf said:


> Just have received the new launched Schwalbe Rocket Ron 29x2.35 Speed SuperRace.
> 
> Weighs 743 gram vs 780 claimed.


So after mounting the 2.35 Ron on a i20mm rim, on max allowed pressure, they measure exactly 2.35 and on 1.8 bar they measure 2.28 - the ride is really smooth, fast and the grip phenomenal !

Can recommend.


----------



## JonF1 (Oct 2, 2019)

Here's an interesting OEM Maxxis Rekon that came with an Ibis. 29x2.4", 120tpi, EXO, Maxterra. Dont see this on the maxxis site amongst the retail options.

~860g


----------



## combfilter (Jan 10, 2012)

JonF1 said:


> Here's an interesting OEM Maxxis Rekon that came with an Ibis. 29x2.4", 120tpi, EXO, Maxterra. Dont see this on the maxxis site amongst the retail options.


~860g
Yep!

They stopped making that couple of years ago and it looks like you got one of the last few OEM ones out there. I'll buy that off you.  That tire leads to a lot of bad reviews on amazon as the seller there just copy pasta'd the old data from maxxis. So he list that his 29x2.4wt as 120tpi and people think they are getting that tire, but what the end up getting is the 60tpi version because that's all they make. then they leave him a bad review.

You can get the 29x2.6 in 120tpi for basically the same weight as the 29x2.4WT 60 tpi if you have room to run it. I think the 2.6's come in right under 900g just like the current 60tp 2.4 wt's. 

Nice score!


----------



## JonF1 (Oct 2, 2019)

combfilter said:


> ~860g
> Yep!
> 
> They stopped making that couple of years ago and it looks like you got one of the last few OEM ones out there. I'll buy that off you.  That tire leads to a lot of bad reviews on amazon as the seller there just copy pasta'd the old data from maxxis. So he list that his 29x2.4wt as 120tpi and people think they are getting that tire, but what the end up getting is the 60tpi version because that's all they make. then they leave him a bad review.
> ...


Just so happens I have a pair that I'm not going to use. Pm me if you're interested in them.


----------



## GuardianAngle (Feb 21, 2021)

Got a pair of 29x2.35 Specialized Ground Controls with Control Casing

They came in at 789g and 793g. 845g claimed weight so that's a pleasant surprise. 

They were close to 2.35" right away on 27mm and 26mm rims. I've put 50 miles on them and they're a hair over that now - closer to 2.4". They're pretty much right at the 60-622 ETRTO that's printed on the sidewall, maybe a little over.


----------



## rapsac (Sep 26, 2004)

Kenda Booster Pro TR 2.4 (real 2.3 and a bit): 648 and 659 grams. Heavier (+/- 25g) than previous samples.


----------



## sselhtrim (Nov 6, 2021)

magic mary 29x2.6 super trail
1246
big betty 29x2.4 super trail
1109

mounted on stans flow mk3, 30mm internal width.

only set up the MM 2.6 on 30mm internal width stans, but the width does not look impressive... width of the casing is only 61mm, while the knobs are 62mm. They barely look bigger than my 2.35 ground control t7 on a 25mm internal width rim which measures 61mm at the knobs.

a day later.
First mounting on the rears with big betty 29x2.4, about 61.5mm at the casing, 63 plus a bit at the knobs.
Today the front magic mary expanded out also to ~61.5 at the casing ~63.5 at the knobs


----------



## Radical_53 (Nov 22, 2006)

I've had the same issue with Wolfpack 2.6" tires and was told it needed a wider rim to grow to its full potential. I'm using 30mm ID also, but they're supposed to go on 35mm ID.
It should have much more height though?


----------



## sselhtrim (Nov 6, 2021)

height is about 62mm


----------



## DtEW (Jun 14, 2004)

Specialized Butcher Grid Trail 2Bliss Ready T9 Soil Searching, 29 x 2.6": Claimed = ~1050g, measured = 1033g, difference = -17g.

Specialized Eliminator Grid Trail 2Bliss Ready T7 Soil Searching, 29 x 2.3": Claimed = ~950g, measured = 1001g, difference = +49g.

(Won't know about sizes until sometime next year, as these were picked-up during a Black Friday sale and won't be installed until coming spring.)


----------



## Hrodulf (12 mo ago)

Maxxis Ardent 29x2.40
Actual weight 967 gram vs 964 gram claimed

Maxxis Ikon 29x2.35
Actual weight 823 gram vs 830 gram claimed

Well done Maxxis 💪🏻


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Just put Ikon 2.35's back on the bike.
720g & 735g


----------



## tick_magnet (Dec 15, 2016)

Pirellis XC RC 2.4 - 730g
Specialized Fast Trak T7 2.35 - 707g


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

Specialized butcher, grid gravity casing, t9 compound, 29x2.3 - 1265g. Lighter than expected 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macharza (Jun 1, 2013)

socalrider77 said:


> Specialized butcher, grid gravity casing, t9 compound, 29x2.3 - 1265g. Lighter than expected
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And the same width as e.g. Maxxis 2.5 WT


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

Macharza said:


> And the same width as e.g. Maxxis 2.5 WT


Yup! Got it for $40 from specialized. Way better than $112 for a DD maxxgrip whatever 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hrodulf (12 mo ago)

Maxxis Aspen 29x2.40 WT

760 gram advertised
749 gram actual weight


----------



## so.single (Sep 27, 2021)

Anybody keep track of high volume tires? I have a SS rigid bike used mostly in XC conditions so I'm looking for high volume low rolling resistance and low weight. I've had continental trail king 2.4 and bontrager XR4 2.4 and was super impressed with the volume I just need something for XC conditions. Some tires look great on paper but once aired up they have no volume.


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

so.single said:


> Anybody keep track of high volume tires? I have a SS rigid bike used mostly in XC conditions so I'm looking for high volume low rolling resistance and low weight. I've had continental trail king 2.4 and bontrager XR4 2.4 and was super impressed with the volume I just need something for XC conditions. Some tires look great on paper but once aired up they have no volume.


This is a tire weight thread, but if you scroll back through this thread, you will see that plenty of people are posting images of calibers on tires. There are a bunch of variables that will impact your personal experience ...rim inner diameter, tubelessness, tire casing and days since initial inflation.


----------

